# The SApper - A "Zipper-like" tool for standalone tivos



## rbautch

Here is an automated tool called "The SApper" (get it?  ) for hacking standalone Tivos. It's nearly identical to the Zipper, except that it will work on any Series 2 or 2.5 standalone. Keep in mind this is not a tool for newbies, and please heed the following warning from the instructions:

Because standalone Tivos get frequent software updates, they require periodic maintenance and tinkering to keep the SApper modifications in tact. Without this maintenance, your modifications will not only be overwritten, but you may also stop receiveing guide data or even have your service turned off. If you lack basic computer/technical skills, or are unwilling to pull your drive once in awhile, do not proceed.

If you plan to use a wireless adapter, you may need need use stock 7.2 drivers. See here for more information.

edit 3/1/09: I have attached the source script to this post for your use. Please do not post modified versions of it. Please PM me if you have any suggestions or have any modifications you think would be useful in the official distribution.


----------



## SteelersFan

Let me be the first to reiterate this:


> Note 3: If you have problems during the installation, post your questions on the TCF support thread here. DO NOT mention, link to, or discuss The SApper at ddb.com.


 Save Russ a lot of headache and honor this request! 

p.s. Russ proves once again that he is still the man!!!


----------



## JWThiers

You ARE the man, You must have too much time on your hands Russ. I know absolutely NOTHING about SA's so I will be of very little help for the SApper I am afraid. Not that I am much help with the ZIPPER lately (2 new 17 week old puppies just joined my household and NEED attention).


----------



## thepicman

Aw, man! You almost had my S1 SA bouncing off the rack. Then I read further and find its only for S2s.....  

I guess I will have to be happy with your DTivo scripts  

-TPM


----------



## classicsat

Series 1s are so easy to hack, you don't need a script, really.


----------



## thepicman

classicsat said:


> Series 1s are so easy to hack, you don't need a script, really.


I know, but it is always fun to mess with them.


----------



## merlinvr

I just bought a second tivo, a series II. My first one is a series I, original model. I plan on doing the TWP/HMO feature hack, and this tool looks like it is what I need. However, after browsing through tons of forums and posts, some two+ years old, I'm not sure about a few things.

1) How do you define 'Standalone' Tivo? Does that just mean one that is not DirecTivo?

I just read that depending on my version, I may have to have the PROM swapped out to get SAPPER functionality. What a nice suprise! 
2) If i have that unfortunate version, are there alternative hacks that can get me similar features that Sapper provides without doing the PROM swap? Perhaps a more manual, less automated method?

3) I need to get a USB to Ethernet adapter. I want USB 2.0. Most of the forums I have read are two years old on this front. Any current recommendations on a good USB to Ethernet adapter? It's very confusing. I have even read where if you buy the adapter Tivo recommends, its newer versions don't work with Tivo, but that was with a 6.x version of Tivo and now its 8.1 so who knows, certainly not me.

Thanks for any help. 
Jason


----------



## classicsat

1: Yes, a Standalone generally means not a DirecTV TiVo. For Series 1/2, it means ones that can record form a cable/satellite box and have analog tuner(s).

2: You need to do a PROM hack to do any system hacks at all on 5xx/6xx models. The Sapper script has nothing to do with it. Even manual hacking needs the PROM mod. That is, unless you know TiVo's private key to sign modded kernels.

However, without hacks you can do quite a bit with a Series 2 Standalone, on the PC side of things.

3: See tivo.com/adapters . I prefer ones with real RJ45 and USB B connectors, such as the Netgear FA120 and and D-Link Dub-E100 (watch the versions though later ones are incompatible with TiVo). For wireless, the TiVo G adapter is highly recommended.


----------



## rbautch

merlinvr said:


> I just bought a second tivo, a series II. My first one is a series I, original model. I plan on doing the TWP/HMO feature hack, and this tool looks like it is what I need. However, after browsing through tons of forums and posts, some two+ years old, I'm not sure about a few things.
> 
> 1) How do you define 'Standalone' Tivo? Does that just mean one that is not DirecTivo?
> 
> I just read that depending on my version, I may have to have the PROM swapped out to get SAPPER functionality. What a nice suprise!
> 2) If i have that unfortunate version, are there alternative hacks that can get me similar features that Sapper provides without doing the PROM swap? Perhaps a more manual, less automated method?
> 
> 3) I need to get a USB to Ethernet adapter. I want USB 2.0. Most of the forums I have read are two years old on this front. Any current recommendations on a good USB to Ethernet adapter? It's very confusing. I have even read where if you buy the adapter Tivo recommends, its newer versions don't work with Tivo, but that was with a 6.x version of Tivo and now its 8.1 so who knows, certainly not me.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> Jason


Look at the first digit of the service number on the back of your tivo. If it's a 5 or a 6 you need to have your PROM modified.


----------



## MarkF2

I modded my PROM installed an larger hard drive with Instantcake, rebooted and everything went fine. I pulled the drive ran sapper and now I'm in an endless reboot sequence. Started all over same thing happened a second time. This is on a Tivo 649080.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Soapm

Can't slicer or superpatch program be used to keep the updates from overwriting Sapper? It would suck to have to keep updating or adding back your hacks?


----------



## captain_video

> Can't slicer or superpatch program be used to keep the updates from overwriting Sapper? It would suck to have to keep updating or adding back your hacks?


That's life with an SA Tivo.  You lose all your hacks when you take an update and you don't want to block updates or keep the phone disconnected on a SA Tivo so it's a real Catch22 situation. Fortunately, keeping your hacks after taking an update isn't all that hard. It's simply a matter of mounting the currently active partition and the old partition in your PC and copying the files over. This requires some basic Linux commands and, of course, a Linux boot CD.


----------



## MarkF2

Tried a third time no go, seems to be a script problem with the HACK directory (like it is not there).

Anyway I just Instantcaked the drive again, loaded it into the TIVO and ran through the full setup. I can ping the drive, but I can not open FTP or telnet to the drive (Sapper was not installed).

Also I was looking back at my Zipper stuff (I hacked my DTivo about 18 months ago) and there seemed to be more files and subdirectories created on the boot disk

So what now?


----------



## rbautch

Thanks for the feedback Mark. I uploaded version 1.2 beta a few days ago, which fixed a problem with bootpage that would have prevented anything from getting copied to your tivo, and may have caused your reboot loop. After the SApper is run, the added directories should be nearly identical to a Zippered tivo, including the /enhancements directory. 

The bootpage parameters set by the SApper will keep your tivo from automatically upgrading and overwriting your hacks, but you have to take the upgrades at some point, as captain_video points out above. The Slicer is a tool for automating that upgrade process, while maintaining most of your hacks. I find it convenient because of the frequency of the software updates on standalones. Slice upgrades do not always go smoothly, so I suggest doing a manual slice upgrade on your first one, so you get an idea what's going on - plenty of info on slice upgrades here and on DDB.


----------



## Soapm

So I am clear, every time the Tivo get's a OS update you have to remove the drive, hook it to your PC and reload the hacks? Am I thinking right?


----------



## rbautch

No. A slice upgrade is done without pulling the drive. If you use the slicer, it's as easy as running a script and rebooting.


----------



## MarkF2

I downloaded all of the files last night, including buying the bootdisk, instantcake, and slicer.

What I did noticed is that the Sapper CD had far fewer files and directories than my Zipper CD did. Right before I left to work I created a hybrid CD with the Sapper files plus the missing Zipper CD files (Hack dir, Tivowebplus dir). I will try that tonight.



rbautch said:


> Thanks for the feedback Mark. I uploaded version 1.2 beta a few days ago, which fixed a problem with bootpage that would have prevented anything from getting copied to your tivo, and may have caused your reboot loop. After the SApper is run, the added directories should be nearly identical to a Zippered tivo, including the /enhancements directory.
> 
> The bootpage parameters set by the SApper will keep your tivo from automatically upgrading and overwriting your hacks, but you have to take the upgrades at some point, as captain_video points out above. The Slicer is a tool for automating that upgrade process, while maintaining most of your hacks. I find it convenient because of the frequency of the software updates on standalones. Slice upgrades do not always go smoothly, so I suggest doing a manual slice upgrade on your first one, so you get an idea what's going on - plenty of info on slice upgrades here and on DDB.


----------



## MarkF2

Oh yeah one more comment the Sapper instructions are wrong. In Step 3 - D there should not be the "sh"


----------



## JWThiers

Soapm said:


> So I am clear, every time the Tivo get's a OS update you have to remove the drive, hook it to your PC and reload the hacks? Am I thinking right?


The from 10,000' overview of what happens when you get an OS upgrade is something like:


Tivo releases an upgrade to the OS.
The "Slices" (parts of the upgrade) are downloaded to your Tivo
The Tivo "sees" the slices and the OS is updated onto a new partion on the Drive in the Tivo.
The Tivo changes the partition to the one that has the New OS on it and reboots using the new OS.

If this process is done on a hacked Tivo you will have to pull the drive to rehack it or pull the drive to remount the old partition and move the hacks to the new. There is a setting that can be changed (as rbautch mentioned) to that interrupts the above process after the slices are downloaded but before the OS is updated. This is good because you can then do the upgrade MANUALLY (or with a script like Slicer) and in addition to upgrading the OS to the new partition also copy the hacks you have made to the new partition. If done properly most if not all of your hacks should be still functional after you reboot which is when the OS update takes effect. This should preclude the need of pulling the drive from your tivo to reapply the hacks. On DirecTv w/Tivo units (I know this thread is about SA Tivo's) OS upgrades are rare so it is not generally an issue. With SA Tivo's the OS is updated more frequently and at some point would be an issue (Tivo might not work properly unless an up to date OS is installed) if you never upgraded the OS. Meaning that you should be comfortable with the idea of having to do some maintenance on your hacks at irregular intervals in order to either keep your hacks (if you allow automatic upgrades) or keep the tivo running properly(if you don't allow automatic upgrades).

It should be noted that even if a manual slice upgrade is done properly, depending on what was changed in the OS, some of your hacks might still not work and require an update of that particular hack.


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> Oh yeah one more comment the Sapper instructions are wrong. In Step 3 - D there should not be the "sh"


Fixed, thanks.


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> I downloaded all of the files last night, including buying the bootdisk, instantcake, and slicer.
> 
> What I did noticed is that the Sapper CD had far fewer files and directories than my Zipper CD did. Right before I left to work I created a hybrid CD with the Sapper files plus the missing Zipper CD files (Hack dir, Tivowebplus dir). I will try that tonight.


Neither the Zipper or SApper CD contains those directories. They are contained within the rbautch_files.tgz archive. After the script runs, check your tivo drive to see if all the usual directories were created - twp, enhancements, etc. Also post the serial console output as your tivo boots.


----------



## MarkF2

rbautch said:


> Neither the Zipper or SApper CD contains those directories. They are contained within the rbautch_files.tgz archive. After the script runs, check your tivo drive to see if all the usual directories were created - twp, enhancements, etc. Also post the serial console output as your tivo boots.


I'll pick up a null modem serial adapter tonight and see if I can get it to work.

Something must be wrong with my SAPPER download b/c I get the error while it is running. I specifically recall an I/O error about "HACK" (it was 1AM and I was half asleep). I downloaded it last night, I'll try a fresh download tonight (making lots of coasters). I'll try to make notes on what directories are created after SAPPER runs.

Also even tho I have the instantcake image in the correct directory the SAPPER make CD (ISO) BAT file did not add the image to ISO file.


----------



## MarkF2

Darn RS didn't have the correct null adapter in-stock so no go there.

I'm at a loss I created a new SAPPER CD (fixed the instantcake image issue) and I still get the following error when running the Sapper:

Copying Hacks to Tivo Drive
cp: Read Error: Input/Output Error
Copying custom Kernel to Tivo drive
1+1 Records in
1+1 records out
Kernel copied successfully
I/O errors may be ignored.

the rest of the script went fine and it said it was successful. When I install the drive in the TIVO and boot up I go into an endless reboot sequence.


----------



## JWThiers

Hey Russ, On the SApper page Under "Step 1 - Create the SApper CD", "The Third Component is a Tivo software image" has a link for downloading your SA Tivo Software image and says "or here if you have a combination Tivo/DVD burner." It doesn't have a link to the image as I think you intended.


----------



## Soapm

JWThiers said:


> The from 10,000' overview of what happens when you get an OS upgrade is something like:
> 
> 
> Tivo releases an upgrade to the OS.
> The "Slices" (parts of the upgrade) are downloaded to your Tivo
> The Tivo "sees" the slices and the OS is updated onto a new partion on the Drive in the Tivo.
> The Tivo changes the partition to the one that has the New OS on it and reboots using the new OS.
> .


Wow, great info. I stored it in my tivo folder for future reference.

One last bit of confusion, when you get a new OS it goes to a new partition? I am a windows man and think of a partition encompassing the entire drive (depending on how you format it). Sounds like Linux must divide the drive into several partitions. When the new OS goes to a new partition do you loose the space of the old OS on the old partition? Can you regain that space?

In windows, after creating a new partition you have to format the drive which would mean loosing all your data. This seems a little different????


----------



## MarkF2

rbautch said:


> Neither the Zipper or SApper CD contains those directories. They are contained within the rbautch_files.tgz archive. After the script runs, check your tivo drive to see if all the usual directories were created - twp, enhancements, etc. Also post the serial console output as your tivo boots.


Looks like all of the expected directories were created in partition 7, partition 6 has 4 directories c;, d:, e: and tivo all empty. I did not find a directory called enhancements or twp


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> Darn RS didn't have the correct null adapter in-stock so no go there.
> 
> I'm at a loss I created a new SAPPER CD (fixed the instantcake image issue) and I still get the following error when running the Sapper:
> 
> Copying Hacks to Tivo Drive
> cp: Read Error: Input/Output Error
> Copying custom Kernel to Tivo drive
> 1+1 Records in
> 1+1 records out
> Kernel copied successfully
> I/O errors may be ignored.
> 
> the rest of the script went fine and it said it was successful. When I install the drive in the TIVO and boot up I go into an endless reboot sequence.


Try using different burning software. Search the Zipper thread for input/output error for more info. I'll do more testing tomorrow.


----------



## MarkF2

rbautch said:


> Try using different burning software. Search the Zipper thread for input/output error for more info. I'll do more testing tomorrow.


Yup saw that already. I was using Nero 7m then I tried Roxio, same thing. I'll search for the I/O Error


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> Hey Russ, On the SApper page Under "Step 1 - Create the SApper CD", "The Third Component is a Tivo software image" has a link for downloading your SA Tivo Software image and says "or here if you have a combination Tivo/DVD burner." It doesn't have a link to the image as I think you intended.


Thanks. Fixed it.


----------



## Soapm

Ok, I found this though I have no idea what it means;

How many times can I expand using mfstools?
To answer this questions, we need to know how tivo drive is organized.
Tivo drive can have up to 16 partitions per drive.

"A" drive
Partition 1 - Modified Apple Partition Map 
Partition 2 - Bootstrap 1 
Partition 3 - Kernel 1 
Partition 4 - Root 1 
Partition 5 - Bootstrap 2 
Partition 6 - Kernel 2 
Partition 7 - Root 2 
Partition 8 - Linux Swap
Partition 9 - /var 
Partition 10 - mfs application region 1 
Partition 11 - mfs media region 1
Partition 12 - mfs application region 2
Partition 13 - mfs media region 2
Partition 14 - mfs application region 3 
Partition 15 - mfs media region 3
Partition 16 - Apple free


----------



## JWThiers

Soapm said:


> Ok, I found this though I have no idea what it means;
> 
> How many times can I expand using mfstools?
> To answer this questions, we need to know how tivo drive is organized.
> Tivo drive can have up to 16 partitions per drive.
> 
> "A" drive
> Partition 1 - Modified Apple Partition Map
> Partition 2 - Bootstrap 1
> Partition 3 - Kernel 1
> Partition 4 - Root 1
> Partition 5 - Bootstrap 2
> Partition 6 - Kernel 2
> Partition 7 - Root 2
> Partition 8 - Linux Swap
> Partition 9 - /var
> Partition 10 - mfs application region 1
> Partition 11 - mfs media region 1
> Partition 12 - mfs application region 2
> Partition 13 - mfs media region 2
> Partition 14 - mfs application region 3
> Partition 15 - mfs media region 3
> Partition 16 - Apple free


Glad you found this because I am not really up on a lot of the partition info and what does what. BUT I'll give you a WAG as to what they are based on the little I do know and the descriptions you provided.

Partitions 1 and 16 I haven't a clue about.

Partitions 2-7 These are the partitions affected by slice upgrades. They hold different versions of the Tivo OS, file system, the stuff that makes Tivo a Tivo. When a slice upgrade is done the "active set" (The 3 partitions that are actually being booted to (2-4 or 5-7)) is copied with the changes to the inactive set. Then the boot set of partitions is changed and a reboot happens and the inactive set becomes the active set and vise-versa. These partitions are required to remain so you can't just delete one set to get more space (answers your previous question). Both are needed in case you have a bad upgrade the system will have something to revert back to automatically. These partitions are normally read only.

Partition 8 - Not sure but would assume a swap file for linux. 

Partition 9 - /var. Reading around you will references to hacks being kept in the /var directory and that /var is read/write or that /var periodically gets wiped. The linux OS is different than windows. One of the ways is that all devices must be mounted before they can be used and they will show up someplace in the directory structure like directories in windows. That includes partitions on drives. So when you hear references to /var on a tivo it is referring to this partition.

Partitions 10 - 15. Not positive exactly but the mfs partitions (I thought it was 1 big partition but I guess I am wrong) is where the shows are stored for your viewing.

Partitions 2-9 take up only a relatively small amount of space, I would guess low single digit gigabytes at the most if that. So deleting them would not gain you much and could brick the system.

Anyone that knows better feel free to correct, amend, append. Like I said I only have a very basic knowledge of the real inner workings of Tivo.


----------



## classicsat

TiVo sets up MFS partitions in pairs. Originally it was one pair, the Application with settings, guide data, season passes Now Playing Index, and things, and the loop videos. The Media parition is where programs are records. When they developed the DirecTiVo, with its then comparatively larger drive, they figured it was better to position the app/swap/var partitions in the middle of the drive, and have media paritions on either side of the OS. still though, A given media partiton needs an Application media, if even nulled. Expanding a drive adds two partitions therefore. In the case of that list, there are three pairs of partitions, so that drive is expanded to the limit standard MFS tools can expand it.

FWIW, the OS/swap and VAR are 128MB each. the root MFS APP partiton is 512MB.


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> Yup saw that already. I was using Nero 7m then I tried Roxio, same thing. I'll search for the I/O Error


I just ran through the full SApper on my 240 standalone, and it worked fine. One difference in the SApper running on my Tivo as opposed to yours is the kernel that is used, which is a possibility for the reboot loop. Mine uses the killhdinitrd kernel, while yours uses the custom kernel that's on the CD because it's a prom modded tivo. As you run the SApper watch the output carefully, and jot down what it thinks your root filesystem partition is - it should be /dev/hda7 or /dev/hda4. Then try to manually apply the custom kernel that's on the sapper disk before you remove the drive from the PC. Another thing to try is running the /cdrom/bootpage - p /dev/hdX command on your drive to see if the version of bootpage I'm using is compatible with your tivo drive. As a last resort, do an mfs_backup of your drive and FTP it to me.


----------



## JWThiers

classicsat said:


> TiVo sets up MFS partitions in pairs. Originally it was one pair, the Application with settings, guide data, season passes Now Playing Index, and things, and the loop videos. The Media parition is where programs are records. When they developed the DirecTiVo, with its then comparatively larger drive, they figured it was better to position the app/swap/var partitions in the middle of the drive, and have media paritions on either side of the OS. still though, A given media partiton needs an Application media, if even nulled. Expanding a drive adds two partitions therefore. In the case of that list, there are three pairs of partitions, so that drive is expanded to the limit standard MFS tools can expand it.
> 
> FWIW, the OS/swap and VAR are 128MB each. the root MFS APP partiton is 512MB.


Thanks that helps me understand some things a little better.


----------



## Soapm

I don't find a list of applications this hack installs and what those applications do. Am I just blind?


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> I don't find a list of applications this hack installs and what those applications do. Am I just blind?


Check the first post in the Enhancement Script thread (in my sig).


----------



## MarkF2

OK I ran the SAPPER and noted that the root is hdc7 and the boot is hdc6.

I also ran bootpage which gave me the following string:
root=dev/hda7 dsscan=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false

I also ran killhdinitrd on dev/hdc6. The last line reported was: Fatal no exploit found for this kernel.

I couldn't find my custom kernel b/c I wasn't sure where to look.

Put the drive in the TIVO and I'm still getting the loop. I'm trying to find my electric meter so I can make a serial cable. Hopefully I'll have a working cable in the next few days.



rbautch said:


> I just ran through the full SApper on my 240 standalone, and it worked fine. One difference in the SApper running on my Tivo as opposed to yours is the kernel that is used, which is a possibility for the reboot loop. Mine uses the killhdinitrd kernel, while yours uses the custom kernel that's on the CD because it's a prom modded tivo. As you run the SApper watch the output carefully, and jot down what it thinks your root filesystem partition is - it should be /dev/hda7 or /dev/hda4. Then try to manually apply the custom kernel that's on the sapper disk before you remove the drive from the PC. Another thing to try is running the /cdrom/bootpage - p /dev/hdX command on your drive to see if the version of bootpage I'm using is compatible with your tivo drive. As a last resort, do an mfs_backup of your drive and FTP it to me.


----------



## MarkF2

I got a working serial cable but I'm not reading anything from the TIVO. I set the parameters as specified from a different link with the baud speed at 115,200 which matches the bootpage return string.


----------



## MarkF2

correction I got the password question, but nothing else. Not sure what I should be doing.


----------



## MungoJerrie

Don't hit "Enter" while it's booting - just let it boot to see the console messages. The password prompt is for the PROM menu. Also, it doesn't appear you have a killhdinitrd kernel installed. The "No exploit found" message is clear about that. Did you pay the $5 for the enhanced disc at dvrupgrade.com? You can get killhd kernels from them. Otherwise, you can try the hunt and peck method. Only very specific software kernels are vulnerable. Like the Zipper/SApper instructions say, buy the $5 disc.


----------



## MarkF2

Yes I bought all of the files from DVRUPGRADE, the LBA48 Boot Disk, Slicer and the Instantcake. The KERNEL for my 649 series is supposed to have killhdinitrd built in.

The problem with the serial connection is that my drive goes into an endless reboot cycle so there is opportunity to just let it boot. The suggestion was to try to get the serial cable in there to see why it is going into the reboot cycle.

Keep the ideas coming



MungoJerrie said:


> Don't hit "Enter" while it's booting - just let it boot to see the console messages. The password prompt is for the PROM menu. Also, it doesn't appear you have a killhdinitrd kernel installed. The "No exploit found" message is clear about that. Did you pay the $5 for the enhanced disc at dvrupgrade.com? You can get killhd kernels from them. Otherwise, you can try the hunt and peck method. Only very specific software kernels are vulnerable. Like the Zipper/SApper instructions say, buy the $5 disc.


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> Yes I bought all of the files from DVRUPGRADE, the LBA48 Boot Disk, Slicer and the Instantcake. The KERNEL for my 649 series is supposed to have killhdinitrd built in.
> 
> The problem with the serial connection is that my drive goes into an endless reboot cycle so there is opportunity to just let it boot. The suggestion was to try to get the serial cable in there to see why it is going into the reboot cycle.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming


killhdinitrd won't work with a prom-modded tivo. One option is to use the custom kernel on the SApper CD, which is is based on the 7.2 kernel. It's called vmlinux.px, or vmlinux-7.2-Gen04.px, depending on which version of SApper you're using. Another option is to run replace_initrd on the kernel that is native to the tivo software image you applied. The script uses the custom kernel, which should work fine.


----------



## MarkF2

I see vmlinux.px on the CD, I just couldn't figure out how to get it to load. I'm a newB so I'm learning as I go. So what is the command to load to vmlinux?

Thanks again for the help



rbautch said:


> killhdinitrd won't work with a prom-modded tivo. One option is to use the custom kernel on the SApper CD, which is is based on the 7.2 kernel. It's called vmlinux.px, or vmlinux-7.2-Gen04.px, depending on which version of SApper you're using. Another option is to run replace_initrd on the kernel that is native to the tivo software image you applied. The script uses the custom kernel, which should work fine.


----------



## MungoJerrie

MarkF2 said:


> I see vmlinux.px on the CD, I just couldn't figure out how to get it to load. I'm a newB so I'm learning as I go. So what is the command to load to vmlinux?


The kernel (named vmlinux-7.2-Gen04.px on my SApper files) _should_ work. It does have the initrd "nulled" which is what you need - as opposed to killhd as russ explained. To transfer it into your system - while the drive is in the PC you would do the following:


Code:


bootpage -p /dev/hdX

 where 'X' is the drive letter of your tivo drive. It will either report 'root=/dev/hda4' or 'root=/dev/hda7' the kernel is root partition minus one (either 3 or 6). So to transfer in, you'd


Code:


dd if=/path/to/vmlinux-7.2-Gen04.px of=/dev/hdX3

 if root=/dev/hda4 or


Code:


dd if=/path/to/vmlinux-7.2-Gen04.px of=/dev/hdX6

 for root=/dev/hda7.


----------



## MarkF2

OK - Thanks I'll give that a shot tonight and I report back the results.


----------



## MarkF2

OK Maybe here's the problem. My SAPPER disc does not have vmlinux-7.2-Gen04.px. I only have a regular vmlinux.px. Could this be the problem and if so how do I get the correct vmlinux file? I already downloaded all of the files from DVR Upgrade for 649 unit.



MungoJerrie said:


> The kernel (named vmlinux-7.2-Gen04.px on my SApper files) _should_ work. It does have the initrd "nulled" which is what you need - as opposed to killhd as russ explained. To transfer it into your system - while the drive is in the PC you would do the following:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -p /dev/hdX
> 
> where 'X' is the drive letter of your tivo drive. It will either report 'root=/dev/hda4' or 'root=/dev/hda7' the kernel is root partition minus one (either 3 or 6). So to transfer in, you'd
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dd if=/path/to/vmlinux-7.2-Gen04.px of=/dev/hdX3
> 
> if root=/dev/hda4 or
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dd if=/path/to/vmlinux-7.2-Gen04.px of=/dev/hdX6
> 
> for root=/dev/hda7.


----------



## MarkF2

Since I don't have the other version of vmlinux I tried the following command which still didn't work. I am still in an endless reboot sequence

dd if=/cdrom/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hdX6


----------



## MungoJerrie

MarkF2 said:


> Since I don't have the other version of vmlinux I tried the following command which still didn't work. I am still in an endless reboot sequence
> 
> dd if=/cdrom/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hdX6


Don't use 'X' use the actual letter of your tivo drive as your PC sees it; in general:

primary master /dev/hda
primary slave /dev/hdb
secondary master /dev/hdc
secondary slave /dev/hdd

You could have more letters if you have additional IDE controllers. Also, you should be able to see the drive letter mappings during boot messages or by using the 'dmesg' command. Hold 'Shift-PgUp' to scroll up.


----------



## MarkF2

Sorry, that was my typo. I used the correct syntax "hdc6". The command ran, but the outcome was the same, endless reboot.



MungoJerrie said:


> Don't use 'X' use the actual letter of your tivo drive as your PC sees it; in general:
> 
> primary master /dev/hda
> primary slave /dev/hdb
> secondary master /dev/hdc
> secondary slave /dev/hdd
> 
> You could have more letters if you have additional IDE controllers. Also, you should be able to see the drive letter mappings during boot messages or by using the 'dmesg' command. Hold 'Shift-PgUp' to scroll up.


----------



## MungoJerrie

You're gonna have to get that serial working. Were you able to get past the PROM prompt by not pressing any keys while booting? If you're not pressing anything it could be your terminal client is sending spurious carriage returns. Maybe try something like TerraTermPro as a terminal client.


----------



## MarkF2

If I press enter it gets me to the password entry. If I press nothing then I see nothing and the TIVO reboots. I'm using HyperTerminal.

Thanks for trying to help


----------



## MungoJerrie

MarkF2 said:


> I also ran bootpage which gave me the following string:
> root=dev/hda7 dsscan=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false


You posted this before. Could be fat-fingers, but there are a couple of typos. It should be:


Code:


root=[B]/[/B]dev/hda7 dssc[B]o[/B]n=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false

You were missing a slash in /dev/hda7 and it's dsscon not dsscan. Other than that, it looks correct. I assume you tested your serial cable and it's good. One other thing to verify is:


Code:


bootpage -b /dev/hdc

Should give you 6 for the boot kernel partition.


Code:


bootpage -a /dev/hdc

Should give you 3 for the alternate boot partition.

Another common cause of reboots is improper iptables. Did the SApper finish? It should have disabled iptables. The easiest way is to put a 'iptables -F' (no quotes) early in your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file (like right after the PATH statement). Also, what is the size/permissions of your /sbin/iptables file? Post the results of:


Code:


ls -l /tivo/sbin/iptables

Assuming you have your root (/dev/hdc7) mounted at /tivo. You could also get at the kernel boot messages by mounting the 9th partition (/var) and looking for /log/kernel.


----------



## MarkF2

Fat fingers and tired eyes. Those were typos b/c I copied them down poorly.

K here are the results:

bootpage -b gave me a 6
bootpage -a gave me a 3

I used the following syntax : ls -l /mnt/sbin/iptables and I got the following back:
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 19 May 21 19:54

When I tried the syntax as you proposed it didn't find it, so I mounted /dev/hdc7 as mnt and tried it the other way.

Yes the SAPPER ran completely the only odd part was the cp error on HACKS with i/o error.



MungoJerrie said:


> You posted this before. Could be fat-fingers, but there are a couple of typos. It should be:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> root=[B]/[/B]dev/hda7 dssc[B]o[/B]n=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> 
> You were missing a slash in /dev/hda7 and it's dsscon not dsscan. Other than that, it looks correct. I assume you tested your serial cable and it's good. One other thing to verify is:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -b /dev/hdc
> 
> Should give you 6 for the boot kernel partition.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -a /dev/hdc
> 
> Should give you 3 for the alternate boot partition.
> 
> Another common cause of reboots is improper iptables. Did the SApper finish? It should have disabled iptables. The easiest way is to put a 'iptables -F' (no quotes) early in your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file (like right after the PATH statement). Also, what is the size/permissions of your /sbin/iptables file? Post the results of:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ls -l /tivo/sbin/iptables
> 
> Assuming you have your root (/dev/hdc7) mounted at /tivo. You could also get at the kernel boot messages by mounting the 9th partition (/var) and looking for /log/kernel.


----------



## texster

Try using Tera Term Pro
http://www.ayera.com/teraterm/

and use these settings: Baud/bps: 115200, Data: 8bit, parity: none, stop bits: 1, flow control: none

Also from your previous post:


MarkF2 said:


> I also ran bootpage which gave me the following string:
> root=dev/hda7 dsscan=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false


maybe try editing the bootpage so "console=2"


----------



## MarkF2

How do I edit the bootpage to console 2?



texster said:


> Try using Tera Term Pro
> http://www.ayera.com/teraterm/
> 
> and use these settings: Baud/bps: 115200, Data: 8bit, parity: none, stop bits: 1, flow control: none
> 
> Also from your previous post:
> 
> maybe try editing the bootpage so "console=2"


----------



## texster

To edit your bootpage, the command is almost identical to when you "ran" bootpage -p The command to edit is :

bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false"

then check w/ bootpage -p


----------



## MarkF2

K - this is getting interesting. I tried to use the string below typed in exactly as listed below with the " marks. I got back the following message: dev/hda does not appear to be a TIVO drive signature bytes 0x00 0x00 do not match expected byte values 0x14 0x92.

when I did bootpage -p I still got the exact string except console 1.



texster said:


> To edit your bootpage, the command is almost identical to when you "ran" bootpage -p The command to edit is :
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false"
> 
> then check w/ bootpage -p


----------



## MarkF2

I added /dev/hdc to the end of the string and it took and changed to console 2. Now I'm trying to boot it in the Tivo



MarkF2 said:


> K - this is getting interesting. I tried to use the string below typed in exactly as listed below with the " marks. I got back the following message: dev/hda does not appear to be a TIVO drive signature bytes 0x00 0x00 do not match expected byte values 0x14 0x92.
> 
> when I did bootpage -p I still got the exact string except console 1.


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> K - this is getting interesting. I tried to use the string below typed in exactly as listed below with the " marks. I got back the following message: dev/hda does not appear to be a TIVO drive signature bytes 0x00 0x00 do not match expected byte values 0x14 0x92.
> 
> when I did bootpage -p I still got the exact string except console 1.


Did you forget the first slash before dev/hda (should be */*dev/hda), or was that a typo in your post? Another thing you can do is to mount the drive and check to see what /dev/ttyDSS is symlinked to. If it's /dev/ttyS1, then your bootpage is fine and you don't need to change it to console=2. Series 2.5 tivos use console=1.


----------



## MungoJerrie

texster said:


> To edit your bootpage, the command is almost identical to when you "ran" bootpage -p The command to edit is :
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false"
> 
> then check w/ bootpage -p


That would be correct if you were doing this on the tivo, but if on a tivo drive mounted in a PC you need to add the device you are writing to, as I believe Mark figured out. Couple of other things, since the size of your iptables suggests it was replaced, post the results of your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and /sbin/iptables files, either by copying off your drive or redirecting the contents to a disk file.

Also, I'm pretty sure Russ is correct, the DT has serial at S1, so it would be console=1,115200.

Last but not least, are you rebooting with and without your USB network adapter plugged in? There are known issues with killhdinitrd kernels and network drivers (hence using backport). Not sure if the same is true for replaced initrd kernels, but it could be that 8.x software is incompatible with kernels from anything less.


----------



## MarkF2

Yes, I saw the posts about the USB Network drivers causing reboots. I tried to boot up w/o the USB/Network and w/o the serial and I still get the endless reboot cycles.

This was also interesting, even though I used bootpage -P to change the serial to 2, when I booted (and then it either hung waiting for a password or it would go into the reboot cycle) with the serial cable I would still only get a read on Com1.

OK next steps? what results are you looking for regarding rc.sysinit.author? How do I do this? Sorry for the basic questions.



MungoJerrie said:


> That would be correct if you were doing this on the tivo, but if on a tivo drive mounted in a PC you need to add the device you are writing to, as I believe Mark figured out. Couple of other things, since the size of your iptables suggests it was replaced, post the results of your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and /sbin/iptables files, either by copying off your drive or redirecting the contents to a disk file.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure Russ is correct, the DT has serial at S1, so it would be console=1,115200.
> 
> Last but not least, are you rebooting with and without your USB network adapter plugged in? There are known issues with killhdinitrd kernels and network drivers (hence using backport). Not sure if the same is true for replaced initrd kernels, but it could be that 8.x software is incompatible with kernels from anything less.


----------



## MungoJerrie

Well there might be something with that I/O error when transferring the hacks directory. What do you get when you 'ls -l' the /hacks directory? Your iptables looks like it's the right size/permissions, so that's OK. At this point, you probably really need to get that serial output working.


----------



## texster

MarkF2 said:


> regarding rc.sysinit.author? How do I do this? Sorry for the basic questions.


Put tivo drive in pc, boot w/cd, then at bash:

_cd /etc/rc.d_

Then type:

_ls_

This will list the files in that directory. Among them should be:

_rc.sysinit_ and _rc.sysinit.author_

If you dont have the latter, that may be the problem. If you do have it, then type _joe rc.sysinit.author_ if you have "joe" installed, otherwise type _vi rc.sysinit.author_

This will show your author file. Right click anywhere and select all, then copy, then paste to a text editor. From which you can paste it to here.

To exit joe, hit control c. I don't use vi, but i think the quit command is _:q!_


----------



## Da Goon

texster said:


> _cd /etc/rc.sysinit_


This should be cd /etc/rc.d
rc.sysinit is a textfile not a directory.


----------



## MarkF2

OK - I couldn't cut and paste the stuff, so I had to write and type it in.

ls -l for hacks is as follows:
-rw-r--r--	1 root	root	0	May 21	19:54	Hacked with zipper version 3.3
-r-xr-xr-x	1 root	root	4070	May 21	19:54	network.tcl
-r-xr-xr-x	1 root	root	3395584	May 21	19:54	rbautch_files.tgz
-r-xr-xr-x	1 root	root	58389	May 21	19:54	slicer
-r-xr-xr-x	1 root	root	5058	May 21	19:54	tweak.sh
-r-xr-xr-x	1 root	root	3298	May 21	19:54	tweak.uninstall.sh

Both rc.sysinit and rc.sysinit.author are both in the /etc/rc.d directory

The following is the contents of the rc.sysinit.author file using Joe
#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
/busybox/setsid bash < /dev/ttyS1 &> /dev/ttyS1 &
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.0.3 192.168.0.1 yes netgear
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

So how does this look?


----------



## MungoJerrie

Nothing looks out of the ordinary. Not to beat a dead horse, but serial console messages would be helpful at this point. This is looking like a kernel problem though. I'm not sure of the genesis of the kernel's included on the SApper disc. But there is a custom kernel over at DDB for the DT. See this thread: /showthread.php?p=279214

I would try to dd that one in to /dev/hdc6. The notes in that post say to use the included drivers with that kernel, so it sounds like you'll need to copy those in as well.


----------



## rbautch

The kernel on the CD is a custom 7.2 kernel compiled from Tivo source with the aid of Jamie's build script on Cygwin. I requested permission to use the replace_initrd script on the CD so I can modify the native kernel rather than trying to replace it with one that may not be compatible.

edit: I see now that MarkF2 has a dual-tuner tivo, which is termed a Gen05 tivo. This is why the kernel on the CD is not compatible. I hadn't planned on making the script compatible with Series 3 or DT tivos until I could explore any potential issues, but I'll start working on compiling the Gen05 and DT kernels and add them to the CD. Backported drivers are also different for Gen05 and DT tivos.


----------



## ocntscha

captain_video said:


> That's life with an SA Tivo.  You lose all your hacks when you take an update and you don't want to block updates or keep the phone disconnected on a SA Tivo so it's a real Catch22 situation. Fortunately, keeping your hacks after taking an update isn't all that hard. It's simply a matter of mounting the currently active partition and the old partition in your PC and copying the files over. This requires some basic Linux commands and, of course, a Linux boot CD.


My one and only Tivo is SA240 series model which I hacked about 18 months ago. I've updated to numerous new versions of the Tivo software, immediately rehacking it each time. I've never had to remove the drive from the Tivo even once since the original hacking.


----------



## Soapm

ocntscha said:


> My one and only Tivo is SA240 series model which I hacked about 18 months ago. I've updated to numerous new versions of the Tivo software, immediately rehacking it each time. I've never had to remove the drive from the Tivo even once since the original hacking.


That's what I wanted to hear, do you have to do serial telnet/command promt or what do you mean by "immediately rehacking it each time"?


----------



## Da Goon

Soapm said:


> That's what I wanted to hear, do you have to do serial telnet/command promt or what do you mean by "immediately rehacking it each time"?


The tivo's native install script installSw.itcl basically installs your new software on another partition on your hard drive, then reboots so that the tivo can fully initialize the new software. You can "fix" installSw.itcl so that it doesn't reboot after installing the new files in your new partition. After it runs, you just copy over your hacks and then manually reboot, upon which the tivo will actually update it's database with the new software and your hacks as well, provided you copied your kernel over appropriately.


----------



## Soapm

Da Goon said:


> The tivo's native install script installSw.itcl basically installs your new software on another partition on your hard drive, then reboots so that the tivo can fully initialize the new software. You can "fix" installSw.itcl so that it doesn't reboot after installing the new files in your new partition. After it runs, you just copy over your hacks and then manually reboot, upon which the tivo will actually update it's database with the new software and your hacks as well, provided you copied your kernel over appropriately.


Huh??? 

How do you know when the OS has been updated and this needs to be done?
Can this all be done via FTP from Windows NTFS?
Doesn't slicer or one of the other enhancements do this for you as long as your hacks are registered and not in the /var directory?


----------



## classicsat

Soapm said:


> Huh???
> 
> How do you know when the OS has been updated and this needs to be done?
> Can this all be done via FTP from Windows NTFS?
> Doesn't slicer or one of the other enhancements do this for you as long as your hacks are registered and not in the /var directory?


When you modify that script not to reboot, you have it ech out and "I'm Done" message. You run that script from BASH or telnet.


----------



## MarkF2

So it sounds like I wasn't nuts or doing something dumb. I guess I just have to sit tight until Rbautch comes out with a version that works with my 649 (DT) Model, correct?



rbautch said:


> The kernel on the CD is a custom 7.2 kernel compiled from Tivo source with the aid of Jamie's build script on Cygwin. I requested permission to use the replace_initrd script on the CD so I can modify the native kernel rather than trying to replace it with one that may not be compatible.
> 
> edit: I see now that MarkF2 has a dual-tuner tivo, which is termed a Gen05 tivo. This is why the kernel on the CD is not compatible. I hadn't planned on making the script compatible with Series 3 or DT tivos until I could explore any potential issues, but I'll start working on compiling the Gen05 and DT kernels and add them to the CD. Backported drivers are also different for Gen05 and DT tivos.


----------



## Da Goon

MarkF2 said:


> So it sounds like I wasn't nuts or doing something dumb. I guess I just have to sit tight until Rbautch comes out with a version that works with my 649 (DT) Model, correct?


You could probably look in the files forum on DDB and grab the custom kernel that jamie posted for your tivo version and rename it to vmlinux.px, then put it on your sapper cd in place of the kernel that rbautch included. You would of course need to update your usb modules after the upgrade is complete to make sure that networking will work appropriately.


----------



## MarkF2

well some progress. I downloaded the kernel from DDB put in on the new Sapper Disk and I actually progressed to the "Almost there" screen before I went back into a reboot.

I am trying to use the serial cable but I either get no response or I am asked for the password.


----------



## texster

Which Kernel from "the other place" did you use? Your tivo model is 649080 and is a stand-alone dual tuner, correct?

According to the author of those custom kernels, the Gen05 kernel is for the series 3(high def) model and the TGC01 kernel is for the dual tuner models.


----------



## MarkF2

Yes I have the 649080 DT SA and I tried TGC01. Got a bit further along but still no dice.



texster said:


> Which Kernel from "the other place" did you use? Your tivo model is 649080 and is a stand-alone dual tuner, correct?
> 
> According to the author of those custom kernels, the Gen05 kernel is for the series 3(high def) model and the TGC01 kernel is for the dual tuner models.


----------



## Da Goon

MarkF2 said:


> Yes I have the 649080 DT SA and I tried TGC01. Got a bit further along but still no dice.


Do you have a network cable or adapter hooked up?? If so, you'll need to replace some drivers while the drive is in the pc, or boot up without the network connected and replace the drivers via serial. The drivers that come along with the sapper probably aren't compatible with that kernel, and will cause a reboot if a network cable or adapter is connected.


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> Yes I have the 649080 DT SA and I tried TGC01. Got a bit further along but still no dice.


What are the first 3 digits of your service number?


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> well some progress. I downloaded the kernel from DDB put in on the new Sapper Disk and I actually progressed to the "Almost there" screen before I went back into a reboot.
> 
> I am trying to use the serial cable but I either get no response or I am asked for the password.


Could be the fact that the SApper installed the wrong drivers for your tivo. I'm working on it now.


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> Could be the fact that the SApper installed the wrong drivers for your tivo. I'm working on it now.


Glad to hear, I was planning to do mine over this holiday weekend. I have the same 649 which are also the first three digits of my service number. Not sure if that helps any.


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> Glad to hear, I was planning to do mine over this holiday weekend. I have the same 649 which are also the first three digits of my service number. Not sure if that helps any.


Another beta tester... good.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I tried running the SApper on my 24004A tonight, but ran into a problem:

I made it to step 3-F, I did not copy a software image...I am running it on a hard drive that I just installed on Wednesday.

On Step 3-G (I guess) I get:


> Copying hacks to tivo drive...
> cp: Read error: Input/output error
> 
> Copying hacked kernel to tivo drive
> cp: /cdrom/s2_kernels/7_2.2_0/vmlinux.px.gz: No such file or directory
> 
> Hacked kernel not found on SApper CD in /s2_kernels/7_2.2_0/. Aborting...


In Windows Explorer I can get to D:\S2_KERNELS\7.2.2-OTH-K1 and find vmlinux.px.gz

I have extremely limited Linux knowledge, so I don't know if the _'s and such in the SApper script are screwing things up or what...the directory is called 7.2.2-OTH-K1...

Any help?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

OK...disregard that last message, I guess.
I replaced my backport USB drivers with my originals and tried again...the SApper CD reported success.
But now when I boot, apparently whenever I connect to my network (wirelessly in this case) it causes a reboot. I can get to the "Almost There" screen and then it will reboot as soon as the "right side" light for the Tivo brand wireless adapter goes solid green.
It will boot up if I pull the USB out of the Tivo, if I plug the adapter back in afterwards, it causes a reboot.


----------



## mcflyss29

when I get to step 3 I also receive the error hacked kernel not found on Sapper CD in /S2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-k1/ aborting.. Is this because I didn't spend the $5 to get it? Why can't I manunally use killhdinitrd to hack the kernal if I have still have my original drive?

Thank in advance you guys rock! oh by the way Standalone 240

Thanks


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I've got it to install now with both the backport USB drivers as well as my original USB drivers. (I'm guessing it was some sort of bad burn the first time)
If I use the backports, my wireless Tivo brand Adapter is not detected.
If I use my originals, it sends it into a reboot loop as soon as a network connection is made (as indicated previously)

Yes, I went with 'y' when SApper asked if I'd be using a wireless adapter, I entered the correct IPs and SSID.

Any fix for this?


----------



## MungoJerrie

mcflyss29 said:


> when I get to step 3 I also receive the error hacked kernel not found on Sapper CD in /S2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-k1/ aborting.. Is this because I didn't spend the $5 to get it? Why can't I manunally use killhdinitrd to hack the kernal if I have still have my original drive?


Yes, that's exacly why. The instructions say to buy the $5 cd because it's needed. And no, you can't just use killhdinitrd yourself because killhdinitrd only works on very specific kernels and the likelihood that you have one of the right ones is between slim and none.


----------



## rbautch

Please keep in mind that is the 'beta' release of the SApper. The purpose of beta testing is to debug software that hasn't been fully tested. I welcome input from everyone, but just be aware there's a good chance things won't work perfectly until the beta designation is removed. I'll have a new version ready today that supports Series3 and DT Tivos. Since I don't own either one of those tivos, I'll rely on the beta testers for feedback.


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> Please keep in mind that is the 'beta' release of the SApper. The purpose of beta testing is to debug software that hasn't been fully tested. I welcome input from everyone, but just be aware there's a good chance things won't work perfectly until the beta designation is removed. I'll have a new version ready today that supports Series3 and DT Tivos. Since I don't own either one of those tivos, I'll rely on the beta testers for feedback.


I have a 649 DT. I will wait on the new image and test it for ya. I won't be able to get started until later today. Had to work this morning and got some honey doo's to take care of first.

EDIT:... FYI... I will use MFSLive to upgrade the drive first then put it back in the Tivo to make sure everything works. Then I'll take the drive back out, change the prom then use sapper. I don't like the idea of so many changes at one time because it's hard to tell where you went wrong.

Will I still need the LBA48 if I will already have a running large drive?


----------



## rbautch

The new version is now uploaded. This should support Series3 and DT tivos, but I've only tested it on my 240 standalone.


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> Will I still need the LBA48 if I will already have a running large drive?


The SApper isomaker looks for an iso with a filename that starts with "ptvlba48". Since prom-modded tivos don't depend on the killhdinitrd kernels that are on the LBA48 CD, I should fix the isomaker to relax that requirement, and work with any boot CD. Until then, if you rename your mfslive iso to "ptvlba48_mfslive.iso", it should work. You could also skip the isomaker and just copy the SApper files to the root directory of the mfslive CD.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

So there is absolutely no way to use the Tivo brand wireless adapter at this time?


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> Until then, if you rename your mfslive iso to "ptvlba48_mfslive.iso", it should work.


Are you saying just rename the image file to above then burn it to a CD again? Am I understanding right? Then use that disc in the instructions where it ask for the LB48?

EDIT:.. Whoops! I mean rename the image to above and place it in the SApper tools folder and it will work? Will I have to modify a config entry somewhere?



rbautch said:


> You could also skip the isomaker and just copy the SApper files to the root directory of the mfslive CD.


You saying I can mount the MFS image in Windows using ISO Maker or something then just add the SApper files to the root directory? I would then name it like about, put it in the CD and boot to it?

If so, what command would I use once I got to the MFS command prompt?

MS life is at 71% so I should be getting here shortly. Says 24 minutes to go.


----------



## Soapm

Also, for the drive image part. I have lots of spare harddrives from the old days and I still have the original 80 gig from the Tivo. Can't I make an image from the original Tivo drive and copy it onto a spare drive formatted fat32?

I can buy the instant cake if that is more fool proof it just seems like I have an image so why buy one???


----------



## rbautch

MasterOfPuppets said:


> So there is absolutely no way to use the Tivo brand wireless adapter at this time?


 It depends which model tivo you have.


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> EDIT:.. Whoops! I mean rename the image to above and place it in the SApper tools folder and it will work? Will I have to modify a config entry somewhere?.


Yes and no.


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> Also, for the drive image part. I have lots of spare harddrives from the old days and I still have the original 80 gig from the Tivo. Can't I make an image from the original Tivo drive and copy it onto a spare drive formatted fat32?
> 
> I can buy the instant cake if that is more fool proof it just seems like I have an image so why buy one???


Yes you can make an image and use it instead of Instantcake. Name the image 000001 without an extension and put it in the tools folder.


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> Yes you can make an image and use it instead of Instantcake. Name the image 000001 without an extension and put it in the tools folder.


How do I make a back up image?

Can I add CCXStream to the tools folder? Will it install this way?


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> How do I make a back up image?
> 
> Can I add CCXStream to the tools folder? Will it install this way?


Plenty of info on TCF about this. Please reserve this thread for questions about the SApper. By the way, have you had the PROM on your tivo replaced?


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> Plenty of info on TCF about this. Please reserve this thread for questions about the SApper. By the way, have you had the PROM on your tivo replaced?


Not yet, I just put in the 500GB dirve and recording Forest Gump for my Daughter. I will start the prom and Zapper after that.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

rbautch said:


> It depends which model tivo you have.


It's a 24004A.
If there is support for the wireless adapter, please let me know exactly what I have to do.


----------



## Soapm

Ok, I think I'm all set except one last question. Bey the instructions, it appears I will loose all my recordings and setting when I load SApper? Is this true?

I derive this because I have to place an image in the tools folder.

If this is so, can I make an image of my current drive with recordings and settings and place it in the folder, will they stay in tact?

If not it's cool because I can always move all recordings I really want to my PC then put them back after the upgrade.


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> Ok, I think I'm all set except one last question. Bey the instructions, it appears I will loose all my recordings and setting when I load SApper? Is this true?
> 
> I derive this because I have to place an image in the tools folder.
> 
> If this is so, can I make an image of my current drive with recordings and settings and place it in the folder, will they stay in tact?
> 
> If not it's cool because I can always move all recordings I really want to my PC then put them back after the upgrade.


Your recordings will stay in tact.


----------



## rbautch

MasterOfPuppets said:


> It's a 24004A.
> If there is support for the wireless adapter, please let me know exactly what I have to do.


 There is a thread called 8.1 and my NIC on DDB that deals with this issue. The bottom line is that you have to use backported drivers with 8.1. It's possible that the backported driver required for your adapter is not included with the SApper, and it's also possible it doesn't exist.

edit: I see from the usb.map file that the Tivo adapter uses the driver usb-cdc.o. It's a proprietary driver, and according to Jamie will not be added to the backport.


----------



## crikey

All, another new beta tester here for you.

I'm using a SA2 Single Tuner Tivo TCD240080 model, Service Num 240, with Instant Cake CD iso (instantcake-IC2-TCD240-7.2.0-oth-01-2-140), LBA48 Boot CD iso (ptvlba48-4.04DD), and SApper 1.2 beta. I haven't replaced the PROM.

I'm running into similar challenges as MarkF2 and MasterofPuppets and mcflyss29

When running SApper:

The first curious response is to "copying hacks to the tivo drive":
The program response is: cp: read error: Input/output error

SApper continues until the second curious response: SApper aborts when it is "copying hacked kernel to tivo dirve":
The program response is: cp: /cdrom/s2_kernels/7_2.2_0/vmlinux.px.gz: No such file or dierectory. Hacked kernel not found on SApper CD in /S2_kernels/7_2.2_0/. Aborting

It appears that the SApper script is looking in 7_2.2_0 for vmlinux.px.gz. When I look at the CD, that directory is indeed missing. However, there is a directory for /cdrom/s2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-K1/ with the file vmlinux.px.gz located there.

Unfortunately the SApper script aborts at this point.

I tried the drive in the TIVO and got a continual reboot during powering up. I next tried to manually transfer the vmlinux.px.gz file. I used bootpage to determine that boot is hdc3 and root is hdc4 and I transferred the 7.2.2-oth-k1/vmlinux.px.gz over using the following command:
dd if=/cdrom/s2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-k1/vmlinux.px.gz of=/dev/hdc6 
The result was 1 file input and 1 file output.

I tried the drive in my tivo again and got a first reboot after powering up and then I get a continuous reboot at the "just a few minutes" screen.

I'm guessing that I'm missing some steps in the SApper script due to the abort when copying the hacked kernel. Additionally, I'm not sure if the dd command I used was appropriate because I was transfering a .gz file...not cp a .gz file.

Unfortunatley, I dont' have a serial cable at this time to further analyze the start up.


----------



## rbautch

crikey said:


> The program response is: cp: /cdrom/s2_kernels/7_2.2_0/vmlinux.px.gz: No such file or dierectory. Hacked kernel not found on SApper CD in /S2_kernels/7_2.2_0/. Aborting.


 This leads me to believe you're using an older version of the SApper. Download the latest version, and try it again.

edit: The tivo went into a reboot loop because you didn't gunzip the kernel before you applied it.


----------



## MarkF2

649 are the first 3 digits of my service code.

i tried rebooting with no cable attached - no difference



rbautch said:


> What are the first 3 digits of your service number?


----------



## MarkF2

OK I just tried the newest version of the Sapper. Firstly, the CP - I/O error with Hacks is no longer present. However with the new version, I get the same thing as when I tried the TGC01 kernel manually. I get to the second screen "almost there" before it goes into the reboot cycle. Also when I try the Serial cable, I either get no response or it wants the password. This is on a 649 Machine with the PROM mod.

I should mention that I placed the TGC01 in the sapper/tools directory and renamed it vmlinux.px before I made the ISO and burned it to CD. Because otherwise there was no vmlinux.px version in the new Sapper.Zip. Right now I am burning a new CD where I do not do this vmlinux.tgc01.px change to see what happens.


----------



## MarkF2

Ran it again w/o placing a vmlinux file in the sappers_tool directory before burning the CD - No Difference, still get the endless reboot [after the almost there screen].



MarkF2 said:


> OK I just tried the newest version of the Sapper. Firstly, the CP - I/O error with Hacks is no longer present. However with the new version, I get the same thing as when I tried the TGC01 kernel manually. I get to the second screen "almost there" before it goes into the reboot cycle. Also when I try the Serial cable, I either get no response or it wants the password. This is on a 649 Machine with the PROM mod.
> 
> I should mention that I placed the TGC01 in the sapper_tools directory and renamed it vmlinux.px before I made the ISO and burned it to CD. Because otherwise there was no vmlinux.px version in the new Sapper.Zip. Right now I am burning a new CD where I do not do this vmlinux.tgc01.px change to see what happens.


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> Ran it again w/o placing a vmlinux file in the sappers_tool directory before burning the CD - No Difference, still get the endless reboot [after the almost there screen].


What adapter are you using? First try booting your tivo without your USB adapter attached. If it still reboots, try a stock installation without any modifications or file renaming. There's a new directory on the CD called "/custom_kernels"- that's why you didn't see the vmlinux.px file in the root directory.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

rbautch said:


> There is a thread called 8.1 and my NIC on DDB that deals with this issue. The bottom line is that you have to use backported drivers with 8.1. It's possible that the backported driver required for your adapter is not included with the SApper, and it's also possible it doesn't exist.
> 
> edit: I see from the usb.map file that the Tivo adapter uses the driver usb-cdc.o. It's a proprietary driver, and according to Jamie will not be added to the backport.


Assuming that I put the backport USB driver on my 24004A again...and found a backport usb-cdc.o to add as well...would that require that I re-run SApper again?
And...would there be any difference at all for my running the latest version as opposed to the one I grabbed a couple days ago?
Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Assuming that I put the backport USB driver on my 24004A again...and found a backport usb-cdc.o to add as well...would that require that I re-run SApper again?
> And...would there be any difference at all for my running the latest version as opposed to the one I grabbed a couple days ago?
> Thanks.


Where did you get a backport usb-cdc.o? Shouldn't have to run the SApper again. Most of the changes in the last few days were adding support for DT and Series 3 tivos.


----------



## Soapm

I Bought Instacake and Slicer and built my Sapper image using MFS renamed with PTV as you said. The disc will not boot up. I get to the MFSlive screen then it says;

Boot:
Loading bzImage..............................
Could not find ramdisk Image: initramfs.gz

Is this an easy fix or should I purchase the LBA48 image?


----------



## MarkF2

I tried a stock installation w/o the file renaming and it reboots in the same place.

I always try it first w/o anything pluged in - No USB Network - No Serial. No Luck!



rbautch said:


> What adapter are you using? First try booting your tivo without your USB adapter attached. If it still reboots, try a stock installation without any modifications or file renaming. There's a new directory on the CD called "/custom_kernels"- that's why you didn't see the vmlinux.px file in the root directory.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

rbautch said:


> Where did you get a backport usb-cdc.o? Shouldn't have to run the SApper again. Most of the changes in the last few days were adding support for DT and Series 3 tivos.


You've got PM.


----------



## MungoJerrie

Lesson #1 - It's all about the kernel.

The most basic element of tivo hacking is to compromise the kernel to bypass the "chain of trust."

SA Tivos with TSN's starting with 140 or 240 are compromised with killhdinitrd. Killhdinitrd only works on specific kernels most recently the 7.2.2-oth.K1 which most people will use.

SA Tivos with TSN's starting with 540 or 64* (Dual Tuner, S3) first need a PROM modification. Then you need a kernel with the initrd replaced to complete the compromise. Some hackers have built custom kernels with the initrd replaced. Stock kernels can also be modified to replace the initrd with a null one. Custom kernels built for the DT and S3 also need other modules copied if you are using the built-in ethernet port.

Here's the rub, some custom kernels were built using a 7.x software toolchain. The 8.x tivo software release introduced incompatibilies with network modules and older kernels causing reboots. You need to make sure you have 8.x custom kernels.

So anyone using kernels older than 8.x, including the 7.2.2-oth.K1 and "custom" 7.x kernels will need to deal with network module issues.

Solutions:

1. Use older 7.x network modules
2. Use backported drivers - this generally means replacing the "host" files as well as the specific module for your USB NIC. Backport drivers are not available for all adapters (wireless G is not well supported, nor the tivo branded wireless adapter).
3. Use an 8.x kernel with the initrd replaced - from PROM mod tivos this can be done directly; for killhdinitrd tivos it must done with a monte. This is probably the best solution because the stock drivers should work fine with an 8.x "replaced" kernel.

For more info on these DIY solutions, you'll have to see DDB.

Russ will have this all worked into the SApper eventually, as this is still BETA for the DT and S3 especially. In the meantime, I thought I would provide these notes as troubleshooting aids. Since the SApper is released as a compiled binary these days, I can't sleuth how all of this is happening.

Russ, seriously I'd love to help out, I'm pretty well versed in bash and tcl; PM me if you want assistance in maintaining/supporting your fine application.


----------



## rbautch

MungoJerrie said:


> Lesson #1 - It's all about the kernel.
> 
> The most basic element of tivo hacking is to compromise the kernel to bypass the "chain of trust."
> 
> SA Tivos with TSN's starting with 140 or 240 are compromised with killhdinitrd. Killhdinitrd only works on specific kernels most recently the 7.2.2-oth.K1 which most people will use.
> 
> SA Tivos with TSN's starting with 540 or 64* (Dual Tuner, S3) first need a PROM modification. Then you need a kernel with the initrd replaced to complete the compromise. Some hackers have built custom kernels with the initrd replaced. Stock kernels can also be modified to replace the initrd with a null one. Custom kernels built for the DT and S3 also need other modules copied if you are using the built-in ethernet port.
> 
> Here's the rub, some custom kernels were built using a 7.x software toolchain. The 8.x tivo software release introduced incompatibilies with network modules and older kernels causing reboots. You need to make sure you have 8.x custom kernels.
> 
> So anyone using kernels older than 8.x, including the 7.2.2-oth.K1 and "custom" 7.x kernels will need to deal with network module issues.
> 
> Solutions:
> 
> 1. Use older 7.x network modules
> 2. Use backported drivers - this generally means replacing the "host" files as well as the specific module for your USB NIC. Backport drivers are not available for all adapters (wireless G is not well supported, nor the tivo branded wireless adapter).
> 3. Use an 8.x kernel with the initrd replaced - from PROM mod tivos this can be done directly; for killhdinitrd tivos it must done with a monte. This is probably the best solution because the stock drivers should work fine with an 8.x "replaced" kernel.
> 
> For more info on these DIY solutions, you'll have to see DDB.
> 
> Russ will have this all worked into the SApper eventually, as this is still BETA for the DT and S3 especially. In the meantime, I thought I would provide these notes as troubleshooting aids. Since the SApper is released as a compiled binary these days, I can't sleuth how all of this is happening.
> 
> Russ, seriously I'd love to help out, I'm pretty well versed in bash and tcl; PM me if you want assistance in maintaining/supporting your fine application.


FYI - here are the kernels I'm using:

Platform Kernel
140/240 - 7.2 killhdinitrd kernel
540 - 7.2 custom kernel compiled for Gen04
DT - 8.1 custom kernel compiled for DT
S3 - 8.1.1 custom kernel compiled for Gen05

I've asked permission to use replace_initrd with the scripts, and if I can, I'll do away with the precompiled kernels on the CD entirely. Also note that backported drivers are installed and should match up properly with each kernel. This should eliminate the driver issues unless you use an adapter that doesn't have a backport (like the tivo wireless adapter). I welcome all the help I can get - it's very difficult to troubleshoot issues on tivos that I don't own. I'll make the current source code available to anyone willing to dig in and provide feedback.

edit: Source code is here.


----------



## Soapm

I will add that before I chickened out on soldering the prom I downloaded LBA48 and the disc booted up to a prompt. I'm going to give this chip thing some thought and will probably use the disc at a later time. Thanks for all the work rbaught, you are great doing great things!


----------



## mcflyss29

Hi all,

1st off I want to thank everyone for their support. I purchased $5 enhanced CD along with Instantcake and followed the Sapper instructions. It worked Great. Sapper made things so much easier to configure. Thanks again

ok newbie question: I need to sign up with Tivo to get a subscription. My question(s) are

1. Should I put the orginal virgin drive back in prior to activation? 
2. If so can I just put in my new 200 Gig back in after activation? Problems? or things to look out for?
3. Anything thing else I should do prior to activiation or look out for?

Thanks,

I aplogize for hi-jacking the thread but I did want to comment on my success with Sapper and having it connected to my network.  :up:


----------



## MarkF2

What model do you have? I'm curious because I have not had succes with my 649 DT model.



mcflyss29 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1st off I want to thank everyone for their support. I purchased $5 enhanced CD along with Instantcake and followed the Sapper instructions. It worked Great. Sapper made things so much easier to configure. Thanks again
> 
> ok newbie question: I need to sign up with Tivo to get a subscription. My question(s) are
> 
> 1. Should I put the orginal virgin drive back in prior to activation?
> 2. If so can I just put in my new 200 Gig back in after activation? Problems? or things to look out for?
> 3. Anything thing else I should do prior to activiation or look out for?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I aplogize for hi-jacking the thread but I did want to comment on my success with Sapper and having it connected to my network.  :up:


----------



## MarkF2

How would I tell if my PROM mod is bad?

I used my Instantcake disk to set up the orginal drive (which I messed up) and installed it w/o running Sapper. The TIVO is working fine in its unhacked state. I have my 300Gig drive waiting for the next round of beta changes to test out to see it will work for me.


----------



## Soapm

MarkF2 said:


> How would I tell if my PROM mod is bad?
> 
> I used my Instantcake disk to set up the orginal drive (which I messed up) and installed it w/o running Sapper. The TIVO is working fine in its unhacked state. I have my 300Gig drive waiting for the next round of beta changes to test out to see it will work for me.


Mark, how did you change your chip? I am stuck trying to find a method I can afford since the wife cut my budget on this project. 

Also, after the chip is changed, can you still use a regular drive (un-sappered) until I get around to Sappering it?


----------



## MarkF2

I sent it to a guy named Omikron, he did it, he is listed on the other boards.

Yes I am currently running my original drive/setup until I can get the Sapper to work.



Soapm said:


> Mark, how did you change your chip? I am stuck trying to find a method I can afford since the wife cut my budget on this project.
> 
> Also, after the chip is changed, can you still use a regular drive (un-sappered) until I get around to Sappering it?


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> I sent it to a guy named Omikron, he did it, he is listed on the other boards.
> 
> Yes I am currently running my original drive/setup until I can get the Sapper to work.


He's also listed in the SApper instructions.


----------



## phoenixZed

I ran this on my SA240 this weekend and it's nice to have a standard set of "extras", thanks for putting this together. I had a couple of hiccups along the way which might help with the testing.

When I tried to build the disk using my own renamed backup, it refused to add it. Evidently "miso" as is won't build images > 300mb and my backup was 400mb. Looking at the build batch file, it seems the image size error is commented out.

I tried using a renamed MFSLive disk as a source boot disk, but the resulting SApper refused to boot.

When I did run it, I got "hacked kernel not found on Sapper CD in /S2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-k1/". Since the "custom_kernels" folder includes the 7.2 killhdinitrd 140/240 kernel "vmlinux-7.2-Series2.px", why doesn't the script just pull it from there? As it was, I already had the killhdinitrd kernel and simply put it in the folder the script wanted and reburned the disc. After that, it was smooth sailing...


----------



## rbautch

phoenixZed said:


> I ran this on my SA240 this weekend and it's nice to have a standard set of "extras", thanks for putting this together. I had a couple of hiccups along the way which might help with the testing.
> 
> When I tried to build the disk using my own renamed backup, it refused to add it. Evidently "miso" as is won't build images > 300mb and my backup was 400mb. Looking at the build batch file, it seems the image size error is commented out.
> 
> I tried using a renamed MFSLive disk as a source boot disk, but the resulting SApper refused to boot.
> 
> When I did run it, I got "hacked kernel not found on Sapper CD in /S2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-k1/". Since the "custom_kernels" folder includes the 7.2 killhdinitrd 140/240 kernel "vmlinux-7.2-Series2.px", why doesn't the script just pull it from there? As it was, I already had the killhdinitrd kernel and simply put it in the folder the script wanted and reburned the disc. After that, it was smooth sailing...


Thanks for the feedback! Yes, the 300MB limit has always been there for the isomaker, but most images are smaller than that so I haven't worried too much about it. The isomaker just adds files to an iso, which can be done in winiso or any free iso manipulation application. I should make that more clear in the instructions. The custom kernels on the disc DO NOT have killhdinitrd applied to them, and are meant to be used for prom modded tivos that don't need killhdinitrd. The script looks for the killhdinitrd kernel in /S2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-k1/ because that's where it is on the lba48 boot CD that the instructions call for. I'll have a new version ready this weekend that has some corrections for serial settings, and few more driver sets that will hopefully clear up some remaining issues users are having.


----------



## phoenixZed

rbautch said:


> FYI - here are the kernels I'm using:
> 
> Platform Kernel
> 140/240 - 7.2 killhdinitrd kernel
> 540 - 7.2 custom kernel compiled for Gen04
> DT - 8.1 custom kernel compiled for DT
> S3 - 8.1.1 custom kernel compiled for Gen05


OK, I was just confused by this description and the 4 included custom kernels. I assumed the "vmlinux-7.2-Series2.px" was killhdinitrd'd. I didn't realize people prom modded 140/240s


----------



## MarkF2

Made some progress thanks to Omikron:

Firstly I changed my dsscon to 0,115200 from 1,115200 which then got my serial working.

Additionally, on my stock drive the root was hda4 but when I ran the Sapper it made the root on my hacked drive hda7, I left it witth hda7 and now I got somewhere but I'm still stuck.

Here is the output of bootlog, let me know if you see anything wrong
:
hda: ST3300620A, ATA DISK drives, 5402/131072 blocks 
ide0 at 0xfffb0200-0xfffb0207,0xfffb0242 on irq 4a9 is clean after pass 2 
hda: 586072368 sectors (300069 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=36481/255/63, UDMA(33) 
Cleaning up files in /var

Partition check: 
hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 
hda14 hda15 hda16 
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
IP: routing cache hash table of 
Freeing unused kernel memory: 56k freed 
Algorithmics/MIPS FPU Emulator v1.5 
Starting rc.sysinit 
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Scanning for configuration files 
Loading tivoconfig.o 
Invoking startup scripts for: 
platform 'gemini' 
implementation 'TGC01' 
implementer 'TGC' 
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
umount: /initrd: 
Activating swap partitions 
Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Loading core system drivers 
Loading bcm7318tty.o 
BCM7318 serial driver loaded, 2 ports starting at /dev/ttyS0 
Loading modemtty_TGC01.o 
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS3 
Loading i2c_TGC01.o 
Loading Ethernet 
eth0: unknown interface. 
No eth0, proceed to load integrated ethernet driver 
Broadcom BCM73181 Ethernet Network Device v1.0 Jan 28 2006 01:09:50 
BCMINTMAC: Auto-negotiation timed-out 
BCMINTMAC: 10 MB Half-Duplex ( 
eth0: MAC Address: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF 
Loading ircatch 
Loading ircatch_TGC01.o 
[gpio_init] Gemini detected 
Found rev 'C' Si2434 modem on /dev/cua3 
Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/ 
hda9 is mounted. 
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Inode 2052, i_blocks wrong 176 (counted=172). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 2050, i_blocks wrong 604 (counted=600)

Entry 'shmemd' in /tmp (8193) has deleted/unused inode 22530. 
Clear? yes

Entry 'dbgc-mcp' in /tmp (8193) has deleted/unused inode 30721. 
Clear? yes

Entry 'SystemServices' in /tmp (8193) has deleted/unused inode 6147. 
Clear? yes

Inode 8193 has ref count 8, expecting 5. 
Set i_nlinks to count? yes

Fix summary information? yes

/dev/hda9: 77/32768 files (7.8% non-contiguous), 5402/131072 blocks 
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/ 
hda9 is mounted. 
/dev/hda9: clean, 77/32768 files, 5402/131072 blocks 
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Mounting /var 
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Cleaning up files in /var 
Checking space in /var 
Mounting initial environment 
Starting logging daemons 
Checking Panic log 
Found Silicon Labs "Si2434" modem, rev C, skipping modem patch  
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Loading input section drivers 
Loading tvinput_TGC01.o 
[PAL_OpenTuner] sees new Samsung tuner at 0xc2. 
[PAL_OpenTuner] sees new Samsung tuner at 0xc0. 
/dev/input loaded 
Detected Micronas C2 part. 
Loading bcm7042.o 
--- encoder: Firmware version 2.0808 
--- encoder: Firmware version 2.0808 
Loading output section drivers 
Enabling I2S Audio Output 
Loading brcmdrv-7318.o 
Splash the screen 
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Remote control is TIVO 
MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
CPU revision is: 00020000 
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 16 bytes (2 ways) 
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 16 bytes (2 ways) 
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Mar 27 1 
2:40:38 MDT 2007 
Determined physical RAM map: 
memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
On node 0 totalpages: 16384 
zone(0): 16384 pages. 
zone(1): 0 pages. 
zone(2): 0 pages. 
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=0,115200 upgradesoftware 
=false 
Monotonic time calibrated: 132.52 counts per usec 
Calibrating delay loop... 263.78 BogoMIPS 
Contiguous region 1: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81780000 
Contiguous region 2: 524288 byte 
Contiguous region 8: 6291456 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Contiguous region of 8912896 bytes total reserved at 0x81780000. 
Memory: 54568k/65536k available (1250k kernel code, 10968k reserved, 63k data, 5 
6k init, 0k highmem) 
Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes) 
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 
Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039  
Initializing RT netlink socket 
Starting kswapd 
Journalled Block Device driver loaded 
Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
ide: Assuming 50MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
[bcm2_ide_init_hwif_ports] : chip ID = 0x7318 
: BM-DMA at 0xfffb0300-0xfffb0307, BIOS settings: io, : 
[bcm2_ide_init_hwif_ports] : chip ID = 0x7318 
ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfffb0300-0xfffb0307, BIOS settings: hdaio, hdbio 
hda: ST3300620A, ATA DISK drive 
ide0 at 0xfffb0200-0xfffb0207,0xfffb0242 on irq 4 
hda: 586072368 sectors (300069 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=36481/255/63, UDMA(33) 
Partition check: 
hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 
hda14 hda15 hda16 
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 8192) 
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Freeing unused kernel memory: 56k freed 
Algorithmics/MIPS FPU Emulator v1.5 
Starting rc.sysinit 
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Scanning for configuration files 
Loading tivoconfig.o 
Invoking startup scripts for: 
platform 'gemini' 
implementation 'TGC01' 
implementer 'TGC' 
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Activating swap partitions 
Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Loading core system drivers  
Loading bcm7318tty.o 
BCM7318 serial driver loaded, 2 ports starting at /dev/ttyS0 
Loading modemtty_TGC01.o 
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS3 
Loading i2c_TGC01.o 
Loading Ethernet 
eth0: unknown interface. 
No eth0, proceed to load integrated ethernet driver 
Broadcom BCM73181 Ethernet Network Device v1.0 Jan 28 2006 01:09:50 
BCMINTMAC: Auto-negotiation timed-out 
BCMINTMAC: 10 MB Half-Duplex (assumed) 
eth0: MAC Address: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF 
Loading ircatch 
Loading ircatch_TGC01.o 
[gpio_init] Gemini detected 
Found rev 'C' Si2434 modem on /dev/cua3 
Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining wheth 
hda9 is mounted. 
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
/dev/hda9: 77/32768 files (7.8% non-contiguous), 5402/131072 blocks 
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/ 
hda9 is mounted. 
/dev/hda9: clean, 77/32768 files, 5402/131072 blocks 
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Mounting /var 
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Cleaning up files in /var 
Checking space in /var 
Mounting initial environment 
Starting logging daemons 
Checking Panic log 
Found Silicon Labs "Si2434" modem, rev C, skipping modem patch 
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Loading input section drivers 
Loading tvinput_TGC01.o 
[PAL_OpenTuner] sees new Samsung tuner at 0xc2. 
[PAL_OpenTuner] sees new Samsung tuner at 0xc0. 
/dev/input loaded 
Detected Micronas C2 part. 
Loading bcm7042.o 
--- encoder: Firmware version 2.0808 
--- encoder: Firmware version 2.0808 
Loading output section drivers 
Enabling I2S Audio Output 
Loading brcmdrv-7318.o 
Splash the screen 
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Remote control is TIVO 
MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Look for debug board 
Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Loading ideturbo 
Loading ideturbo.o 
Loading ubuddy_TGC01.o 
ideturbo version mismatch, disabling 
Loading pwmdrv_TGC01.o 
Loading TvBus router 
Setting Ethernet MAC address 
eth0 Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr FF-FF-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 
-00 
unspec addr:[NONE SET] Bcast:[NONE SET] Mask:[NONE SET] 
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0 
Interrupt:29 Base address:0x4000

Loading irblast_TGC01.o 
Updating system clock 
Time set to: Thu Jun 7 11:22:34 2007 
Enabling local route 
Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Checking for additional disk 
Start fan control 
First temperature parameters set: 
Terminal temp: 71 
Critical temp: 62 
Logging temp: 60 
Logging temp: 60 
Lowest fan speed: 7
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Starting TvLauncher
Waiting for launcher to start.
Launcher is running.
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Checking for database conversions
No upgrade to load
Not upgrading software
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
Starting Services.
Microcode version is TiVo!
Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout:
TmkLogger: <133>Jun 7 11:23:47 TmkServer[250]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp

Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: tivoftpd: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: /busybox/setsid: No such file or directory
rc.sysini
t is complete


----------



## MarkF2

The first part above should read - I left the partition as hda7 instead of changing it to hda4. I edited the post above to reflect this.


----------



## rbautch

Mark, I dont see any obvious problems in the boot log, except that you may want to run e2fsck -p to clear up some bad inodes. The last line about not being claimed by an active driver is normal and can be ignored. Thanks to some of your feedback, Ive got a new and improved version of the SApper ready to go  I just need some time to test it. I added some additional custom kernels to support both 7.2 and 8.1, and Im sedding/grepping/awking the symlink from /dev/ttyDSS to determine definitively what the console port is. As you discovered, the DT tivo uses console=0 unlike most other tivos.

The SApper uses bootpage to figure out what you root filesystem is. Use the bootpage utility on the sapper CD, and see if it's not listing your root filesystem properly. i.e. run /cdrom/bootpage -p /dev/hdX where X is the location of your tivo drive in your pc.


----------



## MarkF2

2 things I need to mention: 1) on a 649 the console must be 0,115200 2) in the above log I think I had my USB NIC unplugged b/c I saw that it was throwing errors.

I also want to thank Omikron who did my PROM mod and then gave me some extra help learning/troubleshooting some of this stuff and getting my serial output working.

rbautch - I'll try the newest version as soon you say it is ready.


----------



## MarkF2

Oh I should also mention that I did not get all the way in, the Tivo still froze on the boot-up.


----------



## Soapm

MarkF2 said:


> Oh I should also mention that I did not get all the way in, the Tivo still froze on the boot-up.


Wow Mark, we sure appreciate your pioneering spirit. As soon as I get my chip replaced I will be joining you on this road.


----------



## crikey

All,

I've got SApper installed and appears to be running. I had earlier problems due to an older version of the software and iso burning issues.

However, the tivo is now trying to get updates every 25 or so minutes and every time it gets to that time, it reboots. Is this an issue with the cron? Any help is appreciated.

I'm using a SA2 Single Tuner Tivo TCD240080 model, Service Num 240, with Instant Cake CD iso (instantcake-IC2-TCD240-7.2.0-oth-01-2-140), LBA48 Boot CD iso (ptvlba48-4.04DD), and SApper 1.2 beta. I haven't replaced the PROM.


----------



## rbautch

crikey said:


> All,
> 
> I've got SApper installed and appears to be running. I had earlier problems due to an older version of the software and iso burning issues.
> 
> However, the tivo is now trying to get updates every 25 or so minutes and every time it gets to that time, it reboots. Is this an issue with the cron? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> I'm using a SA2 Single Tuner Tivo TCD240080 model, Service Num 240, with Instant Cake CD iso (instantcake-IC2-TCD240-7.2.0-oth-01-2-140), LBA48 Boot CD iso (ptvlba48-4.04DD), and SApper 1.2 beta. I haven't replaced the PROM.


 You don't need to replace your prom on a 240 tivo. Not sure what updates it's trying to get, but you can start by posting your kernel and tverr logs.


----------



## crikey

> However, the tivo is now trying to get updates every 25 or so minutes and every time it gets to that time, it reboots. Is this an issue with the cron? Any help is appreciated.





> Not sure what updates it's trying to get, but you can start by posting your kernel and tverr logs.


Attached are the tverr and kernel logs (gzipped with a zip extension added)


----------



## Soapm

rbautch = Did we ever get the upgraded version of SApper? Did Mark ever get his working?

From post 126 "I'll have a new version ready this weekend that has some corrections for serial settings, and few more driver sets that will hopefully clear up some remaining issues users are having. "


----------



## rbautch

crikey said:


> Attached are the tverr and kernel logs (gzipped with a zip extension added)


I'm getting CRC errors on both files. Could you try gunzipping them and posting them as text files?


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> rbautch = Did we ever get the upgraded version of SApper? Did Mark ever get his working?
> 
> From post 126 "I'll have a new version ready this weekend that has some corrections for serial settings, and few more driver sets that will hopefully clear up some remaining issues users are having. "


I finished all the mods to the SApper, but discovered much to my dismay that the lba48 boot disc does not contain an awk binary, which I cleverly used to determine the console port of your tivo. I've been trying to compile a static gawk binary that I can include on boot CD, but haven't had any luck yet. If worst comes to worst, I can go back in and try to guess which console port each tivo uses, but moving forward that's not the best solution. Hopefully I'll have this worked out in a few days.


----------



## MarkF2

Why not take a survey of different users? I'm sure you can find someone with each model that should be able to report out the console port.

649 - uses 0.


----------



## MarkF2

Here's another idea - not fool proof. Why not have a bootpage -p run before any scripts and have the user note which console port is being used. Then during the script process it can be one of the user entered prompts.


----------



## crikey

Here's a reattachment of the tverr and kernel logs. The kernel log is too large to post as a text file (so it's zipped)

Regards


----------



## Omikron

MarkF2 said:


> Here's another idea - not fool proof. Why not have a bootpage -p run before any scripts and have the user note which console port is being used. Then during the script process it can be one of the user entered prompts.


That wouldn't work because by default, the console isn't enabled at all in the bootpage. Running "bootpage -p" on a 100% stock unit would reveal nothing other than the boot partition.


----------



## rbautch

I've come up with a foolproof way to determine the console port definitively, by looking at the symlink /dev/ttyDSS. Like this (from the /dev directory):


Code:


console=`ls -l | grep ttyDSS | /cdrom/gawk -F "-> " '{print $2}' | /cdrom/gawk -F "tty" '{print $2}'`

My only issue was that the DVRupgrade boot CD doesn't come with gawk or awk. I was finally able to compile a static gawk binary, and I've got a new SApper release ready to go. I won't be able to test it until I return home on Saturday, and I'll post it then.


----------



## rbautch

crikey said:


> Here's a reattachment of the tverr and kernel logs. The kernel log is too large to post as a text file (so it's zipped)
> 
> Regards


This line from your kernel log


Code:


Tmk Fatal Error: Activity Phone <331> strayed!

leads me to believe your Tivo is rebooting everytime it attempts to call out. It could be related to NCID - check the NCID thread for more info, and disable it temporarily to see if that stops the reboots. Do you have elseed installed?

edit: This could also be a symptom of a bad tivoapp patch. Try restoring your original tivoapp to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Soapm

MarkF2 said:


> Why not take a survey of different users? I'm sure you can find someone with each model that should be able to report out the console port.
> 
> 649 - uses 0.


Did you get yours working Mark?


----------



## MarkF2

Getting close but not yet. I'll try Russ' next release which he hopes to post on Saturday. So hopefully over the weekend will give it another shot.



Soapm said:


> Did you get yours working Mark?


----------



## Soapm

MarkF2 said:


> Getting close but not yet. I'll try Russ' next release which he hopes to post on Saturday. So hopefully over the weekend will give it another shot.


The wife put the breaks on my spending so I have to wait to change my chip. Hopefully I can squeeeeeze out the duckits for Omikron soon. Sucks to be poor!


----------



## rbautch

I went ahead and posted the new beta version of the SApper based on a trial run by ogre73. Let me know your observations, and pay particular attention to what the script determines your console port to be.


----------



## MarkF2

I'm running this now (taking a break to go bike riding) but I noticed a problem right off the bat. The script set my console (for my DT649) as S1,115200. I used bootpage -P to change it back to 0,115200


----------



## MarkF2

No go on the new script on DT649. Attached is the serial output. As I mentioned above I manually changed the console from S1 to 0.


----------



## MungoJerrie

MarkF2 said:


> No go on the new script on DT649. Attached is the serial output. As I mentioned above I manually changed the console from S1 to 0.


What the heck is that??? It's all garbled, are you sure your terminal settings are correct. I've attached a normal boot log from a 649DT that was hacked "manually" not by the SApper, but maybe comparisons will help. As you can see my bootpage parameters are:


Code:


Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=0,115200 upgradesoftware=false

And my terminal settings are 115200,8,N,1,N.


----------



## MarkF2

My kernel was the same except I had hda7 instead of hda4.

I thought the output was odd, but I used the same method I did last time with the same parameters, 115200,8,n,1,n.

I ran it twice and I had the same output. Could the console 0,115200 instead of S1,1152000 have anything to do with it?


----------



## MarkF2

I ran it again attached is another log file:


----------



## rbautch

The console port is not causing the issue, it's the kernel. Try manually applying the vmlinux-TGC01.px kernel from the SApper CD. If it works, then the script is not recognizing your tivo properly. If it doesn't, then something may be wrong with your prom replacement. As for the console port, the SApper uses whatever is in the symlink from /dev/ttyDSS. My guess is that your symlink points to ttyS1, and the script failed to chop off the "S" as it was parsing (I'll look into that). If that is indeed the symlink, it also means that your console port is 1, not 0. MunjoJerrie, could you check your symlink?


----------



## MarkF2

Russ - I may reading this wrong but doesn't MungoJerrie say in post #152 that his console was also 0,115200?

I'll try the manual kernel sometime this weekend, first I have to find my notes on how to do that again.


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> Russ - I may reading this wrong but doesn't MungoJerrie say in post #152 that his console was also 0,115200?
> 
> I'll try the manual kernel sometime this weekend, first I have to find my notes on how to do that again.


I've also heard that DT's use 0, but people determined that based on the symlink. Is it possible you're using an image that's not meant for your tivo? Can you boot up the tivo in an unhacked state?


----------



## rbautch

I just uploaded ver 1.6_beta which removes the "S" on the console port.


----------



## MungoJerrie

MarkF2 said:


> I ran it again attached is another log file:


I agree with Russ, it's definitely something with your kernel. I see you're using Jamie's custom kernel. I'm actually using a stock 8.3 with the initrd replaced. I am going to try Jamie's custom kernel tonight after work. I'll also confirm the symlink to ttyDSS.

One other thing I was thinking...Mark, are you using the built-in ethernet port? Because in the custom kernels post it says you need to use the 'bcmemac.o' module that is included with the kernel. Not sure if this would cause your reboot but you might want to find your existing module (maybe in /lib/modules?), back it up and copy in the custom one.

Russ, that was the one comment I had after looking at the Sapper source was whether it needed the custom 'bcmemac.o' module. I guess it depends on whether you use Jamie's kernel or go the replace initrd route. I would like to test the Sapper for you as well, it's just a matter of finding some time to interrupt my scheduled programming and pull the drive, etc.


----------



## rbautch

I borrowed a friend's prom-modded 540 standalone tivo running 8.3, and ran the latest version of the SApper on it. Everything worked flawlessly, including serial bash and serial console. I also ran it on my unsubbed 240 (with 7.2) with the same result. Now I'm really looking for feedback on DT and S3 tivos.


----------



## MungoJerrie

*Think I found the problem!*

After some experimentation, I've concluded it's definitely the 'bcmemac.o' driver. Using Jamie's kernel without his custom 'bcmemac.o' I got rolling reboots and console errors very similar to MarkF2's. When I copied in Jamie's driver it booted fine. So to sum up, if you're going to use Jamie's custom TGC01 kernel, you need to:


Code:


# Backup old module
mv /platform/lib/modules/bcmemac.o /platform/lib/modules/bcmemac.old
# Copy in custom module
cp bcmemac.o /platform/lib/modules
chmod 644 /platform/lib/modules/bcmemac.o

Also, I think you need to make sure and create the dummy iptables (note Sapper does this for you):


Code:


mv /sbin/iptables /sbin/iptables.bak
echo -ne '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' > /sbin/iptables
chmod 755 /sbin/iptables

Good luck!

p.s. /dev/ttyDSS is a symlink to /dev/ttyS1 - so you need console=0,115200 to see console messages but S1 for serial bash.


----------



## Soapm

Are you saying the kernel is not included in the Sapper disc and we have to find one and include it before Sappering our Tivo?


----------



## MungoJerrie

Soapm said:


> Are you saying the kernel is not included in the Sapper disc and we have to find one and include it before Sappering our Tivo?


No, the TGC01 kernel is the one currently used on the Sapper disc. However, at this time, the 'bcmemac.o' file is not installed as part of the Sapper process. So if you are Sappering now, you'll need to copy over that file until Russ makes it part of the next official Sapper release. I'm fairly confident that the 'bcmemac.o' file will solve MarkF2's problem if done correctly.


----------



## rbautch

MungoJerrie said:


> However, at this time, the 'bcmemac.o' file is not installed as part of the Sapper process.


Actual it is. The bcmemac.o file is included in the driver folders for DT and S3 tivos on the CD, and gets copied to /lib/modules at the same time the backported drivers do. Note that I'm installing it to lib/modules not /platform/lib/modules, which could be the issue. Thanks MungoJerrie!

Also note that the iptables are now taken care of in the author file with


Code:


iptables -F


----------



## rbautch

I just posted version 1.7 beta, which puts bcmemac.o in /platform/lib/modules instead of /lib/modules. It also fixes the console port for DT tivos.


----------



## MungoJerrie

rbautch said:


> Actual it is. The bcmemac.o file is included in the driver folders for DT and S3 tivos on the CD, and gets copied to /lib/modules at the same time the backported drivers do. Note that I'm installing it to lib/modules not /platform/lib/modules, which could be the issue. Thanks MungoJerrie!


Oh OK, I must have overlooked that when I looked at the source. If you look at the backport "host" files (usbcore.o, usb-ohci.o, etc.) they are symlinks in /lib/modules to /platform/lib/modules.


rbautch said:


> Also note that the iptables are now taken care of in the author file with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> iptables -F


I don't think that's enough. When I did that without the "dummy" iptables, I got rolling reboots with these console errors:


Code:


iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do yo
u need to insmod?)
Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

I think you need to create the "dummy" iptables. Those errors disappeared when I did.


----------



## rbautch

MungoJerrie said:


> Oh OK, I must have overlooked that when I looked at the source. If you look at the backport "host" files (usbcore.o, usb-ohci.o, etc.) they are symlinks in /lib/modules to /platform/lib/modules.I don't think that's enough. When I did that without the "dummy" iptables, I got rolling reboots with these console errors:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do yo
> u need to insmod?)
> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
> 
> I think you need to create the "dummy" iptables. Those errors disappeared when I did.


I haven't been updating the source file that I initially posted, but I'll do that now. Since version 1.5 I've been creating dummy iptables AND using the entry in the author file. Initially I just used the dummy iptables.


----------



## rbautch

MungoJerrie said:


> If you look at the backport "host" files (usbcore.o, usb-ohci.o, etc.) they are symlinks in /lib/modules to /platform/lib/modules.


When I copy the backports to /lib/modules, I just overwrite the symlinks. Obviously this didn't work for bcmemac.o, but that's fixed now.


----------



## TealShark

This tool is fantastic, thank you very much! I was quite nervous about upgrading the new 240, but it was a sinch. There's a little tiny learning curve after coming from a series 1, but it's still pretty simple.

I tried upgrading to 8.3 with the Slicer, but that proved to be a disaster after I lost driver support for my Linksys USB11W v2.8. No biggie, 7.2.2 is pretty good for now; it gives me time to read up and properly learn about doing the upgrade.

Thank you once again, you've added 20 years to my life.


----------



## MarkF2

Just tried again with the latest Sapper download as of 6/17/2007 @ 8PM EDT. Still not working for me. Attached is my log.


----------



## MarkF2

Breakthrough - Sort of. I was always running the Sapper saying yes to wireless network (even though I had nothing plugged in). I was getting the errors as seen in the above log. This time I ran the Sapper and said no to wireless network and I made all the way in, to the point where it said there was an error with my drive and it needed to reboot. This is the same error I got on my other drive so it must be the Instantcake issue.

Anyway - I'm in!!! I have the Tivo welcome movie playing now!

Attached is my log.


----------



## MarkF2

very weird, everthing seems to work, except I can not get my Media Access Key from Tivo and it will not process the channel lineups. Also I never went through the guided setup. Everytime I select the guided setup, it just reboots and goes right back into the tivo central.

Yes I have an account in good standing and I don't have these issues with the original (unhacked) drive.


----------



## MarkF2

Also I can not use my Tivo Wireless Network Adapter only my netgear FT120 wired adapter.

Also I am currently running software 7.2.5-01-2-649.


----------



## Omikron

MarkF2 said:


> Also I can not use my Tivo Wireless Network Adapter only my netgear FT120 wired adapter.
> 
> Also I am currently running software 7.2.5-01-2-649.


Well, the old software may be a bit of a wild card here. Try restoring with your InstantCake image, then call in a few times until you get the newest software for your unit, which should be 8.x. Once that's all done, then re-hack it. You should be doing this anyway since you are not going to want to run old software on your unit.

As a side note, the kernels currently used in the SApper are built for 8.x, so that may be part of your issue.


----------



## MarkF2

I'm still at 7.2 - and I let it run overnight, it seems to work now. I got the Media Key and the channel line-up, I'm working on the Wireless Network now. If I can't get it to work, I will start ober and update to 8.x first then Sapper.

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Omikron said:


> As a side note, the kernels currently used in the SApper are built for 8.x, so that may be part of your issue.


There are kernels on the CD built for 7.2 as well. The script asks you if you are running 8.x software so it knows which kernel to apply.


----------



## MungoJerrie

MarkF2 said:


> very weird, everthing seems to work, except I can not get my Media Access Key from Tivo and it will not process the channel lineups. Also I never went through the guided setup. Everytime I select the guided setup, it just reboots and goes right back into the tivo central.





MarkF2 said:


> Also I can not use my Tivo Wireless Network Adapter only my netgear FT120 wired adapter.
> Also I am currently running software 7.2.5-01-2-649.


There are two things at issue here evidenced by these messages from your bootlog:


Code:


insmod: /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o: No such file or directory
scramblerkey: sn=094681007620/014B050E25120500/E is not owner=649000XXXXXXXX0/0E
054B0219120124/E either

The first relative to "ehci-hcd.o" - the backports contain an "ehci-dummy.o" file which needs to be renamed to "ehci-hcd.o" - that's probably why you can't use your wireless adapter. Check your /lib/modules directory and if you have the "dummy" file rename it.

Second, the "scramblerkey" error is indicative of restoring an image from a different system (hardware/motherboard). You will need to do a "Clear & Delete Everything" and reboot to marry your software image to your hardware. That's why the system won't update to the latest software. It will also mess your scrambling/descrambling recording states until you clear that up.


----------



## MarkF2

I am currently starting with a clean Instantcake w/o Sapper and letting the Tivo get fully setup. Once I am up to version 8.x, I will run the Sapper again and see what happens.


----------



## MungoJerrie

MarkF2 said:


> I am currently starting with a clean Instantcake w/o Sapper and letting the Tivo get fully setup. Once I am up to version 8.x, I will run the Sapper again and see what happens.


Just to be clear you still have to do a "Clear & Delete Everything" and reboot after InstantCake.


----------



## TealShark

Ha ha, I keep hosing my network connectivity upgrading to 8.3 with the Slicer. 

I'm just trying to figure out fundamentals as I get used to tinkering with the series 2 boxes, so I don't mind torching the box a few times playing around. 

I have my Linksys WUSB11 working under the default 7.2.2-oth install, I then install the backported drivers (including renaming the dummy file), and test the drivers - they still work. However, when I use the Slicer to upgrade to 8.3 and allow it to copy over the backported drivers, the network card doesn't respond on reboot.

Not asking to have my hand held through this or anything, but is there some stage I'm fundamentally missing in doing this? I think I have the basic concepts down but (and I have a bad habit of this) am probably just forgetting to run or copy something.


----------



## rbautch

TealShark said:


> Ha ha, I keep hosing my network connectivity upgrading to 8.3 with the Slicer.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out fundamentals as I get used to tinkering with the series 2 boxes, so I don't mind torching the box a few times playing around.
> 
> I have my Linksys WUSB11 working under the default 7.2.2-oth install, I then install the backported drivers (including renaming the dummy file), and test the drivers - they still work. However, when I use the Slicer to upgrade to 8.3 and allow it to copy over the backported drivers, the network card doesn't respond on reboot.
> 
> Not asking to have my hand held through this or anything, but is there some stage I'm fundamentally missing in doing this? I think I have the basic concepts down but (and I have a bad habit of this) am probably just forgetting to run or copy something.


The Slicer does well with small version changes, but so much has changed from 7.2 to 8.3 that you'll have to perform an additional step manually. The big thing is that the drivers you're currently using with 7.2 won't work with 8.x software. Here are some options:

1. After you slice up to 8.3, pull the drive and run the SApper on it. 
2. After you run the Slicer but before rebooting, install 8.x backported drivers in the new root filesystem partition. Then reboot.


----------



## TealShark

rbautch said:


> The Slicer does well with small version changes, but so much has changed from 7.2 to 8.3 that it can't account for them. The big this is that the drivers you're currently using with 7.2 won't work with 8.x software. Here are some options:
> 
> 1. After you slice up to 8.3, pull the drive and run the SApper on it.
> 2. After you run the Slicer but before rebooting, install 8.x backported drivers in the new root filesystem partition. Then reboot.


Number 2 worked flawlessly, which I was actually about to do when I thought I should check just to make sure someone didn't reply saying not to try it. There's something about a hard drive dangling out of a computer case that encourages me to double-check. 

Thanks for the help; this is all so much fun for someone who loves to tinker.


----------



## MarkF2

Yup did that. Looks like my 8.3 upgrade is scheduled for tonight, so I won't be trying the Sapper until tomorrow night.



MungoJerrie said:


> Just to be clear you still have to do a "Clear & Delete Everything" and reboot after InstantCake.


----------



## MarkF2

OK got my update to 8.3 and ran the Sapper, seems to be working just fine. Some interesting errors in the log which I attached. I ran with the wireless in the Sapper install (from the CD) but my wireless still isn't working. I'm going to play with some of the other suggestions in this thread to see if I can get wireless back.

Attached is the log


----------



## MarkF2

"The first relative to "ehci-hcd.o" - the backports contain an "ehci-dummy.o" file which needs to be renamed to "ehci-hcd.o" - that's probably why you can't use your wireless adapter. Check your /lib/modules directory and if you have the "dummy" file rename it."

This was copied from an earlier post, I looked in the lib/modules directory and there were no ehci* files at all. There was a backups-orig folder that did have the ehci-hdc.o. Do I need to move this file?


----------



## MarkF2

New question. I now have a Sappered SA DT649 Tivo and a Zippered DTIVO (no longer have sat service only cable). I was hoping that I'd be able to get my SApper and my Zippered units to exchange files, but it doesn't seem to be working. Both directions (SA to D or D to SA) tell me that I need MRV setup with Tivo.

Is there a way around this?


----------



## MungoJerrie

MarkF2 said:


> New question. I now have a Sappered SA DT649 Tivo and a Zippered DTIVO (no longer have sat service only cable). I was hoping that I'd be able to get my SApper and my Zippered units to exchange files, but it doesn't seem to be working. Both directions (SA to D or D to SA) tell me that I need MRV setup with Tivo.
> 
> Is there a way around this?


First, the subbed unit must be named at tivo.com and setup for transfers. Then, if one unit is superpatched, both units must be superpatched. And you'll need to run set_mrv_name on the DTivo. But if the DTivo is an hr10-250, no MRV possible (AFAIK).


----------



## MarkF2

Yup the new SA DT was setup for transfers at Tivo.com.

Isn't superpatch part of the Zipper and Sapper, or is this something extra that has to be run?

I did name the DTivo with set_mrv_name and both units see each other, but when I enter the other unit's folder I get the sharing error, basically saying that I need to setup the DTivo on Tivo.com for file transfers (which is not possible).



MungoJerrie said:


> First, the subbed unit must be named at tivo.com and setup for transfers. Then, if one unit is superpatched, both units must be superpatched. And you'll need to run set_mrv_name on the DTivo. But if the DTivo is an hr10-250, no MRV possible (AFAIK).


----------



## JWThiers

I haven't been following the development of this too closely (I don't have an SA) so I could be wrong. Just a quick look at the SApper install instructions and it doesn't have you get superpatch from the other site like zipper does. So my guess would be that your SA needs to have superpatch applied to MRV with a zippered DTivo.


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> Isn't superpatch part of the Zipper and Sapper, or is this something extra that has to be run?


 No, it's only installed with the Zipper. With every new software release, superpatch changes. However, if you stick it on your SApper CD, it will get installed. With 8.x software, transfers between a Dtivo and standalone tivo are not possible anymore because of the DRM objects in the new software. The only way I was able to do it was with mfs_ftp, and a DRM patch that can be found on DDB.


MarkF2 said:


> I did name the DTivo with set_mrv_name and both units see each other, but when I enter the other unit's folder I get the sharing error, basically saying that I need to setup the DTivo on Tivo.com for file transfers (which is not possible).


Why is it not possible?


----------



## MungoJerrie

rbautch said:


> With 8.x software, transfers between a Dtivo and standalone tivo are not possible anymore because of the DRM objects in the new software. The only way I was able to do it was with mfs_ftp, and a DRM patch that can be found on DDB.


Wow, I didn't know that. The DRM stuff is a pain, it just bit me with trying to create recordings on my DT with tivowebplus. It blanked out my "To Do" list and even stuff I set up through the Tivo UI wouldn't record. I had to do a "Clear Program Info and To Do List" to get it back. I thought there was a patch for TWP (which I actually thought I had completed) but I'll have to research it a bit more. Or maybe it's not possible anymore with TWP and DRM, what a PITA!!!


----------



## MarkF2

rbautch said:


> Why is it not possible?


When I type in the DTivo service number into the Tivo.com site I am told to register with DirectTV that they do not handle these units. There is no way to get a Media Access key from Tivo for the DTivo unit so there is no way to share files that way.

OK this kinda sucks for me. The only reason I got a SA DT and did the PROM Mod was so that I can share the "new" files from my activated SA DT and play them in a different room on my non-active hacked DTivo.

What if I go back to 7.2 and don't allow the update to 8.3? Will I then be able to share the files between the 2 units (if I add superpatch to the SAPPER CD)?


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> What if I go back to 7.2 and don't allow the update to 8.3? Will I then be able to share the files between the 2 units (if I add superpatch to the SAPPER CD)?


It will work, but eventually Tivo will stop sending you guide data if you don't update to the latest software version. Another option is to pick up a second DTivo for $50, and put it in the same location as your standalone for viewing shows from the other Dtivo.


----------



## rbautch

MungoJerrie said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. The DRM stuff is a pain, it just bit me with trying to create recordings on my DT with tivowebplus. It blanked out my "To Do" list and even stuff I set up through the Tivo UI wouldn't record. I had to do a "Clear Program Info and To Do List" to get it back. I thought there was a patch for TWP (which I actually thought I had completed) but I'll have to research it a bit more. Or maybe it's not possible anymore with TWP and DRM, what a PITA!!!


PITA, yes!! Fyi, if you ever get the blank now playing list because of DRM shows, you can use my deleteshows.tcl script to remove the offending show(s). This will bring back the now playing list without doing a Clear Program Info.


----------



## Da Goon

MRV between dtivo's and standalone's running 8.x works fine for me. Transfers to and from a phillips dsr7000, a toshiba sd-h400 and tcd240040 work fine in all directions. They're all superpatched of course. I've only had issues with the DRM objects when using TWP as mentioned above or while trying to use tivoserver or mfs_ftp for inserts.


----------



## rbautch

Da Goon said:


> MRV between dtivo's and standalone's running 8.x works fine for me. Transfers to and from a phillips dsr7000, a toshiba sd-h400 and tcd240040 work fine in all directions. They're all superpatched of course. I've only had issues with the DRM objects when using TWP as mentioned above or while trying to use tivoserver or mfs_ftp for inserts.


If it works for you, I must be wrong. I couldn't get it working betweeen my superpatched Dtivo, and the prom-modded 540 I borrowed. Shows previously MRV'd to the 540 (while it was still at 7.2) no longer worked - the serial output showed that a missing DRM object was indeed the culprit, and new MRV shows would not transfer at all. My problem with new transfers could have been some other issue, so my apologies for misleading anyone.


----------



## Da Goon

What sw are you running on the dtivo? I'm running 6.2a, never tried it with 6.2. Sounds interesting. Might have to borrow my friends 5400 (that I gave him anyways) and see if it has the same troubles. (something new to troubleshoot is always fun.)


----------



## MarkF2

rbautch said:


> It will work, but eventually Tivo will stop sending you guide data if you don't update to the latest software version. Another option is to pick up a second DTivo for $50, and put it in the same location as your standalone for viewing shows from the other Dtivo.


That would be going backwards. The DTivos are empty, new recordings would be on the SA DT and I want to watch those on the DTivo in a different room.


----------



## MarkF2

Da Goon said:


> MRV between dtivo's and standalone's running 8.x works fine for me. Transfers to and from a phillips dsr7000, a toshiba sd-h400 and tcd240040 work fine in all directions. They're all superpatched of course. I've only had issues with the DRM objects when using TWP as mentioned above or while trying to use tivoserver or mfs_ftp for inserts.


Could the 240 (not Prom modded) behave differently from the DT649 (Prom Modded)?

So is the advise to run superpatch on the DT649 and see what happens?


----------



## rbautch

Da Goon said:


> What sw are you running on the dtivo? I'm running 6.2a, never tried it with 6.2. Sounds interesting. Might have to borrow my friends 5400 (that I gave him anyways) and see if it has the same troubles. (something new to troubleshoot is always fun.)


Running 6.2a.


----------



## MungoJerrie

rbautch said:


> Fyi, if you ever get the blank now playing list because of DRM shows, you can use my deleteshows.tcl script to remove the offending show(s). This will bring back the now playing list without doing a Clear Program Info.


Thanks I'll put that in my toolkit.


Da Goon said:


> I've only had issues with the DRM objects when using TWP as mentioned above or while trying to use tivoserver or mfs_ftp for inserts.


I've experienced the reboot issue with tivoserver forcing me to go to pyTivo which is pretty good but not as fast. Also, there definitely is a patch for mfs_ftp inserts at DDB. I've used it regularly. Look for a post from mrpenguin, it's one of those "p2.tcl" files although there are a lot of those. If you can't find it, PM me I've got the link saved here somewhere.


MarkF2 said:


> So is the advise to run superpatch on the DT649 and see what happens?


Yes, superpatch the 649 that will probably do it for you.


----------



## ogre73

I'm having the absolute worst time with trying to get either a bash or get my wireless adapter to work. I ran SApper on my drive, using the good image that was already on it. Everything seemed fine, it restarted when it was supposed to, just before the first boot finished. I was able to view saved recordings, able to view live tv, pause, etc. But I couldn't get my Belkin wireless adapter to work. I tried re-running the SApper, no luck. I am trying to get a bash prompt now, to see if I can somehow get a printout of the system, etc., but I can't even get the bash. I have tried Hyperterminal and Teraterm, with multiple settings, and I can't seem to get it to give me anything.
I have spent the last four days just searching and trying for hours and hours, and I can't even find a step by step to help me get back to my original image, no hack. I am able to follow instructions, but I'll be damned if I can understand Linux. I'm at a point now where I am so frustrated that I just want to go back to the original image and maybe try to start fresh. Is there anyone who could help me out here? PM me if you want, we can do this that way, but I need some help!
Thanks.
Jim


----------



## rbautch

MungoJerrie said:


> Look for a post from mrpenguin, it's one of those "p2.tcl" files although there are a lot of those.


If you're already using a p2.tcl patch, you can just name it p3.tcl and will still work.


----------



## MungoJerrie

ogre73 said:


> I am trying to get a bash prompt now, to see if I can somehow get a printout of the system, etc., but I can't even get the bash. I have tried Hyperterminal and Teraterm, with multiple settings, and I can't seem to get it to give me anything.


Well let's see if we can first get you to see the boot messages via the console. Little more info, you've got a DT? What serial cable are you using? If you're using the one that came with your tivo you're going to need a null modem adapter and a gender changer. If you can get the boot messages, you're only a baby step away from serial bash.


----------



## MarkF2

I tired to the superpatch1.2 got the following messages:

basement-TiVo# cd /var/hack/
basement-TiVo# ./superpatch-67all-Nutkase-1.2.tcl
bash: ./superpatch-67all-Nutkase-1.2.tcl: No such file or directory
basement-TiVo# chmod 755 superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl
basement-TiVo# chmod 755 set_mrv_name_67.tcl
basement-TiVo# ./superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl

superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl
(C) 05/08/2005 by NutKase, et al - COMMERCIAL USE PROHIBITED

Credit goes to CapablePerson66, rc3105, and others who wish to
remain anonymous. We thank ESPECIALLY alldeadhomiez for his time and knowledge.

All errors are the fault of Anonymous  .

Your TiVo Software version is 8.3-01-2-649
Please write down your TiVo Software version.

Error: Version 8.3-01-2-649 is not supported.
basement-TiVo#

Anymore ideas?


----------



## MungoJerrie

MarkF2 said:


> I tired to the superpatch1.2 got the following messages:
> Error: Version 8.3-01-2-649 is not supported.
> basement-TiVo#
> 
> Anymore ideas?


You need to patch the base file with the latest release. See this thread at ddb "showpost.php?p=281554&postcount=682"


----------



## Soapm

MungoJerrie said:


> You need to patch the base file with the latest release. See this thread at ddb "showpost.php?p=281554&postcount=682"


Can superpatch and udating the base file be added to the Sapper script or instructions?


----------



## ogre73

MungoJerrie said:


> Well let's see if we can first get you to see the boot messages via the console. Little more info, you've got a DT? What serial cable are you using? If you're using the one that came with your tivo you're going to need a null modem adapter and a gender changer. If you can get the boot messages, you're only a baby step away from serial bash.


MungoJerrie, thank you for being willing to do this, as I am thinking it may help someone else in the future.
Via the console, you mean in the program like HT or TT?
I have a 240 SA Single tuner. I upgraded and kept the original 40G drive in and added a 200G drive via Hinsdale instructions. All went fine with that, and my Belkin adapter worked fine after the upgrade. It was after the SApper hack that it started to reboot when the adapter was connected.
I have the $5 CD, but not Instantcake.
I am using the cable that came with the tivo. If I need to mod it, I can do that. I have two, and I do electronics for a living; just not software.
I need to hook up with a null modem cable? This I could not find mention of in hours of searching. Please specify, do I need a null modem cable, or is there a different type of adapter that I need? I will be able to hook everything up and go through it all this afternoon/evening.


----------



## Da Goon

First you'll need to get serial bash. Here's how to make a cable : http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/35.html
Here's how to use a cable: http://www.geocities.com/mlm19811999/tivo_serial_bash.html
If you can find older drivers on your old system partition from 7.2.2 or 7.3, etc, then you can use them. The easiest way to use wireless with 8.x software is to use the stock tivo usb modules and to *monte* to a 8.x kernel that's had it's initrd removed. Google search for a bit and you'll find some useful information at a place that can't be linked to. I believe that rbautch said he was requesting permission to use *replace_initrd* with the sapper to remove the initrd from your stock kernel for wireless support. Meantime, you may have to monte manually.


----------



## JWThiers

Soapm said:


> Can superpatch and udating the base file be added to the Sapper script or instructions?


I won't speak for Russ but I can understand why he doesn't. As you found out the version of superpatch to use depends on what version of the tivo OS you have and this is only require in the special case of wanting to MRV between DTivos and SA Tivos. Which in this forum probably considered an advanced topic. I wouldn't want to have to support (no offense is intended here) every newbie tivo hacker that wants to use superpatch (its a moving target as opposed to Dtivos OS which is a static one). The assumption is that if you want to MRV between SA's and DTivos (relatively small number) They will ask. Maybe a wiki is needed for SApper for this type of thing.


----------



## rbautch

Da Goon said:


> First you'll need to get serial bash. Here's how to make a cable : http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/35.html
> Here's how to use a cable: http://www.geocities.com/mlm19811999/tivo_serial_bash.htmlI believe that rbautch said he was requesting permission to use *replace_initrd* with the sapper to remove the initrd from your stock kernel for wireless support. Meantime, you may have to monte manually.


My request was denied. Note that you'd only have to monte to an 8.x kernel if you're using a 140 or 240 tivo, and if you absolutely need wireless. For other prom-modded tivos, like the 540, DT, or S3, an 8.x kernel is installed by the SApper by default. IMO, a cheaper, better, faster, and simpler solution is to use a wireless bridge instead of a wireless adapter. Of course, my bridge cost $10 AR.


----------



## Da Goon

rbautch said:


> IMO, a cheaper, better, faster, and simpler solution is to use a wireless bridge instead of a wireless adapter. Of course, my bridge cost $10 AR.


+ 1


----------



## MungoJerrie

ogre73 said:


> Via the console, you mean in the program like HT or TT?


Yes, I prefer TerraTermPro for console stuff; never did like HyperTerminal but it will work.


ogre73 said:


> I am using the cable that came with the tivo. If I need to mod it, I can do that. I have two, and I do electronics for a living; just not software.
> I need to hook up with a null modem cable? This I could not find mention of in hours of searching. Please specify, do I need a null modem cable, or is there a different type of adapter that I need? I will be able to hook everything up and go through it all this afternoon/evening.


Yes, you need a null modem pinout. Da Goon pointed the way for you but before you start hacking up cables, if you mozy on to RatShack and buy a null modem adapter and gender changer, that will work with the tivo cable for probably <$10. You could also use something like an old serial mouse that you solder an 1/8" stereo jack to.


----------



## ogre73

Da Goon said:


> First you'll need to get serial bash.


Got it. I am going to attach the notepad file of it to this post.


MungoJerrie said:


> but before you start hacking up cables,


Not to worry about that; I do electronics for a living. Just not software.  


Da Goon said:


> If you can find older drivers on your old system partition from 7.2.2 or 7.3, etc, then you can use them.


OK, how would I look for these? I'm afraid that I'm not familiar at ALL with Linux.  


Da Goon said:


> The easiest way to use wireless with 8.x software is to use the stock tivo usb modules and to *monte* to a 8.x kernel that's had it's initrd removed. Google search for a bit and you'll find some useful information at a place that can't be linked to. I believe that rbautch said he was requesting permission to use *replace_initrd* with the sapper to remove the initrd from your stock kernel for wireless support. Meantime, you may have to monte manually.


Is monte absolutely the way to go, or is there another way? I have pretty much all night to get this working, and now that I have serial bash, I'm not afraid to try some things.


rbautch said:


> IMO, a cheaper, better, faster, and simpler solution is to use a wireless bridge instead of a wireless adapter. Of course, my bridge cost $10 AR.


I understand, but I am currently on a VERY low budget with this (wifey is already upset about the time I have spent so far), and I already have the Belkin that was working properly. If possible, I would love to get that working.
Should I look at doing something with Jamie's backport drivers?


----------



## Soapm

JWThiers said:


> I wouldn't want to have to support (no offense is intended here) every newbie tivo hacker that wants to use superpatch (its a moving target as opposed to Dtivos OS which is a static one).


None taken and we really appreciate the time and effort each of you give us. Hopefully one day I can answer a question and save you a post 



> The assumption is that if you want to MRV between SA's and DTivos (relatively small number) They will ask.


So supperpatch is only needed to MRV between a SA and DTIVO? I never caught that part. I guess I wouldn't need it since I plan to MRV to my XBOX.



> Maybe a wiki is needed for SApper for this type of thing.


Great idea...


----------



## Da Goon

Soapm said:


> So supperpatch is only needed to MRV between a SA and DTIVO? I never caught that part. I guess I wouldn't need it since I plan to MRV to my XBOX.


Superpatch is good for many a thing. Mainly, it disables encryption. You'll probably need this to MRV with your XBOX. It also enables MRV, HMO, and HME on dtivo's since they don't come with it normally. For a standalone, it removes a few of the restrictions of MRV. Normally your tivos can't MRV with tivo's on another subnet, but a superpatched tivo can. etc, etc..


----------



## ogre73

Last night I ran the SApper tweak.sh from the bash prompt, and now when I boot with the wirless adapter plugged in, it says message 88, it recognizes that there is an adapter there, but when I go to set up the networking, it doesn't recognize the adapter.
I feel like I'm very close, and I read some stuff last night here and at ddb, but it seems like almost everything is to do with Dtivos and SA are not as well supported. Also, since I am (I think) running the newer modified 8.x kernel, I don't think that most of the stuff I read applies to me. Am I on fairly new ground, here, or am I just failing to understand something obvious that should be the next step?


----------



## MarkF2

OK - Thanks to Da Goon and Russ I am now operational, I can transfer files from my subbed SA DT to my unsubbed DTivo both ways. One last trick was that I had to run ser_mrv_name on my DTivo again, and reboot both units.

Now I need to get wireless back on my 8.3 SA DT. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Soapm

MarkF2 said:


> OK - Thanks to Da Goon and Russ I am now operational, I can transfer files from my subbed SA DT to my unsubbed DTivo both ways. One last trick was that I had to run ser_mrv_name on my DTivo again, and reboot both units.
> 
> Now I need to get wireless back on my 8.3 SA DT. Can someone point me in the right direction?


So you saying Sapper is working right out of the box (except for wireless)?


----------



## ogre73

Soapm,
I am a novice and a limited user (I haven't tried most of the enhancement script upgrades yet), but SApper worked "right out of the box" for my 240, except for wireless. I am having trouble getting my Belkin 5050 wireless USB adapter to work, but everything else I have done seems fine.


----------



## MarkF2

Soapm said:


> So you saying Sapper is working right out of the box (except for wireless)?


Yes, Sapper out of the box worked for a SA DT649 (except for wireless). I wanted to be able to connect to my DirecTv Tivo as well and exchange files back and forth (MRV), this was a bit more involved and now that is working too.


----------



## rafaelmac

Hey there folks! I've got a new but slightly similar problem to what I've read about here so far.

I d/led instantcake for my sony svr-3000 SA. Got the LBA48 thing too. And the Sapper. Followed instructions. Booted from CD (cd:secondary master, tivodrive:secondary slave).

I get to the prompt that says: "ptvUPGRADE /#" I type "mount /dev/hdc /cdrom"

cd mounts - read-only.

I type "cdrom/sapper" (and, incidentally, I've typed every syntactical version of that I can think of, with no success).

Result: "No such file or directory."

Can anyone help?

Also, at this point (even without running SApper), could I just take the Tivo drive and drop it into my unit and be back to stock Tivo -- albeit with a much larger drive?

Thanks,
Duke


----------



## MarkF2

I think secondary master is HDB not HDC. Try changing to "mount /dev/hdb /cdrom" and report back on your error (if there is one). Also in this case your target Tivo drive would be HDD..



rafaelmac said:


> Hey there folks! I've got a new but slightly similar problem to what I've read about here so far.
> 
> I d/led instantcake for my sony svr-3000 SA. Got the LBA48 thing too. And the Sapper. Followed instructions. Booted from CD (cd:secondary master, tivodrive:secondary slave).
> 
> I get to the prompt that says: "ptvUPGRADE /#" I type "mount /dev/hdc /cdrom"
> 
> cd mounts - read-only.
> 
> I type "cdrom/sapper" (and, incidentally, I've typed every syntactical version of that I can think of, with no success).
> 
> Result: "No such file or directory."
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Also, at this point (even without running SApper), could I just take the Tivo drive and drop it into my unit and be back to stock Tivo -- albeit with a much larger drive?
> 
> Thanks,
> Duke


----------



## MarkF2

Whoops I re-read your post you had it correct, try moving your CD-rom on to a primary channel and then try it with the appropriate letter mount.



MarkF2 said:


> I think secondary master is HDB not HDC. Try changing to "mount /dev/hdb /cdrom" and report back on your error (if there is one). Also in this case your target Tivo drive would be HDD..


----------



## MungoJerrie

rafaelmac said:


> Booted from CD (cd:secondary master, tivodrive:secondary slave).
> 
> I get to the prompt that says: "ptvUPGRADE /#" I type "mount /dev/hdc /cdrom"
> 
> cd mounts - read-only.
> 
> I type "cdrom/sapper" (and, incidentally, I've typed every syntactical version of that I can think of, with no success).
> 
> Result: "No such file or directory."
> 
> Can anyone help?


Did you try?


Code:


/cdrom/sapper

or


Code:


cd /cdrom
sapper


----------



## rafaelmac

MungoJerrie said:


> Did you try?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /cdrom/sapper
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /cdrom
> sapper


Yes, I did try those things. And any other permutation I could think of. Tried "DIR" to see what files/directories are there. No sapper. Changed directories numerous times and can find no sapper file. Though it does exist on the cd, because I can see it in windows explorer.

Tried typing "SH" before the commands. Tried appending ".sh" to commands.

Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree, however. From what I gather here, in the best case I'll end up with a hacked SA Tivo, that will lose "hacked" functionality in a certain amount of time. I'm not sure I care enough to continually manually update the hacks (in any of the various methods) in order to keep them.

Frankly, I would be satisfied to have my old Tivo back and simply an upgraded 320G hard drive.

Is this possible?

Thanks for suggestions.

Duke


----------



## Spectrum44

The listed in the current SApper instructions is Babkak Javadi. After I paid the 60.00 for the Prom change and sent the guy the UPS tracking number for my TiVo, I didn't hear from anymore. I redirected delivery of my TiVo Back to me. Do you know anything about this guy???

Cliffton


----------



## Soapm

How did you burn the Sapper disc? Sounds like you used a format not readible on Linux. Try burning a new disc at a lower burn speed.


----------



## rafaelmac

All due respect but that doesn't seem likely, as the computer did boot into linux, from that same cd. I've burned several, incidentally, with the same results.

Thanks, though.

Again, can anyone direct me how I can simply get going again with a plain vanilla Tivo upgrade? In other words, without going through the SApper thing. I've got the instantcake image and lba48.

Duke


----------



## MarkF2

Follow the instructions in the Instantcake text file from the DVRupgrade website. I found that it was just easier to have 2 instantcake CDs b/c the instruction require it to load from a slave CD drive and I was setup to boot from a master CD drive.



rafaelmac said:


> All due respect but that doesn't seem likely, as the computer did boot into linux, from that same cd. I've burned several, incidentally, with the same results.
> 
> Thanks, though.
> 
> Again, can anyone direct me how I can simply get going again with a plain vanilla Tivo upgrade? In other words, without going through the SApper thing. I've got the instantcake image and lba48.
> 
> Duke


----------



## Omikron

Spectrum44 said:


> The listed in the current SApper instructions is Babkak Javadi. After I paid the 60.00 for the Prom change and sent the guy the UPS tracking number for my TiVo, I didn't hear from anymore. I redirected delivery of my TiVo Back to me. Do you know anything about this guy???
> 
> Cliffton


Cliffton,

I've already sent you a reply to your PM on the "other" forum, and replied to your last threatening email, but since you've found it appropriate to air out your paranoia on this open forum, I'm replying to you here, to remind you to check your email and/or PM's.

If anyone is actually curious about any feedback I may have, they are free to check DDB, but I kindly ask that any any such discussion be kept off TCF as this is not sales support forum.


----------



## MarkF2

I'm one to vouch for Omikron/Babak. Quick service and he went above and beyond trying to help me trouble shoot some issues.



Omikron said:


> Cliffton,
> 
> I've already sent you a reply to your PM on the "other" forum, and replied to your last threatening email, but since you've found it appropriate to air out your paranoia on this open forum, I'm replying to you here, to remind you to check your email and/or PM's.
> 
> If anyone is actually curious about any feedback I may have, they are free to check DDB, but I kindly ask that any any such discussion be kept off TCF as this is not sales support forum.


----------



## rbautch

Omikron said:


> Cliffton,
> 
> I've already sent you a reply to your PM on the "other" forum, and replied to your last threatening email, but since you've found it appropriate to air out your paranoia on this open forum, I'm replying to you here, to remind you to check your email and/or PM's.
> 
> If anyone is actually curious about any feedback I may have, they are free to check DDB, but I kindly ask that any any such discussion be kept off TCF as this is not sales support forum.


I can also vouch for Omikron. I have found him to be extremely honest, professional, and enthusiastic about his prom-mod service. I've spoken to him on the phone, and corresponded with him on several occasions. He provides this service only because he genuinely enjoys the work, and I know for a fact that he's not making a whole lot of money on the deal. Previous prom-modders have come and gone quickly because it is a thankless job that won't make you rich. Cliffton, I hope you can work out whatever misunderstanding you have with Omikron.


----------



## manuelpl

I tried, the new version 1.9 beta. Prior to this version I used it , and did not work at all with Wireless option. In fact when the wireless adapter was connected, the tivo would reboot itself into a loop. 

This time around issues where addressed with wireless, by using an older 7.X version wireless driver. 

However things are not right. Wireless driver, I believe reverts back to 8.x which makes the wireless not work again, this time there is not rebooting loop.

Maybe I'm doing something incorrectly ? 
Anyone else experiencing this problem ?

My setup Tivo Stand Alone Series 2 24008A, using an Original Tivo wireless usb adapter.


----------



## rbautch

manuelpl said:


> I tried, the new version 1.9 beta. Prior to this version I used it , and did not work at all with Wireless option. In fact when the wireless adapter was connected, the tivo would reboot itself into a loop.
> 
> This time around issues where addressed with wireless, by using an older 7.X version wireless driver.
> 
> However things are not right. Wireless driver, I believe reverts back to 8.x which makes the wireless not work again, this time there is not rebooting loop.
> 
> Maybe I'm doing something incorrectly ?
> Anyone else experiencing this problem ?
> 
> My setup Tivo Stand Alone Series 2 24008A, using an Original Tivo wireless usb adapter.


How did you determine it reverted back to 8.x drivers? Did it ever connect?


----------



## manuelpl

Yes it connected, after running sapper, I was able to telnet into it. After rebooting a third time it doesnt recognize my wireless card. Im not sure if it contacted tivo to get updates ?
Im assuming that the older driver got reverted to the new one ? Maybe its something else.

I think maybe if I restore my image , run sapper , and not reboot it will recognize my wireless card.

Manny

Now that I think of it , maybe when I ran the enhancement scripts ( Third reboot ) it caused to fail , I will try it with our the enhancement scripts lets see what happends.


----------



## rbautch

manuelpl said:


> Yes it connected, after running sapper, I was able to telnet into it. After rebooting a third time it doesnt recognize my wireless card. Im not sure if it contacted tivo to get updates ?
> Im assuming that the older driver got reverted to the new one ? Maybe its something else.
> 
> I think maybe if I restore my image , run sapper , and not reboot it will recognize my wireless card.
> 
> Manny
> 
> Now that I think of it , maybe when I ran the enhancement scripts ( Third reboot ) it caused to fail , I will try it with our the enhancement scripts lets see what happends.


If you answer "yes" to installing the backported drivers during the enhancement script, that would indeed break your connection.


----------



## manuelpl

So I figured out why my wireless card was not working.

When I ran the Setup with Sapper @ work , It asked me for the SSID , in this case Wifi_G.

Everything worked well , until I got home, and this is where the problem starts.

I have my own Wireless at home with the same SSID Wifi_G.

Even though both my Wireless points ( I use Apple Airport Extremes ) are identically named Wifi_G , my modified tivo it looks for the original Wireless point , that the sapper script connected to first probably a mac address thing.

To further prove my hypothesis , I brought the tivo back to work , and it connected right away.

To make things more strange , I also brought my Wireless point from home to test.

After booting the Tivo with the Original Wireless point, and acknowledged the wireless card working, I switched original Wireless point, with the one from home, without turning off my tivo. At this point Tivo recognized the wireless point from home.

I then proceeded to reboot the tivo, leaving the Wireless point from home on , to see what happends, well it connected without a problem.

Strange 

Now I am going to try the enhance scripts, which im sure wasnot causing me the problem to begin with.


Thank you 

rbautch


----------



## manuelpl

It did not work , I think when you detect the wireless point for the first time , you need to use the same wireless point , and not change it.

This time Im just using one wireless point, lets see what happends.

Manny


----------



## manuelpl

Im up and running now.

thanks


----------



## jblake

WOW! I was still under the impression that you couldn't hack series 2s. This is awesome!

In the instructions it says use a USB adapter, but if I'm hacking a DT, can I just use the on board ethernet?


----------



## MungoJerrie

jblake said:


> WOW! I was still under the impression that you couldn't hack series 2s. This is awesome!
> 
> In the instructions it says use a USB adapter, but if I'm hacking a DT, can I just use the on board ethernet?


Yes, you can use on-board ethernet, but just be aware that to hack a Dual Tuner (TCD649 series) you need a PROM modification which involves desoldering an EEPROM on your tivo motherboard and replacing it with a hacked one. If you have the skills/tools you could DIY - or there are those who will do this for a fee - found at the "other" forum deal database dot com.


----------



## jblake

oh  well, it was worth hoping for it. maybe the page should be updated to show that.


----------



## classicsat

jblake said:


> WOW! I was still under the impression that you couldn't hack series 2s. This is awesome!


You could almost always hack a Series 2 standalone. It is just that nobody made a script for it, till now. And since 7.x came out, the primary reason for hacking Series 2 Standalones has been supplanted by TiVoToGo.

And the Sapper doesn't change the fact that 5xx/6xx still need the PROM mod.


----------



## rbautch

jblake said:


> oh  well, it was worth hoping for it. maybe the page should be updated to show that.


It does. See Note 2.


----------



## Soapm

Anyone hear from Omikron? I sent him a PM but haven't received a response.


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> Anyone hear from Omikron? I sent him a PM but haven't received a response.


Try sending him an email at [email protected].


----------



## Omikron

Soapm said:


> Anyone hear from Omikron? I sent him a PM but haven't received a response.


I've been away from the net for a few days since the old PC crashed and a new one had to be built in its place. I've sent you an email reply to your question.

That said, I will be unavailable via email or PM between July 31st and August 8th since I will be at DEFCON 15 in Las Vegas.


----------



## Soapm

RBautch...

Will it hurt anything if I put the ccxstream file in the Sapper image before I hack my Tivo? Would it be better to move it to the Tivo via the bash prompt or web interface after the Tivo is hacked?


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> No, it's only installed with the Zipper. With every new software release, superpatch changes. *However, if you stick it on your SApper CD, it will get installed*. With 8.x software, transfers between a Dtivo and standalone tivo are not possible anymore because of the DRM objects in the new software. The only way I was able to do it was with mfs_ftp, and a DRM patch that can be found on DDB.
> Why is it not possible?


Where do I stick Superpatch on the SApper CD so it get's installed with Sapper? Do I have to make any other changes other than putting te files on the CD? By installed do you mean files will be on the Tivo but I still have to manually execuste the commands? What is the command to make it work? I mean do I just type these in just like this and hit enter?

Code:
patch -o superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.12.tcl < superpatch-1.2to1.12.diff.txt
chmod 755 superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.12.tcl
./superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.12.tcl

EDIT: My Tivo is connected to my LAN via ethernet. It will remain this way because it's 2 feet from my router. Do I will need a serial null cable to telnet in or can I get in the Tivo via ethernet?


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> Where do I stick Superpatch on the SApper CD so it get's installed with Sapper? Do I have to make any other changes other than putting te files on the CD? By installed do you mean files will be on the Tivo but I still have to manually execuste the commands? What is the command to make it work? I mean do I just type these in just like this and hit enter?
> 
> Code:
> patch -o superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.12.tcl < superpatch-1.2to1.12.diff.txt
> chmod 755 superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.12.tcl
> ./superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.12.tcl
> 
> EDIT: My Tivo is connected to my LAN via ethernet. It will remain this way because it's 2 feet from my router. Do I will need a serial null cable to telnet in or can I get in the Tivo via ethernet?


Put superpatch in the root of the CD. If you stick it in the /zipper_tools folder on your PC, the isomaker will copy it over into the iso. The Zipper with then copy it to your tivo drive, and it will get run automatically when you run the enhancement script. If you want to transfer any more files to your tivo, I suggest using FTP after the tivo is up and running.


----------



## Soapm

I hit my first road block;

I kept hitting enter on the CD until I got to a prompt that says; PTVupgrade /#

At that prompt according to step 3c i typed mount /dev/hdd /cdrom

I get mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read only.

According to step d I then type /cdrom/sapper

To this I get sh: /cdrom/sapper: No such file or directory

What am I doing wrong or where do I go from here?


----------



## Soapm

Never mind, I have it figured out. The first disc I made didn't have nearly all the directories. I downloaded the SApper again and made a fresh disc and I made it to a sucessful finish.


----------



## ciper

do an "ls -l /cdrom" and see if its listed


----------



## Soapm

Well, I am in and hacked but I would like to suggest one addition to the instructions.

F. If you copied a software image to your SApper CD, the script will detect it and prompt you to install it. *(this will overwrite your existing drive)*

i didn't completely understand this means it would over write the image on my drive. I am now running instantcake 7.xxx and lost all my recordings and settings. It is connecting and I believe downloading the 8.xxx OS but it kind of sucks to loose all my recordings and season passes. I think the above should be a footnote in the instructions. Other than that it all went as expected.

Thanks a bunch RBautch! You are the man!


----------



## Soapm

This kind of sucks setting everything from scratch knowing I will soon get a new OS version pushed to me. This is a major update that will require me to hack the drive again. I think I will use MFS lite to restore the image from my original drive then run sapper again. This time I won't over write the image. Wish me luck. I think this should work.


----------



## Soapm

Well, I am right back at square 1. What a day and boy am I frustrated.

I found this page http://www.dvrpedia.com/Zipper_-_SApper_-_Enhancement_Script and down in the section titled "Add new Hack, and keep it out of the /var directory" it said I could at bash type sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh to create symlinks and all would be well.

Was this wrong to do?

After doing this I could no longer get my bash prompt or FTP to the Tivo. I figured I could run SApper again to fix this. Well, again I made the mistake and over wrote my drive with Instacake. SUCKS! </pounds head>

I am putting my original image back on the drvie not and will start over from scratch. Sure wish I could get a little help...


----------



## Soapm

Does anyone know if SApper sets the serial port that feeds the cable box?

I was using the serial cable since I got the Tivo. After running SApper, the serial to my cable box stopped working. I didn't think nothing of it at first, I just threw on the IR cable and kept on hacking.

I am looking at it now so I switched the cable box with the box from upstairs. Same problem, serial doesn't work. 

I then put my original drive back in the Tivo and the serial works.

Put the hacked drive back in the Tivo and the serial stops working?

I am thinking it may be something like the other serial connection to the bash prompt where it was setting the tty1 or what ever wrong. Does it set this serial port also? How so I find that setting to try and adjust it?


----------



## Da Goon

Disable bash in test.conf or rc.sysinit.author, whichever starts it.


----------



## Soapm

Da Goon said:


> Disable bash in test.conf or rc.sysinit.author, whichever starts it.


#####Newbie alert#####

Are you talking about this line in the rc.sysinit.author file?

tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &

Where is the test.conf file located?

If I disable it, will I still be able to telnet in? Are you implying that bash conflicts with the other serial port so I can't have both running?


----------



## Da Goon

Test.conf would be in root (/) The line would be something like /bin/bash </dev/ttyS1...
The tnlited line is the call to telnet.


----------



## Soapm

Da Goon said:


> Test.conf would be in root (/) The line would be something like /bin/bash </dev/ttyS1...
> The tnlited line is the call to telnet.


Is there a hide system file command or something?

My root has 23 folders and one file named standalone_flag.

I am doing a search via ftp for test.conf. It is going slow so I will report back if it finds anything.

Iam still asking, will this disable my ability to telnet into the Tivo?

If so, how do I disable this feature if I need to telnet in again? I make all the changes via telnet using joe.


----------



## rbautch

It's in the author file, not test.conf. You have to disable serial bash and serial console, which are competing for use of your serial port. Serial bash is in your author file, and looks something like this:


Code:


/busybox/setsid bash < /dev/ttyS$console &> /dev/ttyS$console &

Serial console is set in your bootpage.


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> Serial console is set in your bootpage.


Cool beans, I never understood how to change the bootpage. I gatherd from earlier post you type "bootpage -p" at the bash prompt. I do that and get;

No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=0,115200 upgradesoftware=false

How do I make changes?

Also, how do I turn the updatesoftward to true if a new OS comes out (I assume that's what it's for)?


----------



## Soapm

Ok, I found you use a -P instead of -p to edit the bootpage.

What line do I use to turn off the console?

root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=0,115200 upgradesoftware=false

Do I have to type in the entire line or just 

bootpage -P dsscon=false

should I move the console to 1

is it bootpage -P console=1,115200


----------



## Da Goon

The -p switch just prints your current bootpage settings. If you want to change your bootpage you'll need to use the -P switch. For example, if you wanted to disable bash and enable software updates you'd do this in telnet :


Code:


bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX" /dev/hda

 leaving out the dsscon and console variables, where X is 4 or 7 depending on your current root. To enable software updates, you just leave out the upgradesoftware variable. dsscon enables console messages, and console enables bash at 115200 baud. To set those variables again, just use the same command, but include the dsscon and console settings.

edit - I type slow


----------



## Soapm

I ran the command like this

bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX" /dev/hda upgradesoftware=false


Looks like I dropped the serial stuff but I am also missing upgradesoftware from the line

Here is what it looks like now

FamRoom-bash# bootpage -p
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda4

I don't want to reboot until I know this is ok and I would like to turn the software update back off until I get my simlyncs correct


----------



## Da Goon

You'd need to have upgradesoftware=false and anything else you want included, inside the ""s. Such as :
bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hda


----------



## Soapm

Cool beans...

Thanks buddy

No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda4 upgradesoftware=false


----------



## Soapm

Sure nice to have the serial connection to my cable box back. I was tired if it recording the wrong channel. Last night I recorded real sex instead of Andy Griffith and the wife was the first to notice.


----------



## Da Goon

Soapm said:


> Sure nice to have the serial connection to my cable box back. I was tired if it recording the wrong channel. Last night I recorded real sex instead of Andy Griffith and the wife was the first to notice.


Quite a departure from Mayberry. At least she's old enough to watch it without supervision.


----------



## Soapm

LOL...

Another question

I want to clean out hacks from /var/

what is the bash command to move an entire folder with all files and sub directories from 

/var/ to /enhancements/varhacks/


----------



## Da Goon

mv /var/* /enhancements/varhacks/
You may not wanna move all of /var over. There's a bunch of other stuff there that the tivo needs to keep there, and that you also don't necessary need hogging up space in root.


----------



## Soapm

Da Goon said:


> mv /var/* /enhancements/varhacks/
> You may not wanna move all of /var over. There's a bunch of other stuff there that the tivo needs to keep there, and that you also don't necessary need hogging up space in root.


Roger that, the main thing I want to move is NCID. I followed a step by step from DDB to get it working and that was the directory it used. The biggest part was changing the modem settings for series 2.5 and 3 boxes.

so my command will begin with mv /var/hacks or is it mv /var/hacks/


----------



## Da Goon

I would use mv /var/hacks/* /enhancements/varhacks/


----------



## Soapm

Any thoughts?

FamRoom-bash# mv /var/hack/* /enhancements/varhacks/
mv: cannot move `/var/hack/bin' across filesystems: Not a regular file
mv: cannot move `/var/hack/doc' across filesystems: Not a regular file
mv: cannot move `/var/hack/etc' across filesystems: Not a regular file
mv: cannot move `/var/hack/sbin' across filesystems: Not a regular file
mv: cannot move `/var/hack/share' across filesystems: Not a regular file
FamRoom-bash#

Also, what is the del command? I assumed del but that doesn't work.

Lastly, when you do a ps you can see the active running services. How do I stop a service? I think I need to stop NCID from running before I try to move it.


----------



## Soapm

My God to glorify...

I got NCID moved over and everything was working perfect so I ran this command to update my simlyncs sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh and now it won't boot up.

It stays at powering up and never moves to another few minutes. You may recall I turned off my serial port so I can post a log.

I am re imaging my drive for the upteenth time but at leaast I am getting good experiance. I just want to caution anyoe before they run sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh on a S2 649DT.


----------



## matts8008

I ran the SApper on my 8.3 box, during the install answered "yes" to use the older 7.3 drivers, and now my wireless USB adapter does not work. Any ideas?


----------



## Soapm

matts8008 said:


> I ran the SApper on my 8.3 box, during the install answered "yes" to use the older 7.3 drivers, and now my wireless USB adapter does not work. Any ideas?


Removed... Did not intend to offend.


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> FamRoom-bash# mv /var/hack/* /enhancements/varhacks/
> mv: cannot move `/var/hack/bin' across filesystems: Not a regular file
> mv: cannot move `/var/hack/doc' across filesystems: Not a regular file
> mv: cannot move `/var/hack/etc' across filesystems: Not a regular file
> mv: cannot move `/var/hack/sbin' across filesystems: Not a regular file
> mv: cannot move `/var/hack/share' across filesystems: Not a regular file
> FamRoom-bash#
> 
> Also, what is the del command? I assumed del but that doesn't work.
> 
> Lastly, when you do a ps you can see the active running services. How do I stop a service? I think I need to stop NCID from running before I try to move it.


Instead of moving the files, try copying them, and then deleting the old files. My guess is that a Google search would quickly yield the Linux command to delete (or remove) a file. Finally, I request that you not caution anyone against using my scripts until you know what you're doing wrong.


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> I wished that question was more clear that you are about to wipe out your 8.3 OS with all settings and recordings to replace it with an old 7.3 image.


This is just not true. The question asks what software you are running so it knows what drivers to install. If you don't know your software version, you shouldn't be using the script. It has nothing to do with operating systems, settings, or recordings. Please do not post information in this thread until you learn a little more about what's going on. I don't mean to be a dick or anything, I just don't want misinformation spread.


----------



## rbautch

matts8008 said:


> I ran the SApper on my 8.3 box, during the install answered "yes" to use the older 7.3 drivers, and now my wireless USB adapter does not work. Any ideas?


Your options are to install a custom 8.1 kernel with a monte configuration, or use a wired adapter with a wireless bridge as suggested in the instructions. Some users reported success with using 7.3 drivers on some wireless adapters, but that obviously didn't work for you. This issue is described in detail on DDB in a thread entitled "8.1 and my NIC".

To revert your tivo to the state it was in before you ran the Sapper, run the sapper with the restore argument, like this:


Code:


/cdrom/sapper restore


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> Instead of moving the files, try copying them, and then deleting the old files. My guess is that a Google search would quickly yield the Linux command to delete (or remove) a file. Finally, I request that you not caution anyone against using my scripts until you know what you're doing wrong.


The post you responded to of mine was from over a month ago. You already assisted me with moving those files THEN with the revalation that I should just symink them instead of moving them. I am several installs past that problem and I think you for all your help and scripts.

I also meant nothing negative against your scripts. I used them even when others suggested I learn to hack from scratch. I have no regrets and would use them again.

I forget exactly how that question reads but if I remember it says it "found a 7.1 image do you want to install it?" For some reason it never registered to me the 7.1 image was on the CD and not on the Tivo drive so if you remember I selected yes 3 or 4 times before I finally made myself a big note to say no. This did indeed cause me to write the 7.1 image over my 8.3 drive and I lost all my recordings and settings. I am not saying your script was at fault, I just had trouble interpreting that question. For some reason it read funny to me.

Sorry, I was far from criticizing your work which is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nartac

Hope you don't mind me asking a question regarding the use of sapper. I followed the instructions of placing ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso and slicer into the sapper_tools folder. I created an image of my original disk using Hinsdale instructions and got tivo.bak file. I then renamed this tivo.bak file to 000001 as instructed on post #97 (I opted not to buy instantcake). This 000001 file (about 897mb file) was placed into the sapper_tools folder as well. I then clicked on the sapper_isomaker.bat and got a dos screen saying it was making a boot file without the tivo image. What I got is a file named sapper_universal_cd.iso which is about 27.1MB. I then followed the instructions to boot and then mount the dvdrom with the command mount /dev/hdb /cdrom (where my dvdrom is located as primary slave). I then typed cdrom/sapper but it says the file cannot be found. I decided to use alcohol and mounted this sapper_universal_cd.iso image to look at the contents but sapper is nowhere to be found. Would you be kind as to tell me what I did wrong?

Edit: this is for Toshiba RS-TX20 with upgraded 300gb harddrive and prom modded unit.

update 9/16/07: I decided to rename 000001 file to instantcake.iso and sapper_isomaker created a 27.1mb iso file but again the dos windows says the tivo image wasn't used. This time the iso does contain all the contents with sapper as one of the files (among other files) in the image. I then created a cd from this and proceeded with the installation. I got to the point where it says to enter first 3 digit service code and I entered 565 but then it says the service code is not recognized or something similar along that line and the program ended at that point.

Would appreciate any input.


----------



## rbautch

nartac said:


> I got to the point where it says to enter first 3 digit service code and I entered 565 but then it says the service code is not recognized or something similar along that line and the program ended at that point.
> 
> Would appreciate any input.


Try entering 540 instead of 565 for the sevice number prefix. I'm pretty sure it's similar enough to the 540 - will use same kernel and drivers - that it should work fine. Let me know if it does and I'll update the script to use 565. If it doesn't work, run


Code:


/cdrom/sapper restore

and we'll try something else.


----------



## nartac

rbautch,

Thanks so much for your help and tip. Entering service number 540 works great and I'm up and running. No problem so far.

I'm grateful for your work and help.


----------



## Soapm

RBautch,

Does SApper only replace the kernel or does it also replace the backport drivers (bcmemac.o)?

I am having staility problems since upgrading to 9.1. I want to try the stock kernel with initrd replaced. 

My plan is to install my stock drive back in my Tivo and let it receive the 9.1 upgrade. I then want to run mfs_uberexport 5555 | gzip -d | cpio -id and ./replace_initrd.mips vmlinux.px null-linuxrc.img.gz on the 9.1 kernel that I get with the update. I can then copy this kernel to the 649DT kernel folder on the SApper disc. I can then run SApper on my hacked drive and it will install the 9.1 kernel with initrd replaced.

Does this seem like it will work? Do you see any flaws in my plan?


----------



## Da Goon

From what I can gather the sapper installs a custom kernel that requires a backported bcmemac.o module. You should be able to make a null_initrd 9.1 kernel, and just replace the backport bcmemac.o with the original (located in /lib/modules I would assume) before booting up.


----------



## Soapm

Da Goon said:


> From what I can gather the sapper installs a custom kernel that requires a backported bcmemac.o module. You should be able to make a null_initrd 9.1 kernel, and just replace the backport bcmemac.o with the original (located in /lib/modules I would assume) before booting up.


Ok, so I can find my original backport driver in /lib/modules, where do I move it to?


----------



## Da Goon

Sorry, I meant to put the original in /lib/modules. I'd assume the sapper makes a backup folder somewhere and puts it in there. The tivo will autoload it from /lib/modules, if you can't find the original, do *find / -name bcmemac.o* to locate it.


----------



## Soapm

Could this be where SApper put the original files?

/platform/lib/modules/bcmemac.o
/platform/lib/modules/backups-orig/bcmemac.o

How do I check the verions to make sure it is the 9.1 original file and not the back up of my perviously hacked 8.3 OS?


----------



## Da Goon

The one in /backups-orig/ should be the original from the software that you are running currently.

If you're unsure about it you can extract a full virgin /platform folder from MFS using mfs_uberexport in the same manner you extracted the kernel. It's located in the GZHPK slice (or something like that).


----------



## Soapm

Cool beans, SApper saves the day again!


----------



## Soapm

Another thought, does SApper back up the original kernel? How can I find it?

I am sure the kernel I am using is one put on by SApper and is not the original that came with 9.1. One reason I am sure is because my hacks don't delete when I boot up. Anyway to check the actual version on a kernel?


----------



## rbautch

When you run the SApper, it dd's your existing kernel and root filesystem to the alternate kerel and root partitions before overwriting your kernel with a custom kernel. So if your root filesystem is /dev/hda4 and your kernel is /dev/hda3, backups will be made in /dev/hda7 and /dev/hda6. To restore the backup, just run SApper with the "restore" argument, like this:


Code:


./sapper restore

This will copy the original kernel and root filesystem back to the active partitions, and your tivo will no longer be hacked. However, if you ran the sapper multiple times already, then the backup would have gotten written over each time. Also note that if you attempted a slice upgrade before running the sapper, then you probably overwrote the stock kernel.


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> However, if you ran the sapper multiple times already, then the backup would have gotten written over each time. Also note that if you attempted a slice upgrade before running the sapper, then you probably overwrote the stock kernel.


Correct, I've run SApper multiple times so my original kernel is long gone.

I was hoping I could put my stock (un-hacked) drive back in the Tivo let it update to 9.1 and extract the stock kernel and root drive from it. If I did this, how would I extract a copy of the kernel and root partition from my root drive?

Can I mount the drive with MFSLive (or one of the boot disc) and extract the kernel that way? Is there anyway to extract it?

If so, I can then run replace initrd on the 9.1 kernel and put this it and the drivers in the 649 folder (where ever the 649 kernel and drivers are) on the SApper disc and install it that way.

I could also share the kernel I believe if this works... Will this work?


----------



## Da Goon

The kernel backup in MFS isn't going to get overwritten by anything you or the Sapper does. It's a guaranteed virgin 9.1 kernel. If you use that kernel, you don't want to change any drivers at all, you want them completely stock.


----------



## phoenixZed

rbautch, 

I see you posted version 2.2, but the included version history only goes up to 2.1. I tried looking at the source file (from the link earlier in the thread) to see what changed but it is only version 1.9b. Could you provide the updated source? Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Source and version history now updated.


----------



## MarkF2

So what is the best way to upgrade to 9.1? What do I have to do? I've been out of touch on this for so long I forget everything.


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> So what is the best way to upgrade to 9.1? What do I have to do? I've been out of touch on this for so long I forget everything.


If the slices are loaded on your tivo already, you can run the Slicer to upgrade to 9.1. Or, you can let you tivo take the upgrade "naturally", and then rehack it with the SApper. Basically the same options discussed here.


----------



## shepstooge

I have a TCD240080 I have tried the sapper and it works fine very smooth install. If I stay with the original 7.2.0-oth-01-2-140 version all the nice enhancements work great, however once I try to slice it to 9.1-01-2-140 the unit does not see the ubs network adapters. I tried every option in the sapper load and I have reloaded many times but the same ending result the unit does not see the usb network adapter.

I have two adapters that I tried and both fail in the upgrade to 9.1-01-2-140.
the adapters I tried are Netgear MA111 and Tivo AG0100. Which both worked fine on the stock versions 7.2 and 9.1.

The next thing I tried was instantcake to create a new drive and loaded up 7.2.0-oth-01-2-140 and then allowed the tivo service to upgrade it to 9.1-01-2-140 which worked fine the usb adapters worked. I then used sapper to put the enhancements back on and used the image on the existing upgraded disk "I choose not to restore", the sapper said it was successful, but the same thing happened again the tivo unit did not recognize any usb network adapters "yes I did unplug and plug back in the adapter many times". 

I would love to get the enhancements running on the most current version ANY HELP PLEASE!!!! I'm very new at Tivo upgrading and Linux so please if you can add as much detail as possible on the instructions that anyone can offer. "Yes I'm a nOOB"


----------



## rbautch

I haven't yet upgraded the script to work with 9.1. I need a copy of the usb.map file from a 9.1 tivo before I can make the changes. If you don't know where it is or how to extract it, PM me and I'll talk you through it.


----------



## Soapm

I did a ffind and found it here.

/etc/hotplug/usb.map
/platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map

I attached the two files I had on my Tivo... S2 649DT running 9.1


----------



## bhang

I made my sapper disk, but shortly after starting it, I got an error about not being able to find a kernel, I added the ptv lba disk(my biggest hdd is 120), but Im guessing it wants the 5$ version, this aggravates me to no end, those PTV guys have mad a fortune selling other peoples work, after all these years of selling it they have made enough, Don't you think? well I do...

Is there no way to use this sapper disk without buying the disk from these snake oil salesmen?

I already had to shell out the ca$h for the instant cake disk and once I noticed its not much different from any other FREE tivo bootdisk, I swore Id only use FREE(open source, PD) tivo utils, so it makes me cringe to think I may have to give them another 5 bucks.
To stop the threads saying, "your a cheap bastard" or "its just 5 bucks" its not about the money, its the principal...

can somebody help a brother out, I just did my SA1, got a shell, added tivo web, and tons of the standard linux must have commands, so Im ready to take on this SA2 I got. I figure using an all-in-one solution like this will give me an idea of where I wanna go with the SA1...

bhang


----------



## classicsat

If you can find the hacked kernels, you don't need to.
Or you can get unhacked kernels, and hack therm yourself. All you need is at that other place.

The PTV folks has legitimately licensed the right to sell those kernels.

The Instantcake CD has a TiVo image on it, which is why it needs paid for.


----------



## bhang

so what do I do to get the hacked kernels into the sapper cd, so it doesn't bawk?

thanks, you always seem to have the quick responses

bhang


----------



## Soapm

bhang said:


> so what do I do to get the hacked kernels into the sapper cd, so it doesn't bawk?
> 
> thanks, you always seem to have the quick responses
> 
> bhang


The kernel would go in the custom_kernel folder on the SApper CD. Keep in mind, if you use a custom kernel then you also need the drivers that go with it. As classicsat said, you can find the custom kernels at the other place if you look here /forum/showthread.php?t=54047

I was of the impression the SApper disc came with all needed kernels. Perhaps you should download a fresh SApper and start from scratch...


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> The kernel would go in the custom_kernel folder on the SApper CD. Keep in mind, if you use a custom kernel then you also need the drivers that go with it. As classicsat said, you can find the custom kernels at the other place if you look here /forum/showthread.php?t=54047
> 
> I was of the impression the SApper disc came with all needed kernels. Perhaps you should download a fresh SApper and start from scratch...


Not true. The custom_kernel folder contains custom kernels that are meant for prom-modded tivos. The SApper comes with a batch script that will copy the hacked kernel from the DVRupgrade disc to your Zipper CD. Bottom line is to follow the directions exactly, even it means shelling out $5. It's well worth it. You can also make one yourself for free if you do a little reading. 


bhang said:


> those PTV guys have mad a fortune selling other peoples work, after all these years of selling it they have made enough, Don't you think? well I do...


Your claim that DVRupgrade sells other people's work is BS. They pay a hefty licensing fee to the creators of killhdinitrd, which is what makes a hacked kernel. If you can find a specific example where they redistribute something without author permission, or that isn't GPL, then create a separate thread to discuss it.


----------



## tivoupgrade

bhang said:


> Is there no way to use this sapper disk without buying the disk from these snake oil salesmen?


There absolutely is.

And as long as I still have a family to feed and employees to pay, then we will keep selling the $5 boot CD.

Thanks for your opinion, though.


----------



## bhang

tivoupgrade said:


> There absolutely is.
> 
> And as long as I still have a family to feed and employees to pay, then we will keep selling the $5 boot CD.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion, though.


I never said that the stuff your selling isn't gpl'd.

Maybe the snake oil salesmen comment was a bit much, but hey I said it.

all the other tivo .isos are free it just irks me that yours isn't, just cause its gpl'd doesn't make it your work.

Ill work on getting it going another way, maybe you'll get the last laugh if I gotta shell out the 5$

sorry to start such a ruckus,

bhang


----------



## classicsat

GPL-ed does not necessarily mean a completed work (hacked kernel) need be free.

If you want free, find the source or patching app free code and make your own finished product (hacked kernel).


----------



## bhang

thanks for the help, Im looking at making my own hacked kernel, but at this point I just instant caked my drives and im stuck at powering up and im afraid making my own kernel would just add another layer of possible trouble, so Im probably gonna end up shelling out the 5 bucks, but who knows Ill cross that bridge when I get there, the SA1 I just finished was easy...

I realize I came off bad before, and I'm sorry


bhang


----------



## tivoupgrade

Thx for the apology.

FWIW, the boot CD in question is not GPL'ed; it contains kernels modified with killhdinitrd (also not GPL'ed) for which we paid commercial redistribution rights, (as well as the killhdinitrd tool) hence the reason we charge for it.

We also have a free version of the LBA48 CD that does not contain the modified kernels or killhdinitrd tool.

If someone else is redistributing any ISO with that same content on it, then they are violating the killhdinitrd terms which are stated on the killhdinitrd support thread at DDB. So, to compare our $5 CD to any other free one out there isn't really an apples to apples comparison...

In any case, unless I'm missing something, GPL really has nothing to do with this 'subtopic' - however the comments made regarding the GPL appear to be correct, just not applicable.


Thx,
Lou


----------



## bhang

I posted these ?s on your forum also, but here we go, I got an instantcake disc(its an original, not a copy, I hope its kosher) with the SA2 the guy said he used it on a tcd24008(mine is a tcd24004a) is this supposed to work on all the tcd2400 series? Cause I just baked the original 40gig and a 120 gig and its stuck on "welcome powering up"

The second ? is I tried to buy your lba48.iso but couldn't find the tcd24004a listed, anybody have a link to the lba48.iso for the tcd2400s? Im not trying to hijack the thread cause, I need instantcake to work and the proper lba48 disc to make my SApper disc and get this puppy up and running.

I didnt realize your lba48 disc wasn't gpl'd stuff, so I shot my mouth off without knowing WTF I was talking about, its not the first time, but maybe it will be the last.


bhang


----------



## rbautch

bhang said:


> The second ? is I tried to buy your lba48.iso but couldn't find the tcd24004a listed, anybody have a link to the lba48.iso for the tcd2400s? Im not trying to hijack the thread cause, I need instantcake to work and the proper lba48 disc to make my SApper disc and get this puppy up and running.


There's a link to the correct CD in the SApper instructions. Although there's a place to enter you model tivo, the same lba48 CD works with any Series 2 tivo. That's not the case with Instantcake, which is dependent on your model tivo.


----------



## physans

shepstooge said:


> ... once I try to slice it to 9.1-01-2-140 the unit does not see the ubs network adapters. I tried every option in the sapper load and I have reloaded many times but the same ending result the unit does not see the usb network adapter.
> 
> I have two adapters that I tried and both fail in the upgrade to 9.1-01-2-140.
> the adapters I tried are Netgear MA111 and Tivo AG0100. Which both worked fine on the stock versions 7.2 and 9.1.
> 
> The next thing I tried was instantcake to create a new drive and loaded up 7.2.0-oth-01-2-140 and then allowed the tivo service to upgrade it to 9.1-01-2-140 which worked fine the usb adapters worked. I then used sapper to put the enhancements back on and used the image on the existing upgraded disk "I choose not to restore", the sapper said it was successful, but the same thing happened again the tivo unit did not recognize any usb network adapters "yes I did unplug and plug back in the adapter many times".
> 
> I would love to get the enhancements running on the most current version ANY HELP PLEASE!!!! I'm very new at Tivo upgrading and Linux so please if you can add as much detail as possible on the instructions that anyone can offer. "Yes I'm a nOOB"


I am having the same problem with my USB adapters on SApper with 9.1

The TiVo lists the MAC address incorrectly, as 00:00:00:00:00:0C !
It lists the IP address and gateway correctly, as I configured during sapper config. I can't connect to anything.

Is there a fix for this? Do I need to re-burn the SApper CD?

When running SApper to create the disk image, it asked me do I have 8.x software? I said no. Should I have said YES instead?


----------



## rbautch

physans said:


> I am having the same problem with my USB adapters on SApper with 9.1
> 
> The TiVo lists the MAC address incorrectly, as 00:00:00:00:00:0C !
> It lists the IP address and gateway correctly, as I configured during sapper config. I can't connect to anything.
> 
> Is there a fix for this? Do I need to re-burn the SApper CD?
> 
> When running SApper to create the disk image, it asked me do I have 8.x software? I said no. Should I have said YES instead?


I have updated the SApper to work with 9.1 software, but haven't had a chance to test it yet. In the meantime, PM me if you want to be a guinea pig and I'll send it to you. The new SApper will now ask if you have 7.x software to distinguish between the kernel and driver characteristics of 7.x versus 8.x and later.


----------



## physans

rbautch said:


> I have updated the SApper to work with 9.1 software, but haven't had a chance to test it yet. In the meantime, PM me if you want to be a guinea pig and I'll send it to you. The new SApper will now ask if you have 7.x software to distinguish between the kernel and driver characteristics of 7.x versus 8.x and later.


Yes, I would like to be the guinea pig. PM sent.

I am confused about the question of 8.x.

So, when it asks if I have 7.x, should I:
1) Say no, because I have 9.x (which is later than 8.x)? Or 
2) Say yes, because 7.x and up is different from below 7.x?


----------



## rbautch

physans said:


> Yes, I would like to be the guinea pig. PM sent.
> 
> I am confused about the question of 8.x.
> 
> So, when it asks if I have 7.x, should I:
> 1) Say no, because I have 9.x (which is later than 8.x)? Or
> 2) Say yes, because 7.x and up is different from below 7.x?


Say no. The question is meant to disinguish 7.x from other more recent software versions. Before 9.x came out, it used to distinguish between 7.x and 8.x, so it asked if you had 8.x software. It's quite clunky, but it seems to be only way to determine the software version while the drive is out of the tivo. I'll send the latest SApper shortly.


----------



## physans

rbautch said:


> Say no. The question is meant to disinguish 7.x from other more recent software versions. Before 9.x came out, it used to distinguish between 7.x and 8.x, so it asked if you had 8.x software. It's quite clunky, but it seems to be only way to determine the software version while the drive is out of the tivo. I'll send the latest SApper shortly.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## jyurth

Hi,

So is there a new sapper available that works with 9.1 (solving the problem with the wireless usb adapter)? I checked the website and it still says the latest version is 10/9/2007

I upgraded over the weekend and am now having the same problem as the other two with 9.1.

I would gladly test the new version if you need another guinea pig. The drive is already out and ready to go. 

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## koolkat1973

I just applied Sapper on my Tivo box and I am stuck at the "Welcome. Powering up" screen. It seems to be endlessly looping at this screen. The Sapper said that everything was successfully so I'm not quite sure what to do at this point. I have Tivo version TCD24004A. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.

Regards,
Kiet


----------



## Da Goon

Get a serial cable and capture the console output or mount the drive in a pc and look in your /var/logs for clues as to why it's rebooting.


----------



## koolkat1973

Da Goon said:


> Get a serial cable and capture the console output or mount the drive in a pc and look in your /var/logs for clues as to why it's rebooting.


I did as you suggested connecting a serial cable to tivo to capture the log but all I'm seeing is a bunch of garbage. Do you know how I could set up my hyperterminal session to work with Tivo? Please advise. Thank you.

Regards,
Kiet Tran


----------



## koolkat1973

This is the log I'm getting when connecting my serial cable...

Scan /mnt/etc
Scan /mnt/etc/hotplug
Scan /mnt/etc/mempools
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageA_PreKickstart
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageB_PostKickstart
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageC_MediaInitialization
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageE_PreApplication
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageF_ApplicationLaunch
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageG_PostApplication
Scan /mnt/etc/tivoconfig
Scan /mnt/etccombo
Scan /mnt/lib
Scan /mnt/lib/modules
Scan /mnt/opt
Scan /mnt/opt/tivo
Scan /mnt/sbin
Scan /mnt/tvbin
Scan /mnt/tvlib
Scan /mnt/tvlib/firmware
Scan /mnt/tvlib/firmware/cdc
Scan /mnt/tvlib/firmware/prism2
Scan /mnt/tvlib/idl
Scan /mnt/tvlib/itcl3.2
Scan /mnt/tvlib/misc
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2107-V90
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2107-V90/ram
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2433
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2433/C
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2433/C/AT
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2434
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2434/B
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2434/B/AT
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2434/C
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2434/C/AT
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2456
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2456/D
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2456/D/AT
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/utils
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/encoding
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/http
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/http1.0
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/msgcat
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/opt
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/reg
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcldom
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/base64
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/cmdline
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/comm
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/counter
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/crc
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/csv
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/des
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/exif
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/fileutil
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/ftp
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/inifile
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/log
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/math
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/md4
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/md5
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/md5crypt
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/mime
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/multiplexer
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/report
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/sha1
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/struct
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/uri
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcltest
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tclxml
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tv
Scan /mnt/platform
Scan /mnt/platform/etc
Scan /mnt/platform/etc/hotplug
Scan /mnt/platform/etc/mempools
Scan /mnt/platform/lib
Scan /mnt/platform/lib/modules
Scan /mnt/platform/sbin
Scan /mnt/platform/tvbin
Scan /mnt/platform/utils
Scan /mnt/platform/utils/DeviceList
Scan /mnt/var
Scan /mnt/proc
Scan /mnt/install
Scan /mnt/dist
Scan /mnt/mnt
Scan /mnt/mnt/cdrom
Scan /mnt/mnt/flash
Scan /mnt/initrd
Scan /mnt/dev
Scan /mnt/busybox
Scan /mnt/hacks
The filesystem seems to be OK
Scanner main is done
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.
Trying to move old root to /initrd ... okay
Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed
Kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.
Core of 0 bytes written
Panic logged
Rebooting in 1 seconds..


----------



## Da Goon

The "Scan.." lines mean that your kernel is running it's original initrd. This process checks all files on the disk and nukes any that have been added or changed. The first time you booted up it nuked everything the install script did, which is why you're stuck in a reboot loop. For whatever reason, your hacked kernel wasn't appropriately installed. You'll probably have to start from scratch with a new image unless you can find/replace all the important files that were wiped out.


----------



## wkearney99

rafaelmac said:


> Yes, I did try those things. And any other permutation I could think of. Tried "DIR" to see what files/directories are there. No sapper. Changed directories numerous times and can find no sapper file. Though it does exist on the cd, because I can see it in windows explorer.


Damnedest thing, I ran into the SAME problem. I created the sapper iso as per the instructions. I can look inside the .ISO and see the complete set of files. I can mount the CD on a windows box AND on a linux box and see the complete set of files.

But when I boot it the files just AREN'T THERE!

I've burned another one just now at 4x to see if that makes any difference...

Good Lord but 4X is slooooooooooow, it's been ages since I had to burn anything at that low of a speed.


----------



## wkearney99

Arrrrgggggh! That didn't work either! It lists just fine in windows and linux. But when booted, or even when having booted with an InstantCake disc, it shows a very incomplete file listing!

It only lists: (and I had to manually type this list, so forgive me if it's slightly off)
.live
.menu
000001
Autorun.inf
bootpage
busybox.tar
custom_kernels/
drivers/
INSTANTCAKE-IC2-TCD240-7.2.0-OT
isolinux/
network.tcl
ptstart.exe
rbautch_files.tgz

And then it stops. No errors at all. It's just like the rest of the files won't list. And if they won't list, well, then I can't get to the sapper scripts! 

Like I posted, the files ARE there if I mount the CD on a linux or another windows box. They just won't list when the disc itself is booted! I burned the ISO to disc using ImgBurn, which has worked utterly reliably for hundreds (literally) of other discs.

I've never seen something this puzzling. Suggestions?


----------



## rbautch

Assuming you haven't run the SApper multiple times on the same drive, you can run:


Code:


./sapper restore

and it will return your Tivo the state it was before you ran the Sapper.


----------



## wkearney99

After digging through piles of old software I finally dug up my copy of Nero 7. That worked. Just what is the sapper setup doing that it's making an ISO other programs can't burn properly?


----------



## rbautch

It's taking the DVRupgrade LBA48 boot iso, and adding all the sapper files to it. You can skip the isomaker.bat step entirely if you use your own software (like winiso or ultraiso) to add the files to the boot CD. Other users have encountered this before - search the Zipper thread for "input/output error".


----------



## koolkat1973

I am currently running version 7.2.0-oth-01-2-140 with SAPPER. Is it safe to upgrade to version 9.1-01-2-140 using the SLICER tool? I want to ensure that my usb wireless adapter will still work. I have the DLINK wireless adapter. Please advise. Thanks.

Kiet


----------



## rbautch

koolkat1973 said:


> I am currently running version 7.2.0-oth-01-2-140 with SAPPER. Is it safe to upgrade to version 9.1-01-2-140 using the SLICER tool? I want to ensure that my usb wireless adapter will still work. I have the DLINK wireless adapter. Please advise. Thanks.
> 
> Kiet


If your adapter works with stock 7.2 drivers, then yes, but you'll need to do some extra steps to make it work with your wireless adapter. You'll need to manually copy stock 7.2 drivers from your existing installation to your new filesystem. If you currently have backported drivers, your options are:
1. Restore your original stock drivers first, then copy them over.
2. Download stock drivers from the last post of "8.1 and My NIC" thread on DDB.
3. Take the upgrade, pull the drive, and then rerun the latest beta version of the SApper, which will install the stock drivers for you.


----------



## rbautch

I just uploaded a new version of the SApper. Here are the changes:

&#8226;	Added support for 9.x software.
&#8226;	Added support for TivoHD.
&#8226;	Make backported driver installation optional. 
&#8226;	Add support for wireless adapters using older kernels. 
&#8226;	Use version 6.2 of the Enhancement Script. 

Previously, tivos using wireless adapters had trouble because of an incompatibility between the stock drivers that come with newer Tivo software versions, and the older killhdinitrd 7.2.2 kernel that the SApper installs. I fixed the problem by replacing the stock drivers with older drivers compatible with the 7.2.2 kernel. If you're not using a wireless adapter, the script installs Jamies backported drivers as usual. Thanks to jyurth for helping me test the changes. 

The new Enhancement Script includes a few utilities (called key_backup.tcl and key_restore.tcl) that backup and restore the DiskConfiguration key, just in case you mistakenly run 51killer, or otherwise hose the key. Thanks to BTUx9 for the suggestion.


----------



## koolkat1973

rbautch said:


> If your adapter works with stock 7.2 drivers, then yes, but you'll need to do some extra steps to make it work with your wireless adapter. You'll need to manually copy stock 7.2 drivers from your existing installation to your new filesystem.


So how do I go about copying the stock 7.2 drivers from existing installation ot new filesystem? I am not sure where I would go to copy from. Please advise. Thank you.

Kiet


----------



## rbautch

koolkat1973 said:


> So how do I go about copying the stock 7.2 drivers from existing installation ot new filesystem? I am not sure where I would go to copy from. Please advise. Thank you.
> 
> Kiet


Some are in /lib/modules and some are in /platform/lib/modules. After running the slicer, but before rebooting, you'll copy them to /install/lib/modules and /install/platform/lib/modules. You probably don't need all of these, but just to be safe, copy the following drivers:

kaweth.o ehci-hcd.o, usb-ohci.o and usbcore.o, CNXTSPDriver.o, isl38sm_usb.o, old-p80211.o, old-prism2_usb.o, p80211.o, p80211autojoin.o, pegasus.o, rtl8150.o, usb-cdc.o, usb-storage.o, usbnet.o and vnetusba.o


----------



## wkearney99

So what's the process of allowing a sapper hacked S2 running 7.2.2 to upgrade it's software to 9.x? What will I have to re-do? All of it? I'm not using an special network hardware, the unit worked fine with the base Tivo OS.


----------



## rbautch

wkearney99 said:


> So what's the process of allowing a sapper hacked S2 running 7.2.2 to upgrade it's software to 9.x? What will I have to re-do? All of it? I'm not using an special network hardware, the unit worked fine with the base Tivo OS.


Your options are the same regardless of the software version. See here
for 2 options.


----------



## wkearney99

Just downloaded the newest sapper.zip, created a disc, booted and ran it. Now the Tivo's stuck on Welcome. Powering up...

Followed the prompts, replied N to using 7.x software, preserve recordings, backport drivers and set the static address. Everything went as expected. But upon reboot, it's frozen. It does not appear to be looping the restart, it's just hung. 

This is a 2400A series 2 standalone running 9.1.0. It was previously running 7.2.2 and was hacked with the sapper. I used bootpage to allow it to update itself. It did. Rebooted and came up in 9.1.0. Called into Tivo and rebooted again and everything was still working. sapper'd it and it's hung.

So what's the easiest way to step back to the previous setup on this drive? 

And, once there, what's the safest way to move forward again?


----------



## wkearney99

Hang on, possibly just a bad cable connection.... nevermind!


----------



## koolkat1973

rbautch said:


> Some are in /lib/modules and some are in /platform/lib/modules. After running the slicer, but before rebooting, you'll copy them to /install/lib/modules and /install/platform/lib/modules. You probably don't need all of these, but just to be safe, copy the following drivers:
> 
> kaweth.o ehci-hcd.o, usb-ohci.o and usbcore.o, CNXTSPDriver.o, isl38sm_usb.o, old-p80211.o, old-prism2_usb.o, p80211.o, p80211autojoin.o, pegasus.o, rtl8150.o, usb-cdc.o, usb-storage.o, usbnet.o and vnetusba.o


Hi -

I did as you suggested above and upgrade to version 9.1. Before rebooting... I copied the files to the /install/... directory. However - when rebooting - I get the following messages on bash...

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x2001/0x3700) is not claimed by any active drive
r.
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
init_module: prism2_usb.o: 0.1.14-pre6-tivo Loaded
init_module: dev_info is: prism2_usb
hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
prism2sta_mlmerequest: Unknown mgmt request message 0x00000143<3>hfa384x_drvr_se
tconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
prism2sta_mlmerequest: Unknown mgmt request message 0x00000143<3>hfa384x_drvr_se
tconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
prism2sta_mlmerequest: Unknown mgmt request message 0x00000143<3>hfa384x_drvr_se
tconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
prism2sta_mlmerequest: Unknown mgmt request message 0x00000143<3>hfa384x_drvr_se
tconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
prism2sta_mlmerequest: Unknown mgmt request message 0x00000143<3>hfa384x_drvr_se
tconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
prism2sta_mlmerequest: Unknown mgmt request message 0x00000143<3>hfa384x_drvr_se
tconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.

And my wireless usb Dlink adapter is no longer working. Do you have any idea why this would be? Please advise. Thank you.

Kiet


----------



## rbautch

Is your adapter a DWL-122? Other users have reported that this adapter doesn't work with newer software versions like 9.1. The Tivo branded wireless adapter has been verified to work. Not sure about others.


----------



## rbautch

wkearney99 said:


> So what's the easiest way to step back to the previous setup on this drive?
> 
> And, once there, what's the safest way to move forward again?


For future reference, see here.


----------



## koolkat1973

rbautch said:


> Is your adapter a DWL-122? Other users have reported that this adapter doesn't work with newer software versions like 9.1. The Tivo branded wireless adapter has been verified to work. Not sure about others.


Yes... my adapter is a DWL-122. But my adapter worked fine with the original software version 9.1 prior to the hack. Does this mean anything?


----------



## koolkat1973

rbautch said:


> Is your adapter a DWL-122? Other users have reported that this adapter doesn't work with newer software versions like 9.1. The Tivo branded wireless adapter has been verified to work. Not sure about others.


Hi -

I went and bought the Linksys USB200M ver 2 USB ethernet adapter. Tried to plug it in to see if it would work and it also does not work. Do you know if I need to copy a new set of drivers for this to work with the 9.1 software version? Thanks.

Kiet


----------



## rbautch

koolkat1973 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I went and bought the Linksys USB200M ver 2 USB ethernet adapter. Tried to plug it in to see if it would work and it also does not work. Do you know if I need to copy a new set of drivers for this to work with the 9.1 software version? Thanks.
> 
> Kiet


Yes, you may need Jamie's backported drivers for it to work. You also need to modify your usb.map file to include an entry for your driver. Pulling the drive and running the SApper will do both of these for you. If you have a serial cable, you don't need to pull the drive.


----------



## koolkat1973

rbautch said:


> Yes, you need Jamie's backported drivers for it to work. You also need to modify your usb.map file to include an entry for your driver. Pulling the drive and running the SApper will do both of these for you. If you have a serial cable, you don't need to pull the drive.


Hi Rbautch -

I just want to say thank you for continuing to help me with this. Where would I go to get Jamie's backported drivers and do you know what release I need to get? I have a serial connection so I am trying to avoid taking out the tivo drives again. Please help. Thanks again.

Kiet


----------



## rbautch

Download the drivers from DDB, or get them from the /drivers subdirectory of your SApper CD. Transfer them to your tivo using zmodem.


----------



## koolkat1973

So just to be cleared before I try this tonight when I get home... to get the Linksys USB200M ver2 to work with my Standalone S2 Tivo with software version 9.2.... I need to do the following:

Using the latest usbobj2[1].4.27-20071023.tar.bz2 drivers for the 2.4.20-8 kernel, I need to copy usbcore.o, usb-ohci.o, and ehci-dummy.o to platform/lib/modules. Then rename ehci-dummy.o to ehci-hcd.o.

Also using the latest usbobj2[1].4.27-20071023.tar.bz2 drivers for the 2.4.20-8 kernel, I need to copy the following files to /lib/modules:
usb-storage.o
usbnet.o
scanner.o
rtl8150.o
prism2_usb.o
printer.o
pegasus.o
p80211.o
kaweth.o
at76c505-rfmd.o
at76c505-rfmd2958.o
at76c505a-rfmd2958.o
at76c503-rfmd-acc.o
at76c503-rfmd.o
at76c503-i3863.o
at76c503-i3861.o
at76c503.o
at76_usbdfu.o

I've also confirmed that the entry "13bi/0x18 Linksys USB200M ver2" already existed in the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file.

Should this be it? After the files above are copied, I should be able to plug in the USB200M device and reboot Tivo for this to work. Are there anything symbolic links that I would need to create. I'm a little confuse regarding that. Am I missing anything else. Please advise. Thank you.

Kiet


----------



## lrhorer

I will be receiving my first PROM mod from Omikron on a new TiVo HD shortly. I'm very interested in trying SApper, but the instructions on the SApper web page have some problems when it comes to a Series 3 type of TiVo.



rbautch said:


> I just uploaded a new version of the SApper. Here are the changes:
> 
> 	Added support for 9.x software.
> 	Added support for TivoHD.


I see the vmlinux-Gen06.px kernel, which I believe is for the TiVo HD, but in your instructions you send the user to a link on DVRupgrade to download an LBA48 .iso file. The thing is, DVRupgrade doesn't have an InstantCake version for the S3. Much earlier in this thread, you mention using the MFSlive .iso instead, I believe, but even though I read through your posts several times, I could not make heads nor tails of what you were saying. I have the MFSLive 1.3b .iso file. Can I simply copy the .iso to the sapper_tools directory, or do I have to do something more?

Similarly, the link which supposedly takes one to a download site for the Slicer software instead points to a USB 2.0 Ethernet adapter on DVRupgrade.

What, exactly, are we supposed to do to get SApper to work if we have a Series 3 or TiVo HD?


----------



## rbautch

lrhorer said:


> I see the vmlinux-Gen06.px kernel, which I believe is for the TiVo HD, but in your instructions you send the user to a link on DVRupgrade to download an LBA48 .iso file. The thing is, DVRupgrade doesn't have an InstantCake version for the S3.


 You're confusing the kernel versus InstantCake, which includes the actual tivo software images. You're also confusing (I think) TivoHD versus the Series 3, which are two different platforms. The SApper also includes a Gen05 kernel, which is for the Series 3. The LBA48 iso is simply a boot CD that contains killhdinitrd'd kernels. You won't need the killhdinitrd'd kernels since you'll be using the custom kernel on the SApper CD, which means that you can use the MFSlive CD instead of the DVRupgrade CD if you wish.



> Similarly, the link which supposedly takes one to a download site for the Slicer software instead points to a USB 2.0 Ethernet adapter on DVRupgrade.


I fixed the link.

I haven't received much feedback on using the SApper with the Series 3, and although I'm confident is should work, I suggest you back a backup of your tivo drive before beginning. Also remember that if something goes wrong, you can restore your drive to it's original state by running:


Code:


/cdrom/sapper restore


----------



## lrhorer

rbautch said:


> You're confusing the kernel versus InstantCake, which includes the actual tivo software images.


No, I was simply pointing out the kernel for the TiVo HD was in the list of kernels, which would indeed suggest the suggest support for the TiVo HD is in fact in the utility and then also pointing out your installation specifically says the utility requires InstantCake for the version of TiVo, yet InstantCake is not available for either of the CableCard based TiVos.



rbautch said:


> You're also confusing (I think) TivoHD versus the Series 3, which are two different platforms.


Well, not so much confusing as lumping them together. I have both. They of course have different kernels, the HD uses a 64 bit MFS file system, and there are a few other hardware differences, but in many respects they are otherwise identical. In this case specifically there is no InstantCake for either one. Will the kernels for both be included on the resultant CD, or must one create a separate CD for each type of TiVo? Actually, I would like to create a small boot partition on one of my workstations to boot the SApper utilities directly from hard drive. Will this be problematical? I'm using Grubb to boot Windows XP and Debnian Linux with their respective Safe versions, single user mode, etc.



rbautch said:


> The SApper also includes a Gen05 kernel, which is for the Series 3.


Yeah, I saw that. It would be an odd, but not unheard of thing to have support of the latest model and not the previous one.



rbautch said:


> The LBA48 iso is simply a boot CD that contains killhdinitrd'd kernels. You won't need the killhdinitrd'd kernels since you'll be using the custom kernel on the SApper CD, which means that you can use the MFSlive CD instead of the DVRupgrade CD if you wish.


Of that much I was fairly confident from reading the prior posts, but there was also mention of renaming the .iso to something other than the default. Is it or is it not necessary to rename the .iso file?



rbautch said:


> I fixed the link.


Thanks!



rbautch said:


> I suggest you back a backup of your tivo drive before beginning.


You're preaching to the choir, but it's a message which really can't possibly be repeated too often.



rbautch said:


> Also remember that if something goes wrong, you can restore your drive to it's original state by running:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /cdrom/sapper restore


That's also very good to know.

Edit: Um, there isn't a version of Slicer for the new models of TiVo, either. Do I take it correctly SApper can work properly without Slicer? Slicer would be nice to have, but it's not mandatory to the first hack of the TiVo.


----------



## rbautch

Both kernels will be on the CD, and will be selected based on what service number prefix you enter. A separate boot partition should work fine. Renaming the iso is no longer necessary. 

SApper works fine without slicer, and you only need it when you want to do an in-place upgrade of your software version. The same slicer version should work with any software version or any model tivo, and I think DVRupgrade makes you put in your tivo model just to be consistent with the other software products they sell. I believe they just don't advertise it to work with a particular version until it's been verified.


----------



## lrhorer

rbautch said:


> SApper works fine without slicer, and you only need it when you want to do an in-place upgrade of your software version. The same slicer version should work with any software version or any model tivo, and I think DVRupgrade makes you put in your tivo model just to be consistent with the other software products they sell. I believe they just don't advertise it to work with a particular version until it's been verified.


Oh, then I take it Slicer only employs the bootpage hack to prevent the software from upgrading prematurely? I prefer to disable upgrades in both the bootpage and the init script, but apparently the init script is different for the newer TiVos. Or is Slicer even more clever than that? Does it somehow intercept the slices sent for the upgrade and prevent the TiVo from knowing they have arrived?


----------



## lrhorer

I tried the utility using the mfslive 1.3b .iso image, and your script recognized it, but when I try to boot the CD it gives me an error:

Cannot find ramdisk image: initramfs.gz

I checked and the file is in the isolinux directory on the disk.


----------



## rbautch

lrhorer said:


> Oh, then I take it Slicer only employs the bootpage hack to prevent the software from upgrading prematurely? I prefer to disable upgrades in both the bootpage and the init script, but apparently the init script is different for the newer TiVos. Or is Slicer even more clever than that? Does it somehow intercept the slices sent for the upgrade and prevent the TiVo from knowing they have arrived?


The Slicer assumes you've already prevented your tivo from upgrading automatically. It also assumes that the slices for the newer software are sitting on your tivo, ready to be installed. The Sapper sets your bootpage to prevent automatic upgrades, and that's all that's necessary unless something has drastically changed in 9.1 software.


----------



## rbautch

lrhorer said:


> I tried the utility using the mfslive 1.3b .iso image, and your script recognized it, but when I try to boot the CD it gives me an error:
> 
> Cannot find ramdisk image: initramfs.gz
> 
> I checked and the file is in the isolinux directory on the disk.


Try burning the mfslive iso by itself to see if that works. The batch file included with the sapper just adds a few files to the iso, which can also be done with any iso editing software like winiso or ultraiso.

Also keep in mind that the isomaker used by the SApper has a limitation of 300GB. Are you adding a tivo software image larger than this?


----------



## rbautch

koolkat1973 said:


> Hi Rbautch -
> 
> I just want to say thank you for continuing to help me with this. Where would I go to get Jamie's backported drivers and do you know what release I need to get? I have a serial connection so I am trying to avoid taking out the tivo drives again. Please help. Thanks again.
> 
> Kiet


DO NOT mention the SApper again on DDB.


----------



## koolkat1973

rbautch said:


> DO NOT mention the SApper again on DDB.


OK - will do. Sorry about that. I didn't realize I mentioned it. I guess I was bouincing between different forum and lost track of which forum I was on. Thanks.

Kiet


----------



## lrhorer

rbautch said:


> Try burning the mfslive iso by itself to see if that works.


It does.



rbautch said:


> The batch file included with the sapper just adds a few files to the iso


Yeah, I saw that. Everything seems to be on the CD, including the RAMdrive, but the kernel just can't find it, for some reason.



rbautch said:


> which can also be done with any iso editing software like winiso or ultraiso.


I'll try them.



rbautch said:


> Also keep in mind that the isomaker used by the SApper has a limitation of 300GB. Are you adding a tivo software image larger than this?


No, it's tiny. I don't recal exactly, but it's only a few megs.


----------



## tivoupgrade

lrhorer said:


> I tried the utility using the mfslive 1.3b .iso image, and your script recognized it, but when I try to boot the CD it gives me an error:
> 
> Cannot find ramdisk image: initramfs.gz
> 
> I checked and the file is in the isolinux directory on the disk.


Try renaming your ramdisk file to something LESS than 8 characters (and editing the appropriate config file)... I've run into similar issues with mkisofs and the incorrect flags to handle more than 8 characters in the filename; off the top of my head, I can't give you any more details than that, but I'd bet that is the problem you are having there...


----------



## lrhorer

tivoupgrade said:


> Try renaming your ramdisk file to something LESS than 8 characters (and editing the appropriate config file)


Hey, yeah, that did it!! I extracted the isolinux.cfg and initramfs.gz into the temp directory, renamed initramfs.gz to ram.gz, edited the isolinux.cfg file, and then put the files back in to the .iso using miso. I burned the new image, rebooted, and the CD boots just fine.

rbautch,

You might want to account for this in your batch file.


----------



## lrhorer

Well, I got the CD-ROM booting. but SApper still doesn't work. First of all, it's apparently trying to use bash for its interpreter, but bash isn't one of the defined links, so I just copied /bin/busybox to /bin/bash, but then it gives me an error saying "sapper: applet not found".


----------



## rbautch

It works with the boot disc that's referenced in the directions, and yes the Sapper is a bash script. If you have suggestions to make it compatible with other boot CD's, I'd be happy to update it. I'm surprised mfslive doesn't have a bash interpreter. Spike is pretty good about updating it and adding new features. You might make a suggestion in the mfslive forums and I bet he'll update it to work with the Sapper/Zipper. I sense your goal is to poke around and have some fun with this. If it's just to get it working, I'd make another suggestion.


----------



## lrhorer

rbautch said:


> It works with the boot disc that's referenced in the directions


The boot disc mentioned in the directions is the DVRUpgrade LBA48 disc for the TiVo in question, but no such beast exists.



rbautch said:


> and yes the Sapper is a bash script.


Odd. I pulled it up using vi, and it looked like a binary...

I just pulled it up again from the distribution using Edit Plus, and it doesn't look like any bash script I've ever seen. There are a few bits and pieces of text here and there, but otherwise it's nothing like flat text.



rbautch said:


> If you have suggestions to make it compatible with other boot CD's, I'd be happy to update it.


without knowing what applet is missing or why, I haven't a clue.



rbautch said:


> I sense your goal is to poke around and have some fun with this. If it's just to get it working, I'd make another suggestion.


I'm not sure I follow. Right now I'm feeling very lousy with the flu, and my only goal at the moment is to get the unit hacked before the weekend.


----------



## rbautch

lrhorer said:


> The boot disc mentioned in the directions is the DVRUpgrade LBA48 disc for the TiVo in question, but no such beast exists.


 Even though the DVRupgrade boot disc download asks you for your model number, it's the exact same iso for all tivo models, including the S3. Just pick any model number and download it.



lrhorer said:


> I'm not sure I follow. Right now I'm feeling very lousy with the flu, and my only goal at the moment is to get the unit hacked before the weekend.


I meant if your goal is to just get the thing hacked, abandon mfslive and use the DVRupgrade boot CD.


----------



## lrhorer

rbautch said:


> I meant if your goal is to just get the thing hacked, abandon mfslive and use the DVRupgrade boot CD.


I did as you suggested, but it didn't work. It created the .iso image, but sapper and several of the other files are not on the resultant CD-ROM. I rummaged around the file systems and finally found the main hard drive on /dev/hde and the TiVo drive on /dev/hdd (the CD-ROM is /dev/hdf). I then mounted the main drive with the files I had previously copied from the patched mfs_live .iso file and ran SApper from there. It starts the process and finds the TiVo drive, but it's been stuck on "Backing up your root filesystem to alternate partition..." for nearly an hour.

One other thing I noticed: when I was nosing around to try to find the drives, mounting the TiVo / partition (/dev/hdd4) took forever, and although the mount was successful, even a simple ls took so long I finally hit <ctrl> c.

For whatever reason, I don't think the DVRupgrade boot CD likes the TiVo HD, and your batch file doesn't seem to like either the LBA48 or the DVRUpgrade .iso.


----------



## rbautch

Works fine with my TivoHD. You can skip the backup of the root filesystem by running the sapper with


Code:


/cdrom/sapper no_backup

As for this


> your batch file doesn't seem to like either the LBA48 or the DVRUpgrade .iso


it's been using both for years without issue.


----------



## lrhorer

rbautch said:


> Works fine with my TivoHD. You can skip the backup of the root filesystem by running the sapper with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /cdrom/sapper no_backup


That probably wouldn't help. I did some more testing, and the DVRupgrade LBA48 boot disc just won't access the SATA drives properly. A simple 'ls' command in a nearly empty directory takes almost a minute. Writing even a small file takes forever.



rbautch said:


> As for thisit's been using both for years without issue.


I tried it both with and without the DVRupgrade InstantCake utilities. Is there something other than the universal .iso file which needs to be deleted or reset between runs of the batch file? I made no modifications: just unzipped the archive and added one or both .iso files to ./sapper_tools...

The really weird thing is I just put the CD into the Windows machine which created the CD, and it sees sapper on the CD. Stand by...


----------



## lrhorer

Well, I just tried something which may help diagnostically but doesn't get me any closer to the end game. The system used to burn the CD is an e-machines T5216 2.67G Dual Core Pentium D computer. It has 2 EIDE hard drives set as Primary Master and Primary Slave and 2 DVD-Writers set as Secondary Master and Secondary Slave.

The system which will be used to maintain the TiVos - and ultimately to boot the OS which fills the bill - has an Asus M2A-VM HDMI motherboard with an AMD Athlon 64 2.1GHz Dual Core CPU. The Asus machine only has a DVD writer and an EIDE hard drive, set as Primary Slave and Primary Master, respectively. The board only has one ATA controller. The LBA48 OS sees the hard drive as /dev/hde and the CD-ROM as /dev/hdf, with the SATA (TiVo) drive coming in at /dev/hdd.

I just tried booting the e-machines system with the LBA48 / SApper CD-ROM, and apart from taking forever and complaining it didn't think it could see the keyboard, it also ran out of drive letters. Everything from /dev/hda through /dev/hdh was empty, and the hard drives were /dev/hdi and /dev/hdj. There was nothing in /dev above /hdj, unless the CD-ROM drives are assigned something other than hdx. The MFS_Live CD boots easily 4 times faster on either machine and doesn't complain of anything. It also registers the SATA drives more properly as /dev/sdx, and allows them to be hot-plugged, assigning the drive parameters on the fly.

I think it's pretty clear in order to make this work effectively it's going to require the MFS_Live boot. I've gotten the machine hacked and running by hand, so the pressure for this weekend is off, but one way or another I'd like to get this working.


----------



## jader

Hi

I´m from Brazil (www.abandonemicrosoft.net/brtivo) and I´m trying to create a new image for my Tivo TCDx40

I already have one working but I´m unable to backup it with WINMFS. 
So I´m starting from zero: have to use v.401B (got one from PTVupgrade came one of my Tivo TCD240 + buy LBA48 Boot CD iso and The Slicer as suggested.
Created SAPPER CD (have to buy MagicISO because my image became bigger than 300MB), but now I´m not getting SAPPER to work, and I think my problem is I´m using 4.01B and have no custom_kernels for that VERY OLD version.
I´m getting just the Welcome screen and I find on Wiki that is a wrong kernel most of time.
Am I correct ? Can someone help me with a old custom_kernel ? Other tips ?

Thanks

Jáder


----------



## MungoJerrie

jader said:


> <snip>but now I´m not getting SAPPER to work, and I think my problem is I´m using 4.01B and have no custom_kernels for that VERY OLD version.


You want the killhdinitrd 4.01a kernel which should be on the $5 dvrupgrade disc. Although SApper should detect your s/w version and install that one for you. It could be something else then. You should get a boot log capture for more info.


----------



## jader

MungoJerrie said:


> You want the killhdinitrd 4.01a kernel which should be on the $5 dvrupgrade disc. Although SApper should detect your s/w version and install that one for you. It could be something else then. You should get a boot log capture for more info.


I´m sorry but I cannot have any access to HDD after try to boot it on Tivo.
Before SApper I can mount partitions 7 an 9 putting Tivo HDD on a PC.
After try to boot... no way!

I´m not willing to pay more US$ 5 just as easy... that´s becaming a expensive hack. Any other way to get those killhdinitrd kernel ? 
I must to have those kernel files on some of other many Tivo CDs I have.

For example: In ptvlba48-4.04DD ISO I can see a vmlinux.px.gz file on s2_kernels/4.0.1a directory and that ISO is part of SApper directory.

Shouldn´t SApper use it ? How SApper know what kernel to use to hack/patch the Tivo HDD ?


----------



## MungoJerrie

jader said:


> For example: In ptvlba48-4.04DD ISO I can see a *vmlinux.px.gz* file on s2_kernels/4.0.1a directory and that ISO is part of SApper directory.
> Shouldn´t SApper use it ? How SApper know what kernel to use to hack/patch the Tivo HDD ?


Yes, that's the kernel file. SApper doesn't know what s/w version you are running; it just knows what model tivo you have. I think it assumes you're running a recent version depending on your model and selects the appropriate kernel. You could move the kernel by hand. Look here for the basic steps http://www.dvrpedia.com/Hack_the_TiVo_kernel


----------



## rbautch

For 240 standalone, the Sapper uses the 7.2.2-oth-K1 kernel. It looks for it on your CD in the /s2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-K1 directory. You can fool the script into using your 4.01a kernel by using MagicIso to change the name of the /s2_kernels/4.0.1a directory to /s2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-K1. 

MunjoJerrie's suggestion of copying the kernel manually will also work.


----------



## jader

rbautch said:


> For 240 standalone, the Sapper uses the 7.2.2-oth-K1 kernel. It looks for it on your CD in the /s2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-K1 directory. You can fool the script into using your 4.01a kernel by using MagicIso to change the name of the /s2_kernels/4.0.1a directory to /s2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-K1.
> 
> MunjoJerrie's suggestion of copying the kernel manually will also work.


Yes, that worked.
I changed file inside directory for a 4.01a image.
I´ll try to find a 4.01b kernel image... I´m sure I have one somewhere... because I was using it.
I had to do not apply USB backported drivers because they are for 2.4.20 kernel and 4.01a has a 2.4.18 kernel. But that a minor problem.

Thanks by your quick help.
(I have new doubts and will open a new thread)


----------



## jader

I have build a SApper CD (after great help of this forum).
But when it boots, it:
1) show like a PTVupgrade disk
2) do restore of 000001 image file VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRY slowly.
I can restore that file on my Ubuntu in a few minutes (3 to 5) but when booting from this CD it takes half an hour. Must have something wrong.
BTW: I never try to boot from PTVupgrade disk and restore... 
3) I need a 4.01b kernel to update and backported USB drivers... when I get those I´ll try to apply again.

I think SApper script could be enhanced by:
1) Allow you to choose what kernel to restore
2) verify kernel & usb drivers compatibility
anyways... thanks to all of you.

Jáder


----------



## rrusek

I would like to appologize ahead of time if I am just being a newbie and am missing something simple.

I got my Tivo TCD649080 last November. I got my hacked prom and installed it. I stumbled accress Sapper and decided that would be the easiest path to take for the upgrade. I needed the Tivo hacked since I wanted to put in a larger HD in it and enable streaming to my xbox.

I purchasded the following:

SW-ICAKE-S2SA-DL-649 
InstantCake for Series2 Standalone TiVo Units

SW-LBA48-DL-649 
LBA48 Boot CD version with Enhancements

After following the instructions I got my larger HD preped and installed.

I was up and running without any hitches.

Ever since then every 30 days I get the following service dis-connection message:

The Tivo DVR has not connected successfully to the Tivo
service for more than 30 days. (Service Message: 100)

The only way I found to clear this aside from pulling the HD is to go through the Tivo menu's and to select the option that erases the configuration information in my Tivo. I have been doing this for the last couple months but my wife is getting tired of loosing the Season Passes.

Is there a easier way than this? Did I skip a step somewhere or is this the price that you have to pay for having a hacked Tivo?

I did notice that I did not by and install the Slicer. Is that what I am missing?

Please advise,
Thank you,
Robert.


----------



## rbautch

> The Tivo DVR has not connected successfully to the Tivo
> service for more than 30 days. (Service Message: 100


Your tivo needs to call in regularly to get guide data. The Sapper does not prevent this from happening, so we need to find out what is. First confirm you phone and network settings are correct. Then try to 'force a call' to Tivo using your tivo's menus - I think it's under 'settings' then 'phone'. If the call fails, check your author file to make sure there are no lines in there starting with 'route add'. Also check to make sure your router or firewall is not blocking the traffic to tivo. Also check your kernel log for clues to why the call is failing. One more possibility is that Tivo is expecting you to have a newer software version than you're currently running. Run the following command, and post the result: echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh.


----------



## rrusek

rbautch said:


> Your tivo needs to call in regularly to get guide data. The Sapper does not prevent this from happening, so we need to find out what's is. First confirm you phone and network settings are correct. Then try to 'force a call' to Tivo using your tivo's menus - I think it's under 'settings' then 'phone'. If the call fails, check your author file to make sure there are no lines in there starting with 'route add'. Also check to make sure your router or firewall is not blocking the traffic to tivo. Also check your kernel log for clues to why the call is failing. One more possibility is that Tivo is expecting you to have a newer software version than you're currently running. Run the following command, and post the result: echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh.


Thank you for the quick response. I use the network connection to connect to Tivo not the phone line. I have forced the connection. The first time it took a long time. Know whenever I do a force it just goes really quick like it is not doing anything.

Here are the results from running the command you gave me to try:
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
7.2.5-01-2-649 tyDb 4273 12/11/07 07:38 860
9.1a-01-2-649 tyDb 278661 01/11/08 15:17 876
ACTIVE tyDb 4273 12/11/07 07:38 860

Thank you,
Robert.


----------



## rbautch

Your tivo has downloaded 9.1a software, but has not installed it because the Sapper prevented it (to avoid overwriting your hacks). You'll to need to upgrade to the latest software, or else Tivo shuts off your guide data. Your options are:
1. Do an in-place slice upgrade using the Slicer. If you want to save $20, you could also learn how to do a manual software upgrade using slices. 
2. Adjust your upgradesoftware bootpage parameter, let you tivo upgrade to the new software and overwrite your hacks, then pull the drive and re-run the Sapper.


----------



## rrusek

rbautch said:


> Your tivo has downloaded 9.1a software, but has not installed it because the Sapper prevented it (to avoid overwriting your hacks). You'll to need to upgrade to the latest software, or else Tivo shuts off your guide date. Your options are:
> 1. Do an in-place slice upgrade using the Slicer. If you want to save $20, you could also learn how to do a manual software upgrade using slices.
> 2. Adjust your upgradesoftware bootpage parameter, let you tivo upgrade to the new software and overwrite your hacks, then pull the drive and re-run the Sapper.


Thank you for all your help. I used the Slicer and am all up and running.

Robert.


----------



## tivo_madness

Does anyone know if the sapper script works with an IDE to SATA/USB interface? My desktop only has SATA/USB ports. 

Anyone tried it? I haven't bought an adapter yet... Thanks!


----------



## adhamh

Has anyone done the modifications necessary to the sapper scripts so that they could run on OS X or Linux?

It seems like the biggest problem is the sapper_isomaker.bat and converting it to be a bash script...


----------



## adhamh

rbautch said:


> Even though the DVRupgrade boot disc download asks you for your model number, it's the exact same iso for all tivo models, including the S3. Just pick any model number and download it.


Is the same true for the Slicer and Instantcake?

Just to be clear...

I have a TivoHD, DVRUpdate does not list compatible versions of LBA48 Boot CD, The Slicer, or Instantcake for the TivoHD.

Can you confirm that I can use any version of these from DVRUpdate with your SApper script? Just want to make sure before I start down this road...


----------



## rbautch

adhamh said:


> Is the same true for the Slicer and Instantcake?
> 
> Just to be clear...
> 
> I have a TivoHD, DVRUpdate does not list compatible versions of LBA48 Boot CD, The Slicer, or Instantcake for the TivoHD.
> 
> Can you confirm that I can use any version of these from DVRUpdate with your SApper script? Just want to make sure before I start down this road...


Slicer is the same for all tivos, but not Instantcake. If they don't have a TivoHD instantcake yet, they will soon.


----------



## bzed

When I download sapper from the link on the instruction page, burn and run it, it says Sapper version 2.4 and the instruction page says the new version 2.5 is out as of May 9, I think the link is referring to the old version 2.4. Can you please update the link?

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

The download is current, even though it says it's version 2.4. I'll update it, but it won't be until early next week when I return.


----------



## Rushingjs

Does the new version still use the 7.2.2-oth Kernel?? I am having driver problems because of the mismatch between 7.2.2-oth and 9.3 software. I've been told my best options are to monte in a neutered 9.3 kernel and use 9.3 stock drivers for my wireless card. Would this be the way to go, or is there simple solution. I'm willing to learn about monte but if there is an easier way i would rather try that.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

Yes it does. Did the SApper prompt you to use stock 7.2 drivers?


----------



## Rushingjs

I just updated my sapper disk, I was using version 1.8... the new one loaded the old 7.3.1 drivers, which for some reason I could not get working right when I copied them over manually, but it works now!


----------



## physans

Does sapper work with 9.3 now? Where is the new sapper version available for download?


----------



## rbautch

physans said:


> Does sapper work with 9.3 now? Where is the new sapper version available for download?


The newest version is linked to in the first post of this thread. It should work with 9.3, but not sure if anyone has tried it yet.


----------



## physans

rbautch said:


> The newest version is linked to in the first post of this thread. It should work with 9.3, but not sure if anyone has tried it yet.


Thank you!
I downloaded this and ran sapper_isomaker.bat , but ended up with 
a sapper_universal_CD.iso file that is only 12,648,448 bytes . Isn't this quite small? My directory structure is exactly that which is listed in the PDF and website instructions.

_edit:_ Nevermind, I looked at the batch script and figured out what the problem was. I previously had both the 000001 image and the instantcake ISO in my sapper_tools folder. I went in and deleted the 000001 image and let the batch script extract its own image, now it came out to 206 MB and looks better!


----------



## physans

Ok, I have big problems! You can probably tell from the time of this posting that I am literally losing sleep over this! I read many threads before posting this, so I hope someone can help.

I built the 9.3 CD onto my 160 GB hard drive. Everything in the sapper script appeared to go smoothly, and the script finished successfully.

I then put the HD in the Tivo, plugged it in, and the Tivo just stays at the gray 'Welome, Powering up..." screen for ever. I hear the hard drive spin up, then after a minute it clicks off, then after another minute I hear it spin up again... cycle repeats forever while it stays at the Gray screen.

I tried rebuilding the HD from the sapper CD from a different (non-Dell) computer, same problem.
I tried using other IDE cables, same problem.
I tried rebuilding the HD from the sapper CD from yet another computer, same problem.
I went out to Best Buy and bought a new 160 GB hd, bulit the TiVo drive from multiple 
computers and plugged into the tivo with multiple IDE cables, STILL the same problem!

I don't think my TiVo is fried, because the video outputs, the front of the tivo lights up green, and the HD is getting power and spinning up.

Is it possible I have some stupid easy to solve problem causing the gray screen and hard drive click-off/click-on, such as a bad lithium battery on the tivo motherboard?

I don't want to trash the box because I have lifetime service. It is a 240 series (originally 80 hours).

What should I do to solve this and get my awesome SAppered TiVo running again?


----------



## classicsat

You could hook up the serial console and see where it is failing.


----------



## bzed

I see that there is version 2.7 of the Sapper now, but my S3 upgraded to the 9.4 service update even though I thought my bootpage had upgrade=false.

Regardless, I pulled the drive and re-sappered it using version 2.5, and now the tivo hangs on the Almost There screen.

I will re-try with 2.7 this evening, but any one have any luck with Sapper and the 9.4 service update?

Thx.

Bzed


----------



## physans

classicsat said:


> You could hook up the serial console and see where it is failing.


Can you give me more information on how to do this please?


----------



## classicsat

Look how to hook up serial bash. You will need a serial cable with a 1/8" stereo male to 9 pin d-sub female (I am fortunate to have one that came with an old digital camera, plus have a cacophony of pieces to do it over a length of ethernet cable), or the stock TiVo serial cable with a gender changer and null modem, connected to your computer's serial port. Open up your terminal program to 115,200, 8,n,1.


----------



## phoenixZed

rbautch,

I see you posted version 2.7, but version I get when I download is 2.5 from May. I tried looking at the source file (from the link earlier in the thread) to see what changed but it is only version 2.2. Could you provide the updated source and let us know what has changed? Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

The latest version is now posted. The only thing to change in the last few versions is that I'm using updated versions of BusyBox and the enhancement script. The binary may still show version 4.5, but that part of the package hasn't changed. If you want a look at the source, please PM me.


----------



## bzed

Thanks everyone for ignoring me.

So am I to believe that no one here has used the sapper successfully on a 9.4L S3 Tivo?

I've dug out my serial cable (I had Omikron install a serial port on my S3 when he changed my prom) and I will play with it some more after work tonight.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## rbautch

bzed said:


> Thanks everyone for ignoring me.
> 
> So am I to believe that no one here has used the sapper successfully on a 9.4L S3 Tivo?
> 
> I've dug out my serial cable (I had Omikron install a serial port on my S3 when he changed my prom) and I will play with it some more after work tonight.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


Perhaps nobody has tried it yet. There's not a whole lot of people that use the sapper. That attitude won't get you much support here, at least not from me.


----------



## bzed

I apoligize if my previous post came off as if I was having attitude, It was early morning before work, and I was late and rushing.

I have used the:

Zipper on 3 DTivos
Sapper on Series 2.5 Tivo
Sapper on Series 3 9.2 and 9.3 Tivo

So I was surprised when I re-Sappered the previously Sappered 9.3 S3 Tivo after it upgraded to 9.4 recently and wiped out all of my hacks. I'm sure If I were more skilled I could of switched back to the 9.3 partition, but intead I chose to re-Sapper, and now I am stuck on the Almost There screen.

I hooked up the serial cable and it looks like it is stopping on a "### WARNING: InitTuningResolverLogic: Working without tuning resolver"

So I am not sure what that means. I can post more of the serial output if that would be helpful.

Thanks in advance for any help or advice that anyone can offer in gettimg my Tivo back online.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## lrhorer

Release 9.4 is not directly compatible with older kernels. The new release has the USB drivers compiled into the kernel in order to support the SDV Tuning Adpater. You need to see if you can un-do the SApper hack on 9.4 and then either neuter the 9.4 kernel yourself or else load a kernel with backport drivers.


----------



## bzed

Yeah, Thx. 

I pretty much came to the same conclusion becaused I used Jamie's gen 05 kernel manually, and I had the same result as the sapper.

I see a process at ddb to killhdinitrd the 9.4 kernel in place on the drive.

It would be cool if this process could be adapted into the sapper routine, then no one would ever have kernal compatibility issues.


----------



## magnus

Does the sapper work with Tivo Network Adapter (AG0100)? If so, which version of the drivers should I use with 9.3? 7.3 or 7.2? 

Also, does it support WPA?

Thanks


----------



## classicsat

IMHO, if you are using the TiVo adapter, you shouldn't muck with the backport drivers at all. WPA began in 8.1. I don't know if that involves the drivers at all, but probably does.


----------



## magnus

I tried to uninstall using tweak.sh and that seemed to download a new version. However, when it asked if I wanted to use 2.0 drivers... this time I said no.

When I try to hook up the Tivo G adapter, it is recognized but when I try to choose WPA it says that it's not supported with my adapter and that I need to use the Tivo adapter (which I am).

Is it just that the hacked kernel does not support this? Thanks



classicsat said:


> IMHO, if you are using the TiVo adapter, you shouldn't muck with the backport drivers at all. WPA began in 8.1. I don't know if that involves the drivers at all, but probably does.


----------



## StanSimmons

My prom hacked TiVoHD running v9.4 didn't play well with Sapper v2.7.

It rebooted once then hung on the Almost There screen. I tried it both with and without the backport drivers.

Any ideas?


----------



## MungoJerrie

StanSimmons said:


> My prom hacked TiVoHD running v9.4 didn't play well with Sapper v2.7.
> 
> It rebooted once then hung on the Almost There screen. I tried it both with and without the backport drivers.
> 
> Any ideas?


The 9.4 upgrade made changes to the usb network drivers. They are now built into the kernel. If you want to use backports you have to manually load the modules. You're probably better off replacing the initrd. Go to the "other" forum and check out the 9.4 thread; it has all the details.


----------



## StanSimmons

MungoJerrie said:


> The 9.4 upgrade made changes to the usb network drivers. They are now built into the kernel. If you want to use backports you have to manually load the modules. You're probably better off replacing the initrd. Go to the "other" forum and check out the 9.4 thread; it has all the details.


I don't particularly want the backport drivers as I'll be using the built-in ethernet.

I figured that would be the answer, but was hoping that there was an update to Sapper coming.

ETA: Which thread in DDB? The 3 page one I found never gave any details.


----------



## MungoJerrie

StanSimmons said:


> ETA: Which thread in DDB? The 3 page one I found never gave any details.


It's the "9.4 on S3/HD" thread; perhaps it's a bit obtuse, but inferring a bit I believe you have to load the modules (usbcore, ehci-hcd, usb-ohci) via an insmod command in your startup (.author) script.


----------



## tevoisseur

What's the best way to put a TMF file back onto a SA Tivo? I've tried to upload a few but they do not play. They just show a { in the title and won't play for some reason.


----------



## classicsat

Can you convert it to an MPEG2? If so, do that and use TTCB to feed it back.


----------



## tevoisseur

Yep, that worked. Thanks. Was hoping to just use mfs_ftp (TMF) to pull from one and push to the other but that does not seem to work. Tried MovieLoader and that does not seem to work either. Either way it just puts the TMF/TY file on the other box but it's not playable.



classicsat said:


> Can you convert it to an MPEG2? If so, do that and use TTCB to feed it back.


----------



## pmoore603

Couple questions... I just want to confirm my thoughts after reading this and other threads on these boards.

I have a S2 140 SA TiVo. The hard drive died, so I purchased a 320GB drive and plopped InstantCake on it. It's running v9.3-01-2-140. I then, once it was up and running, pulled the drive and fired up SApper for it.

1.) The SApper utility asks if I am using 7.x software... is that the software version that is listed in TiVo's System Information? I assume so and that I should answer no to this question.

2.) For a non-SApper'ed TiVo... does it use drivers in the kernel? I assume so, and that I should select no to using the backported drivers.

3.) I have a TiVo wireless adapter that worked fine pre-HD crash. Should this adapter work post-SApper on the 9.3 software release?


----------



## acdc_rulz

pmoore603 said:


> Couple questions... I just want to confirm my thoughts after reading this and other threads on these boards.
> 
> I have a S2 140 SA TiVo. The hard drive died, so I purchased a 320GB drive and plopped InstantCake on it. It's running v9.3-01-2-140. I then, once it was up and running, pulled the drive and fired up SApper for it.
> 
> 1.) The SApper utility asks if I am using 7.x software... is that the software version that is listed in TiVo's System Information? I assume so and that I should answer no to this question.
> 
> 2.) For a non-SApper'ed TiVo... does it use drivers in the kernel? I assume so, and that I should select no to using the backported drivers.
> 
> 3.) I have a TiVo wireless adapter that worked fine pre-HD crash. Should this adapter work post-SApper on the 9.3 software release?


Hi,
I am in the same boat I believe as pmoore603. My stand-alone Tivo TCD24004A is currently running a killhdinitrd' 7.2.2 kernel. However, I am running Tivo software 9.3.0.1 and am trying to connect and use the Tivo Wireless G adapter. From what I read in other forums, there is a conflict between using the Tivo stock wireless drivers (usb-cdc.o etc.) and a 7.2.2 neutered kernel. I already tried going back to 7.3xx wireless drivers but I need WPA security and the 7.3.x drivers do not have this.

My question is, if I am able to extract a virgin copy of the 9.3xx Tivo software's kernel (which I have done already) is there an updated release of killhdinitrd that will "neuter" this kernel so I can dd it into my boot partition and thus be able to use my Tivo Wireless card?

Does the SAPper tool handle this and still give WPA functionality? Just is unfortunate if the most current kernel version that can be "neutered" by killhdinitrd (0.9.3) is 7.2.2!

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

pmoore603 said:


> Couple questions... I just want to confirm my thoughts after reading this and other threads on these boards.
> 
> I have a S2 140 SA TiVo. The hard drive died, so I purchased a 320GB drive and plopped InstantCake on it. It's running v9.3-01-2-140. I then, once it was up and running, pulled the drive and fired up SApper for it.
> 
> 1.) The SApper utility asks if I am using 7.x software... is that the software version that is listed in TiVo's System Information? I assume so and that I should answer no to this question.
> 
> 2.) For a non-SApper'ed TiVo... does it use drivers in the kernel? I assume so, and that I should select no to using the backported drivers.
> 
> 3.) I have a TiVo wireless adapter that worked fine pre-HD crash. Should this adapter work post-SApper on the 9.3 software release?


1. Correct. This question matches the kernel to be installed with your software. 
2. I'm not sure I understand the question. The SApper will install backported drivers while the drive is in the PC. 
3. Not sure.


----------



## rbautch

acdc_rulz said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same boat I believe as pmoore603. My stand-alone Tivo TCD24004A is currently running a killhdinitrd' 7.2.2 kernel. However, I am running Tivo software 9.3.0.1 and am trying to connect and use the Tivo Wireless G adapter. From what I read in other forums, there is a conflict between using the Tivo stock wireless drivers (usb-cdc.o etc.) and a 7.2.2 neutered kernel. I already tried going back to 7.3xx wireless drivers but I need WPA security and the 7.3.x drivers do not have this.
> 
> My question is, if I am able to extract a virgin copy of the 9.3xx Tivo software's kernel (which I have done already) is there an updated release of killhdinitrd that will "neuter" this kernel so I can dd it into my boot partition and thus be able to use my Tivo Wireless card?
> 
> Does the SAPper tool handle this and still give WPA functionality? Just is unfortunate if the most current kernel version that can be "neutered" by killhdinitrd (0.9.3) is 7.2.2!
> 
> Thanks.


If you're using an wireless adapter and you're not using 7.x software, but are using a killhdinitrd'd 7.2 kernel, the SApper will ask you if you want to install stock 7.3 drivers which may allow it to work.

Check the killhdinitrd thread on DDB for software versions that are supported.


----------



## pmoore603

I have been partially successful with the TiVo Wireless G adapter. I got the adapter up twice last evening while futzing around with things. Unfortunately, I wasn't keeping careful notes of what I did to get it going. I did not have SApper copy over any drivers.

What I do know is that I insmod'ed in usb-cdc.o, and then later ran network.tcl. Prior to that I had played with another adapter (NetGear) in the very same boot cycle. After running network.tcl, the link light came on. At this point, I suspect it's a config issue. Ifconfig shows eth0, but only with -a, and it doesn't have an IP address. It's almost as if network.tcl isn't doing anything now. Q: Ideas?

One thing of note is that I edited rc.sysinit.author to include the insmod (last line to execute). It appears that this is occurring too late... the adapter is loaded prior to this in the boot cycle, but no driver is claiming it. It gets the "no driver claims this device" message unless I rmmod the usb-cdc driver and then insmod it. Q: Is there a better place to insmod the driver?


----------



## pmoore603

Well, it's working now. I messed around with ifconfig and manually configured eth0 (static IP), and added a route to my gateway. Reboot, and it came up. Still had the "no device claims" message (which I know can be normal). When the TiVo WG adapter is working, I see the following message about once per second, on serial console:

KBUILD_BASENAME.c: eth0: timeout

*shrug*

Next: Try to enable WEP.


----------



## SydHeresy

I hope this is the right place...

I have a tivo SA TCD140. I have ran instantcake on the drive and everything works like a champ. I recently have been trying to enable the hacks/mods for the tivo. I have tried using the Sapper disk as well as the LBA48 boot disk to patch the kernel and so forth. Every time I've tried this my Linksys USB100M stops being detected. The adapter comes on and lights up as normal though.

I've read through here, and other forums, and can't seem to find someone with my exact problem. Anything close to mine I haven't seen a solution, but this has had to come up for other people.

Any ideas?


----------



## MonXciDe

Hi I'm sorry if this is covered somewhere else, but I have been searching for a couple of days now. Can someone point me in the direction of manually updating software. I will be picking up a copy of "The Slicer" next week. I have installed "The Sapper" on my standalone series 2 and I am not receiving guide updates any more, (it has been saying "still getting information, guide data good until 11/13 for two weeks.) Any help on this topic would be much appreciated.


----------



## MonXciDe

SydHeresy:


I found when I installed the back ported drivers on the instantcake cd, that my linksys adapter did the same thing. Try installing without the back ported drivers. The updated 2.0 drivers in the "Enhancement Script" worked fine though.


----------



## SydHeresy

MonXciDe said:


> SydHeresy:
> 
> I found when I installed the back ported drivers on the instantcake cd, that my linksys adapter did the same thing. Try installing without the back ported drivers. The updated 2.0 drivers in the "Enhancement Script" worked fine though.


Thanks! I have tried with and without the backported drivers the Sapper CD tries to install. I have also tried the custom kernels available on the disk, without any other modifications, and would get the same result if it booted up at all.


----------



## MonXciDe

I have a Stand alone series 2 tivo, series number starts with 230. I have ran the sapper tool on it. I am not really concerned about keeping the hacks on it, what I am concerned with is getting it to update again. It is currently running the 7.2 software on it and it will not gather anymore guide data (have already reformatted twice to fix this) I have also edited the boot page to read:

root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=true

but I am still no receiving any updates or more guide data. It is currently connected to the internet via Ethernet and I have forced it to call in, which it does and acts like it is downloading and loading, but nothing is actually happening. A point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated, either a link for manual loading the software or how I might be able to force the guide/software data.


----------



## MonXciDe

I have found the guide for manually upgrading the software, but as it turns out my tivo has not downloaded and SW upgrades

Name Type Id Date Time Size
7.2.0-oth-01-2-140	tyDb	5436	11/09/05 17:44	812
ACTIVE	tyDb	5436	11/09/05 17:44	812

What can I do to get the guide data downloading again?


----------



## pmoore603

My S2 Model 140 is in the same boat as of this past week. Haven't researched much yet. Got a link to the guide?


----------



## Da Goon

MonXciDe said:


> I have found the guide for manually upgrading the software, but as it turns out my tivo has not downloaded and SW upgrades
> 
> Name Type Id Date Time Size
> 7.2.0-oth-01-2-140	tyDb	5436	11/09/05 17:44	812
> ACTIVE	tyDb	5436	11/09/05 17:44	812
> 
> What can I do to get the guide data downloading again?


what do you get from 'mfs_dumpobj /SwModule' ?


----------



## MonXciDe

Da Goon said:


> what do you get from 'mfs_dumpobj /SwModule' ?


SwModule 1646/11 PRIMARY {
ServerVersion[9]=2
ModuleFile[19]=1647
ModuleRelease[18]=1
ModuleVersion[17]=7.2.0-oth-01-2
Name[16]=GZcore
ServerId[8]=54875929
Version[1]=1
IndexPath[4]=/SwModule/1646 /Server/54875929
}
SwModule 1649/11 PRIMARY {
ServerVersion[9]=2
ModuleFile[19]=1650
ModuleRelease[18]=1
ModuleVersion[17]=7.2.0-oth-01-2
Name[16]=GZhpk-Series2
ServerId[8]=54875937
Version[1]=1
IndexPath[4]=/SwModule/1649 /Server/54875937
}
SwModule 1651/11 PRIMARY {
ServerVersion[9]=2
ModuleFile[19]=1652
ModuleRelease[18]=1
ModuleVersion[17]=7.2.0-oth-01-2
Name[16]=GZkernel-Series2
ServerId[8]=54875931
Version[1]=1
IndexPath[4]=/SwModule/1651 /Server/54875931
}
SwModule 5437/11 PRIMARY {
ServerVersion[9]=2
ModuleFile[19]=5439
ModuleRelease[18]=1
ModuleVersion[17]=7.2.0-oth-01-2
Name[16]=utils
ServerId[8]=54875927
Version[1]=1
IndexPath[4]=/SwModule/5437 /Server/54875927
}
SwModule 88855/11 PRIMARY {
ServerVersion[9]=2
ModuleFile[19]=88856
ModuleRelease[18]=1
ModuleVersion[17]=9.3.2-01-2
Name[16]=GZcore
ServerId[8]=140691358
Version[1]=1
IndexPath[4]=/SwModule/88855 /Server/140691358
}
SwModule 88857/11 PRIMARY {
ServerVersion[9]=2
ModuleFile[19]=88858
ModuleRelease[18]=1
ModuleVersion[17]=9.3.2-01-2
Name[16]=GZhpk-Series2
ServerId[8]=140691374
Version[1]=1
IndexPath[4]=/SwModule/88857 /Server/140691374
}
SwModule 88859/11 PRIMARY {
ServerVersion[9]=2
ModuleFile[19]=88860
ModuleRelease[18]=1
ModuleVersion[17]=9.3.2-01-2
Name[16]=GZkernel-Series2
ServerId[8]=140691370
Version[1]=1
IndexPath[4]=/SwModule/88859 /Server/140691370
}
SwModule 88932/11 PRIMARY {
ServerVersion[9]=2
ModuleFile[19]=88933
ModuleRelease[18]=1
ModuleVersion[17]=9.3.2-01-2
Name[16]=utils
ServerId[8]=140691356
Version[1]=1
IndexPath[4]=/SwModule/88932 /Server/140691356


----------



## MonXciDe

I tried to manually do the update with:
MonXciDe-TiVo# /tvbin/installSw.itcl 9.3.2-01-2-140
11/24:17:28:37: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: No software found in db for "9.3.2-01-2-
140", can't open object (TV_DB_NOT_FOUND)

I also did it with out the 140 at the end of the string.
I'm new to tivo and linux but I will try any suggestions


----------



## Da Goon

thought you'd see something like that. check your pm.


----------



## kakoehler

I looked all over and could not find anyplace other than here to put this. Sorry if this is the wrong place.

I am running 4.01B and Kernel 2.4.18 and I want to stop the TIVO from
booting on its own. Want to manually reboot by either unplug and replug
or using TIVOWEB or Teraterm.
Is there a patch I can apply?


----------



## kakoehler

As I am not getting any responses to my question above, how about this:

What might happen if I renamed /tvbin/reboot to a dummy name and the system couldn't find the reboot module? Would this stop my TIVO from booting or would it cause a system error and not run correctly?

Hope someone has an answer.


----------



## rbautch

kakoehler said:


> I looked all over and could not find anyplace other than here to put this. Sorry if this is the wrong place.
> 
> I am running 4.01B and Kernel 2.4.18 and I want to stop the TIVO from
> booting on its own. Want to manually reboot by either unplug and replug
> or using TIVOWEB or Teraterm.
> Is there a patch I can apply?


Type "root" to open up your crontab. Then delete the line that causes your tivo to reboot.


----------



## kakoehler

rbautch said:


> Type "root" to open up your crontab. Then delete the line that causes your tivo to reboot.


There are no lines in crontab that boot the TIVO. This boot happens about every 4 days. Any other ideas?


----------



## kakoehler

kakoehler said:


> There are no lines in crontab that boot the TIVO. This boot happens about every 4 days. Any other ideas?


Never mind. I found my real cron commands. They were in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root. These are the commands I see in the various log files .

Why didn't I see them when I issued the "root" command?


----------



## kakoehler

kakoehler said:


> Never mind. I found my real cron commands. They were in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root. These are the commands I see in the various log files .
> 
> Why didn't I see them when I issued the "root" command?


Never mind again. Sorry. I see now that the root command actually issues the VI editor against my cron root file and only showed the first page of the file. Not used to using VI and didn't know how to get to the second page of the file. Used my own editor against the cron root file and commented out the commands that did the booting.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rmcelwee

Ok, I am about ready to tackle upgrading/hacking my SA240 Tivo that has the fall update on it. I just read all 15 pages of this thread and I have two questions:

1) I have an older version of Instantcake. Do I need to upgrade it or anything to use it with the fall update? I saw someone saying something about an incompatibility but I don't know if that pertains to me.

2) My SA240 has been upgraded to 1TB. Any problems with doing that before using SApper?

Thanks in advance for any advice or answers to questions I may have over the next few days!


----------



## Soapm

rmcelwee said:


> Ok, I am about ready to tackle upgrading/hacking my SA240 Tivo that has the fall update on it. I just read all 15 pages of this thread and I have two questions:
> 
> 1) I have an older version of Instantcake. Do I need to upgrade it or anything to use it with the fall update? I saw someone saying something about an incompatibility but I don't know if that pertains to me.
> 
> 2) My SA240 has been upgraded to 1TB. Any problems with doing that before using SApper?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice or answers to questions I may have over the next few days!


You are mixing up thoughts so I suggest you slow down a bit before proceeding.

Instacake is an image you use when your Tivo has no OS. If your Tivo is running then you don't need an image like Instacake.

Upgrading meas installing a new OS. Sapper has nothing to do with this function.

Having said that, what exactly are you trying to do? Just install a 1TB drive?


----------



## rmcelwee

Soapm said:


> You are mixing up thoughts so I suggest you slow down a bit before proceeding.
> 
> Instacake is an image you use when your Tivo has no OS. If your Tivo is running then you don't need an image like Instacake.
> 
> Upgrading meas installing a new OS. Sapper has nothing to do with this function.
> 
> Having said that, what exactly are you trying to do? Just install a 1TB drive?


Yes, now I am really confused because the install docs for Sapper explicitly say to download Instantcake???

I have already upgraded my Tivo to 1TB. All I want to do now is gain FTP access to it and install Tivoweb. Are you saying that SApper will not do this? Are you saying that I do not need LBA48, slicer, and instantcake (for the Tivo image) as mentioned in the SApper docs?

Another question - If I do not use slicer with the SApper build (to save $20) will SApper still install? Will this mean I just have to SAp the drive again when the next update comes out. I don't mind pulling the drive a few times a year and reinstalling Tivoweb, I just don't want any problems because I don't have the slicer ISO in the build (or because I preform multiple SApper installs during the year).


----------



## Soapm

rmcelwee said:


> Yes, now I am really confused because the install docs for Sapper explicitly say to download Instantcake???


Since your drive already has a working image, you don't really need instacake. If I'm not mistaken, you can just give a file that name and stick it in the directory. There is a question on the menu about the OS. Make sure you answer that right since you don't really have instacake.



rmcelwee said:


> I have already upgraded my Tivo to 1TB. All I want to do now is gain FTP access to it and install Tivoweb. Are you saying that SApper will not do this? Are you saying that I do not need LBA48, slicer, and instantcake (for the Tivo image) as mentioned in the SApper docs?


SApper will do the FTP for you and if memory serves correctly you don't need instacake and slicer... I don't recall LBA48... Russ should be along and will give you the correct advice. It's been years since I did mine.



rmcelwee said:


> Another question - If I do not use slicer with the SApper build (to save $20) will SApper still install? Will this mean I just have to SAp the drive again when the next update comes out. I don't mind pulling the drive a few times a year and reinstalling Tivoweb, I just don't want any problems because I don't have the slicer ISO in the build (or because I preform multiple SApper installs during the year).


I recommend going to this thread and using Da Goon's upgrade tool. If you take the time to set it up correctly, you will not have to redo any hacks after an update. At least so far I haven't had to redo any hacks.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370876

I would also suggest you become very familiar with "Add new Hack, and keep it out of the /var directory". It allows you to install all your hacks in /enhancements/varhacks then you will symlink them to your var directory. Your VAR directory will empty from time to time but this step will automatically reinsert the contents...

http://www.dvrpedia.com/Zipper_-_SA...ck.2C_and_keep_it_out_of_the_.2Fvar_directory


----------



## rbautch

rmcelwee said:


> Ok, I am about ready to tackle upgrading/hacking my SA240 Tivo that has the fall update on it. I just read all 15 pages of this thread and I have two questions:
> 
> 1) I have an older version of Instantcake. Do I need to upgrade it or anything to use it with the fall update? I saw someone saying something about an incompatibility but I don't know if that pertains to me.
> 
> 2) My SA240 has been upgraded to 1TB. Any problems with doing that before using SApper?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice or answers to questions I may have over the next few days!


Since you're a newcomer, I suggest following the instructions to the letter. The Sapper and Zipper threads are riddled with problems caused by newbies trying to cut corners, or thinking they can do it without this or that step. The Sapper should work fine with your 1 TB drive.


----------



## rmcelwee

rbautch said:


> Since you're a newcomer, I suggest following the instructions to the letter. The Sapper and Zipper threads are riddled with problems caused by newbies trying to cut corners, or thinking they can do it without this or that step. The Sapper should work fine with your 1 TB drive.


Thanks! I'll buy both software packages (LBA48 and Slicer) that I don't have and start the install this week.


----------



## StanSimmons

Does SApper support v11.0 on the TiVoHD?


----------



## rbautch

Not sure. The kernel replacement should work, but the driver replacement may or may not.


----------



## rmcelwee

After two days of struggling and researching it is time to plead for help <G>.

I have the newest SApper, Instantcake, slicer, lb48. I can run instantcake on a fresh 1TB drive and have a perfectly working 9.3 tivo that connects to my wireless network with a Microsoft MN-510 USB wireless adapter.

If I install SApper I lose my wireless network. I can log on to the Tivo via serial and run the enhancement script but my wireless adapter still doesn't work.

What is the proper way to get the MN-510 working in ver 9.3? The MN-510 is listed in the 6.2 usb.map file that you see floating around this forum everywhere (product 045e 006e). I have seen people talking about copying drivers over to the tivo but these threads are old and so full of noise that it is hard to find good information. If anyone can give me some command lines and instructions (or point me to the right place) I would be very greatful!

Also, sometimes I run the enhancement script and it asks me about installing the USB2.0 drivers and backported drivers but most of the time it does not ask me. What is triggering this? I have ran the SApper setup 20 times in the past 2 days (just trying to get this network to work properly) but it rarely asks me to install these drivers.

FWIW, the only time I have been successful in getting the network to run after installing SApper was when I used an older version of instantcake which installed ver 7.2 on my Tivo. As soon as I updated it (with slicer) to 9.3 I lost my network.


----------



## leecallen

rmcelwee said:


> After two days of struggling and researching it is time to plead for help <G>.


I am having exactly the same problem. I purchased InstantCake 9.3 and the latest LBA48 from dvrupgrade.com. If I just image my drive, it works great, with all 3 of my USB network adapters (1 wired, 2 wireless).

But after installing ANY of the patched kernels in the LBA48 package (3.1.1c, 3.1.5, 4.0.1a, 7.2.2), I have problems. At best, TiVo boots up okay but my network adapters are "not found". This occurs even if I elect to install the backported drivers.

I think this is an incompatibility between the 9.3 TiVo software drivers (Linux kernel version 2.4.4 ?) and the older patched kernels in LBA48.

I have spent $45 on these packages (including SApper) hoping to avoid the learning curve. Now I really need to make it work.

I suspect a 7.2.0 version of InstantCake would solve my problems, if I could prevent future updates to the software. But DVRUPGRADE.COM says they can't provide earlier versions.

But the ideal solution would be to find network drivers compatible with the 9.3-01 software.

rmcelwee if you learn anything would you please share with me? My email is [email protected] (as I yell SPAM! and dive for cover).


----------



## rbautch

rmcelwee said:


> Also, sometimes I run the enhancement script and it asks me about installing the USB2.0 drivers and backported drivers but most of the time it does not ask me. What is triggering this? I have ran the SApper setup 20 times in the past 2 days (just trying to get this network to work properly) but it rarely asks me to install these drivers.


The script skips the installation of backported drivers if it detects you have a wireless setup. You're best bet is to use a wired adapter with a wireless bridge. If you want to stick with the wireless adapter, you might have better luck using stock 7.3 drivers. These are on the Sapper CD in a folder called \drivers\2.4.20_Series2_7.3stock. You can also copy them over after running the Slicer, but before rebooting. Other people have run into this issue with wireless adapters. See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5853649#post5853649


----------



## rbautch

leecallen said:


> I think this is an incompatibility between the 9.3 TiVo software drivers (Linux kernel version 2.4.4 ?) and the older patched kernels in LBA48.


 9.3 software uses a 2.4.20 kernel. I suggest doing a little research on DDB about kernels and drivers, 9.3, and your specific adapter.


----------



## rmcelwee

rbautch said:


> The script skips the installation of backported drivers if it detects you have a wireless setup. You're best bet is to use a wired adapter with a wireless bridge. If you want to stick with the wireless adapter, you might have better luck using stock 7.3 drivers. These are on the Sapper CD in a folder called \drivers\2.4.20_Series2_7.3stock. You can also copy them over after running the Slicer, but before rebooting. Other people have run into this issue with wireless adapters. See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5853649#post5853649


Thanks! I ordered a wired adapter a few days ago. I hate to admit it but I have no idea how to copy drivers from the CD to the tivo drive when it is in my PC. In fact, I'm not even sure how to view what is on the drive while it is in my PC. I can move around and look at what is on the CD but not sure of the command lines and such to do what you are telling me to do <G>. Ah, it sucks to be a newbie! I leave the DOS/Windows world maybe 2 times a year when I screw around with my Tivos...


----------



## StanSimmons

StanSimmons said:


> Does SApper support v11.0 on the TiVoHD?





rbautch said:


> Not sure. The kernel replacement should work, but the driver replacement may or may not.


Sapper 2.7 locked it up hard. Attached is the term log. Any ideas?


----------



## StanSimmons

On a humorous note, I saw the following when booting up an unmodified drive.



> Kernel signed by '... the Porridge bird ...'


I think someone is a Firesign Theatre fan


----------



## MungoJerrie

StanSimmons said:


> Sapper 2.7 locked it up hard. Attached is the term log. Any ideas?


SApper may not have been updated with the latest kernel. It looks like it's using an older kernel built on 8.1.7 source. There is a new one built on 9.4.1 sources that has the usbcore and host modules built in like the stock 9.4 tivo kernels.


----------



## Da Goon

mungojerrie is correct. either switch to a newer kernel with the host modules built in, or load them manually before tr.o is loaded.


----------



## StanSimmons

Da Goon said:


> mungojerrie is correct. either switch to a newer kernel with the host modules built in, or load them manually before tr.o is loaded.


yeah. I've had limited success on chasing that kind of information down.


----------



## MungoJerrie

StanSimmons said:


> yeah. I've had limited success on chasing that kind of information down.


The link to the kernel at DDB is:


> showpost.php?p=299520&postcount=37


 You want the Gen06 for the TivoHD. When you are done with SApper, just dd in that kernel to the appropriate active boot partition.


----------



## StanSimmons

MungoJerrie said:


> The link to the kernel at DDB is: You want the Gen06 for the TivoHD. When you are done with SApper, just dd in that kernel to the appropriate active boot partition.


Thanks! I'll give that a shot.


----------



## StanSimmons

MungoJerrie said:


> The link to the kernel at DDB is: You want the Gen06 for the TivoHD. When you are done with SApper, just dd in that kernel to the appropriate active boot partition.





StanSimmons said:


> Thanks! I'll give that a shot.


That worked. There are several programs that Sapper v2.7 installs that need tweaks for v11. Notably TiVoWebPlus and EndPadPlus.

I currently have a v11 TiVoHD with Bash and FTP access. That is good enough for tonight.

Thanks all!


----------



## rbautch

StanSimmons said:


> That worked. There are several programs that Sapper v2.7 installs that need tweaks for v11. Notably TiVoWebPlus and EndPadPlus.
> 
> I currently have a v11 TiVoHD with Bash and FTP access. That is good enough for tonight.
> 
> Thanks all!


Thanks Stan. Since I don't have a standalone myself, I could use some good feedback to keep the Sapper up to date. Please PM me with anything you discovered.


----------



## pmoore603

Model: Standalone Series 2, 140
Killhdinit: 7.2.2-oth-K1 with a monte to a neutered stock 9.3.2a kernel
TiVo Release: 9.3.2a-01-2-140

Having some wireless network adapter issues (reboot loop). I would like to revert back to a stock 9.3.2a root (for the most part) to get stock drivers for this release. The TiVo is customized with SApper and a monte, so I would have to make sure my author file and any mod scripts/files get retained.

What is the best way to accomplish this? Should I just set things up on the alternate partition, and set up the monte and other customizations over there? Boot to it and reinstall SApper? Or should I just extract the stock root files into my current active partition, and then restore my author file?


----------



## rbautch

pmoore603 said:


> Model: Standalone Series 2, 140
> Killhdinit: 7.2.2-oth-K1 with a monte to a neutered stock 9.3.2a kernel
> TiVo Release: 9.3.2a-01-2-140
> 
> Having some wireless network adapter issues (reboot loop). I would like to revert back to a stock 9.3.2a root (for the most part) to get stock drivers for this release. The TiVo is customized with SApper and a monte, so I would have to make sure my author file and any mod scripts/files get retained.
> 
> What is the best way to accomplish this? Should I just set things up on the alternate partition, and set up the monte and other customizations over there? Boot to it and reinstall SApper? Or should I just extract the stock root files into my current active partition, and then restore my author file?


Sapper and monte don't mix very well because the Sapper will replace the kernel on your current active partition. In fact with your platform, I wouldn't mess with monte at all, unless you really needed some of the performance benefits. Instead, I would install a 9.3.2a stock image and run the Sapper which installs a 7.2 killhdinitrd kernel. One caveat is that I don't know that your adapter will work with a 7.2 kernel, or if a 7.2 kernel will work with 9.3 software. If ether is the case forget what I said a go back to monte, but do it manually without the Sapper.


----------



## pmoore603

I guess I stated it wrong...

I used SApper to hack the TiVo originally. It's now monte, because I need the stock 9.3 drivers for the TiVo wireless adapter. What I meant to ask is would it be easier to set up the alternate root with stock root files, and re-"tweak" it (not reinstall SApper)? Should I extract the root files directly into my active partition? I guess either way I have to re-"tweak" and fix my rc.sysinit files.


----------



## marcusrab

Hey Guys, 

Im just getting into all the intricate hacking and cracking of my unit..

I have a dual tuner, tcd649080..

Now, when I first got this unit.. I purchased an instant-cake CD, got my upgraded drive and went on my merry little way.. Now, Ive been out of the Tivo scene for many years in favor of messing with my satellite.. so I decided to get back into it..

I looked at the Instant Cake I had and it was version tcd649-1.1-std

I read the thread (to the point where I felt comfortable) purchased the $5 boot CD from DVR upgrade and the slicer.. 

I followed the instructions properly.. put everything in the correct directories.. including the old 1.1 instantcake image.. and made the universal sapper cd, no errors.. ran the sapper on my old drive.. once again, no errors.. and upon putting the sappered drive back in the tivo I was put into a reboot loop.. it would get to the "Just a few more minutes" screen and reboot.. 

I read Mark's posts.. Now, my new idea is to follow his lead and instantcake back with my tcd649-1.1-std disk.. which I did.. and im back up and running.. got everything back to normal.. I look at the software version, it is at 7.x ( I dont remember what the exact 7. version it was).. I went to the tivo.com site and requested instant update to the 9.3 update..

Now, after I receive the update.. could I then run the sapper CD again, and this time say no to restoring the image.. instead just having it install all the tools\hacks\scripts?

Or, for this to work properly, do I have to purchase the new ic2 tcd649080 instantcake cd?


Thanks for the help guys!!!


----------



## marcusrab

marcusrab said:


> Now, after I receive the update.. could I then run the sapper CD again, and this time say no to restoring the image.. instead just having it install all the tools\hacks\scripts?


Ok, So, I got the 9.3 update overnight.. and I just decided to do this.. started sapper CD.. said no to restoring the image.. said no to wireless adapter, and said no to backported drivers..

First time around... I plugged the tivo back in.. with no Ethernet attached.. And, I got a little bit further.. I got all the way in.. saw the tivo startup movie, got all my options..

But, when I plugged my ethernet cable in.. restart.. If I started the tivo with no ethernet wire plugged in, it would function fine (go figure).. but every time I plugged the wire in, it would last about 10 seconds i could ping it and reboot.. wanting then to go through the whole "Just a few more minutes" screens.

I went to the "network" screen.. and it picked up the settings I set in the sapper install.. 192.168.1.155, subnet 255.255.255.0 .. it put my DNS to 4.4.4.4.. dont know if that is right, but I accepted it.. however, the entire time I was setting this.. it was stable.. I hit ok.. and got telnet for about 5 seconds, got to the bash screen, about to install enhancement script.. and then, reboot.

Any ideas?


----------



## MarkF2

Hey - I'm back!!!

I was one of the first guys to test the 649DTs back in 5/07 (can be seen in this thread).

Of course I forgot everything I learned.

I unhacked my DT about 15 months ago (went back to the original files and then bought 2 Tivo HDs). Anyway I would like to use my 649DT as a server to play (non-HD content) files from the HD Tivos. - Firstly can this be done?

I figured I'd run Sapper, I don't have my CD from 2 years ago so I downloaded the new Sapper file and dug up all of the files I bought 2 years ago and tried creating a CD using the ISO maker. I was having problems when booting with the CD, after mounting the CDROM drive it was not seeing the Sapper files. I'm wondering if it is because I am using old version (from May 2007) of the other files?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## marcusrab

MarkF2 said:


> Hey - I'm back!!!
> 
> I was one of the first guys to test the 649DTs back in 5/07 (can be seen in this thread).


Yea, I referenced you in my first thread!

Now I'm looking to build on your prior success' or at least recreate them


----------



## MarkF2

marcusrab said:


> Yea, I referenced you in my first thread!
> 
> Now I'm looking to build on your prior success' or at least recreate them


I'm looking to recreate it too . First I need to see if the files I have from 2 years ago are still valid/useable.

Unfortunately, my brain isn't what it used to be, so I forgot everything, but I'm a quick learner.


----------



## MarkF2

marcusrab said:


> Yea, I referenced you in my first thread!
> 
> Now I'm looking to build on your prior success' or at least recreate them


Marcusrab - You did mod the PROM first - right? I think that is required for the Sapper to work on the 649s (or at least it was required 2 years ago).


----------



## marcusrab

MarkF2 said:


> Marcusrab - You did mod the PROM first - right? I think that is required for the Sapper to work on the 649s (or at least it was required 2 years ago).


Yep, Prom Modded..

I get telnet for a *very* brief second before the system reboots itself.. Im hardwiring in before I tackle the difficult task of getting my wireless card to work properly.

Ive yet to install the enhancement script because I cant get connectivity long enough.. ive made a bash cable, maybe that is my better option, bash in and install the script..

Anyways.. Im still in need of help, do you guys think its rebooting because I booted up the first time, post sapper, without plugging my network line in first?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rbautch

The files haven't changed much in the last few years, so you should be able to recreate the CD just as you did before. The lba48 boot iso is identical so the CD you make should boot.


----------



## marcusrab

So.. 

The past few hours have been quite exciting..

I connected a line into my tivo.. same result after about 30 seconds.. reboot.. however, with the line attatched.. it got through the entire setup.. I made it to the bash and everything.. started running the enhancement script.. got to the part about channel icons.. annnnnnd.. poof.. the tivo crashed... went back into the reboot loop, until I pulled the ethernet line out.. then, like it had before, it got back to the normal Tivo Central screen..

I, for the life of me, could not get the tivo functional with a wired line.. no matter what I did, nothing.. no luck.

So, I decided, just for sh*ts and giggles.. let me try the wireless adapter.. having said no to the sapper install when it asked about the wireless adapter..

Low and behold.. the wireless worked.. and didnt cause reboot... allowed me get bash.. run the enhancement script and everything.. I even went in and changed my wireless settings so my tivo even acknowledges my WEP keys!!

Loaded up TWP.. life, for now, is good!


Still.. have no clue what happened, or what I did to get it to run properly..


For a night, I am happy!


----------



## artships

I have a freshly prom-modded tivohd. Number starts with 652. I have a new SATA hd. My PC runs Ubuntu, and I have VirtualBox to run winXP and to (and this is really cool) boot from an ISO file without having to burn it to a CD. Way handy when it came to determining the right mkisofs options. Bought the appropriate Instantcake CD image (it wouldn't install - Bummer!) and LBA48 and Slicer were deemed inappropriate for my tivo by dvrupgrade.

The Instantcake 000001 file is way too big for miso to handle, so I extracted it and put it in sapper/sapper_tools. I extracted the contents of mfslive-1.4.iso and put them in there, too. I used mkisofs from within sapper_tools:



Code:


mkisofs -o ../sapper_universal_cd.iso -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -U -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table .

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that was the intent of sapper_isomaker.bat. Anyway, burned it to a CD so I could take my PC's hd safely offline.

Booted from the CD (/dev/hdd) with my prospective new SATA harddrive plugged-in as well as the original. Used the 
MFSLive Linux Boot CD ICG (Interactive Command Generator v1.4) to generate the correct restore command for having the original drive on /dev/sdb and the new one on /dev/sda:


Code:


backup -qTao - /dev/sdb | restore -s 375 -xzpi - /dev/sda

Plucked the old drive, rebooted from the CD. Time for sapper!



Code:


mount /dev/hdd /cdrom
/cdrom/sapper

and got



Code:


Software image detected on your SApperCD.
Do you want to restore it now? y
Restoring image...
/cdrom/sapper: line 222:mfsrestore: command not found.
Image installation failed!  Press any key to continue

Sure enough, mfsrestore has become restore. Editing and using sapper.sh v2.7 (thanks!) it appears to want to do things with PATA harddrives and not SATA - /dev/hd_ intead of /dev/sd_. It also dies when it comes to "2.4.20_Gen06". When sapper runs, all file names are lowercase, so specifying "2.4.20_Gen06" doesn't work. I had to lowercase the filename in the script AND in sapper_tools/custom_kernels.

Skipping the "restore image 000001" part left the tivo in an endless boot cycle. Using it, though, worked! And rolled-back my tivo software back to version 9.2a-01-2-652 - It had been v11.

As I said - Bottom line, it's up and running. Thanks, rbautch, and the msflive guys.


----------



## MarkF2

OK here is where I'm at - I was successfully able to Sapper my 649 last night. This is an unsubbed unit so it is sitting at 7.2. I also have 2 DTivos Series 2 that are zippered, and unsubbed at 6.2.

I have 2 Series 3 TivoHDs (SA) that are subbed and unhacked.

My goal is to have MRV on an unsubbed unit hitting the TiVOHD recordings (non-HD).

Is this possible?

Right now, I can not get my DTivo or the 649 to see the TivoHD units. I can ping both and get bash prompts on both. The TivoHDs are not hacked.

So can I do what I want to do?

I was using superpatch 1.1 on both the 649 and DTivos.

Thanks for the help.

Mark F


----------



## jhatfield

I am trying to use SApper, so far without success. I have slicer, an instant cake image, and the LBA48 boot cd files. I burned the cd without any problems. I tried to run it, but ran into a problem. It asks for the first three of my service number, which is '595'. This is on a Humax DRT800. It then asks if I have modded the prom. I answer yes, then SApper exits saying "unknown service number". What gives? My understanding is that a prom mod is required for any hacking on these units.

I'm new to hacking series 2 tivos, but I've done series 1 hacking for a long time.


----------



## jhatfield

Ok, I've looked at the source code and I know what the problem is. Its not coded for my model TiVo, a Humax DRT800 DVD burner tivo. So, is there another service number I could use that will produce the correct settings for my tivo?


----------



## rbautch

The service number is used to determine the correct kernel and usb drivers to install. If you can determine which ones your tivo uses, I'll add your service number to the script.


----------



## GISJason420

Got that mslive iso & used it as the boot image however It keeps on errorin' out and sayin
"Could not find Ramdisk image:initramfs.gz"

Is it possible the error has to do w/ my SApper tools folder bein over 300MB?

When I'm trying to boot that CD w/ the SApper Tools.

How do i make the iso if that's the issue which settings should I use in IMG Burn or something like that?

I was successful in backing up my Original TIVO Drive and Writing & Expanding the new TIVO Drive to the 80GB one w/ winmfs

Is there a way I can just go on and SApper up the drive via WinMFS? Add apps and so on?

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

If your image is over 300MB, the iso maker won't work. You can use any iso software to create it instead of using the isomaker included with the Sapper. Check the Zipper thread for more info.


----------



## GISJason420

Alright I got it successfully done up with this app / script kit however it's stuck at the "powering up" screen which didn't happen when I upgraded / setup that 80GB HDD w/ the mfslive beta windows app... Only difference between these 2 is this SApper one installed a image from the instantcake image I had in there... So I'm guessing the image is bad? Is there a way I can simply apply the same methods / SApper hack to this 80GB HDD after successfully setting it up with that mfslive beta application? Or at least can I just pull the image from the backup that mslive beta made from my Orginal TIVO Harddrive? 

Thanks!!


----------



## StanSimmons

GISJason420 said:


> Alright I got it successfully done up with this app / script kit however it's stuck at the "powering up" screen which didn't happen when I upgraded / setup that 80GB HDD w/ the mfslive beta windows app... Only difference between these 2 is this SApper one installed a image from the instantcake image I had in there... So I'm guessing the image is bad? Is there a way I can simply apply the same methods / SApper hack to this 80GB HDD after successfully setting it up with that mfslive beta application? Or at least can I just pull the image from the backup that mslive beta made from my Orginal TIVO Harddrive?
> 
> Thanks!!


Try booting from the InstantCake CD and installing the image from it. If that boots the tivo, then run the sapper cd and tell it to NOT use the image on the Sapper CD.


----------



## GISJason420

StanSimmons said:


> Try booting from the InstantCake CD and installing the image from it. If that boots the tivo, then run the sapper cd and tell it to NOT use the image on the Sapper CD.


I got it man! did it the other way around.... Image from instantcake must have been bad... Went on and restored the harddrive image from the orginal hard drive via winmfs & then booted the Sapper disc and skipped the restoring image from disc and installed the hack on top of the current software already on there.

Encountered several errors which I'm sure I can skip and not worry bout unless anyone thinks else? Here's a log.

Thanks for this awesome script!


----------



## rbautch

GISJason420 said:


> I got it man! did it the other way around.... Image from instantcake must have been bad... Went on and restored the harddrive image from the orginal hard drive via winmfs & then booted the Sapper disc and skipped the restoring image from disc and installed the hack on top of the current software already on there.
> 
> Encountered several errors which I'm sure I can skip and not worry bout unless anyone thinks else? Here's a log.
> 
> Thanks for this awesome script!


You can ignore these errors. Some minor issues with your hard drive, but not indicating an imminent failure. Also looks like it failed when it tried to display the hard drive message in your tivo UI.


----------



## GISJason420

rbautch said:


> You can ignore these errors. Some minor issues with your hard drive, but not indicating an imminent failure. Also looks like it failed when it tried to display the hard drive message in your tivo UI.


Alright awesome good to know... I'm going to sub it this coming Friday 

However is there a way I can enjoy the TivoWebplus thing before then? I'm eager to get into all this!! Can't wait till Friday!!! If not then what else can I do within these enhancement scripts? Is there a detailed readme or so on what functions are available w/o sub? Oh yea One more thing... how do I set the permissions to where I can put anything on the Tivo box? like extra scripts or replacing the bootpage etc??

Thanks again for this awesome script!


----------



## hakamarob

first off, I used the zipper on my dtv units and it worked great, thanks.

And I'm sorry to ask, but I am feeling a bit forest gump need things stated explicitly 

1) I gather that this will work on HD tivos. 
2) And when it says that it will remove the showcases, what does that mean for the HD units? the gold stars are gone? the ad when you delete a recording? the ad when you pause? 
3) and I need to have the proms hacked before I do this, right?

thanks much


----------



## sfxc13

nevermind. I am an idiot.


----------



## jhatfield

rbautch said:


> The service number is used to determine the correct kernel and usb drivers to install. If you can determine which ones your tivo uses, I'll add your service number to the script.


Can I find that by searching the file system of the drive, or by copious amounts of research on various forums? 

I haven't had time to work on this until now, and classes start up again in 4 days.


----------



## classicsat

You cannot find the actual TSN on the HDD., at least not in the OS files.

If you have the right board for your TiVo, at least the label should be good enough to get the TSN, and therefore know the model. If you can get to the System Info screen.

If you have command line access to it, you can use the crypto command to probe the crypto chip to get the TSN off of it.


----------



## jhatfield

classicsat said:


> You cannot find the actual TSN on the HDD., at least not in the OS files.
> 
> If you have the right board for your TiVo, at least the label should be good enough to get the TSN, and therefore know the model. If you can get to the System Info screen.
> 
> If you have command line access to it, you can use the crypto command to probe the crypto chip to get the TSN off of it.


You might want to start by explaining what "TSN" stands for, because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## ErliDayz

rbautch said:


> You can ignore these errors. Some minor issues with your hard drive, but not indicating an imminent failure. Also looks like it failed when it tried to display the hard drive message in your tivo UI.


Is there a safe way to remove S.M.A.R.T. from my Zipper install on both of my HDVR2's with 6.4a? I get constant error messages on both.
I turned "off" smartctl but it doesn't seem to matter.

I think the version is smartctl 5.32. I don't think it's possible to do anything wrong, since it's either "on" or "off".

Also, I don't know how to use Tivowebplus. I see it, but don't know how to use it. Any info will help.

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Remove the file drivemonitor.sh from the /enhancements directory.


----------



## classicsat

TSN=TiVo Service Number, which is the number on the rear label, and System Info screen, which identifies your TiVo for the purposes of account activation at least. It happens that the first 3 digits of the TSN are the board brand/model.

Now, I don't know if the crypto command uses the actual TSN to identify the board model or the board model is another data pulled from the crypto chip. 

It should be noted, that early in the boot process, the crypto command is called to set a system variable based on the board model, and the text of that system variable comes from crypto, and that system variable is a human readable board model codename. The further boot scripts use that variable to determine what modules et al to load.


----------



## jhatfield

classicsat said:


> TSN=TiVo Service Number


I should have guessed that.

I know what the service number is. What I need is to find the appropriate usb drivers and kernel. Once I know those, I'll inform rbautch and he says he will add them to his script. The two of us discussed this a page or so ago.

What I don't know is if they are present on the image I have, or if I need to spend multiple dozens of hours reading forum posts on another forum to "catch up".  I'm hoping it's the former.


----------



## jhatfield

rbautch,

Your private messages are full.  Can you contact me? I have a proposition for you.


----------



## Sbmocp

Has anyone used this on a TiVo HD running 11.0f software? I'm getting ready to swap PROMs and expand the hard drive, and I'd like to add this functionality also.


----------



## Sbmocp

...No one has any input on this?


----------



## rbautch

Sorry, I don't have a TivoHD. I couldn't hurt to give it a try and post your findings.


----------



## slider_wc

I've run this on TivoHD 11.0b, 11.0c, 11.0d and 11.0g. Plan to use it on 11.0h when I receive the update.


----------



## Sbmocp

slider_wc said:


> I've run this on TivoHD 11.0b, 11.0c, 11.0d and 11.0g. Plan to use it on 11.0h when I receive the update.


THANKS for the feedback! I'll give it a shot myself, then.


----------



## Sbmocp

I started assembling the tools I need to construct the SApper disc for my TiVo HD and have a question.

The instructions on the SApper page direct the user to download the slicer and the LBA48 boot cd iso files from DVRUpgrade. I visited DVRUpgrade and when I selected the TiVo HD as my device, the page tells me there's no slicer available for my model. I can, of course, download the LBA48 file for $10.

This got me thinking. I d/l'd the LBA48 iso file several years ago when doing my DirecTV HDVR2. Could I use the same iso file, or has it changed since then? Also, will the older slicer I got at the same time work with the TiVo HD as well?


----------



## slider_wc

Sbmocp said:


> I started assembling the tools I need to construct the SApper disc for my TiVo HD and have a question.
> 
> The instructions on the SApper page direct the user to download the slicer and the LBA48 boot cd iso files from DVRUpgrade. I visited DVRUpgrade and when I selected the TiVo HD as my device, the page tells me there's no slicer available for my model. I can, of course, download the LBA48 file for $10.
> 
> This got me thinking. I d/l'd the LBA48 iso file several years ago when doing my DirecTV HDVR2. Could I use the same iso file, or has it changed since then? Also, will the older slicer I got at the same time work with the TiVo HD as well?


I believe you can use the same iso file. I have no experience with the older slicer and the Tivo HD.


----------



## Sbmocp

I dug out the LBA48 file(s) I purchased several years back as well as the slicer file I had (v1.7, from 2007). I didn't have the original archive of the LBA48 files, just the unarchived version on a CD. When I tried copying the files over to my PC, NOD32 antivirus claimed that the "autorun.inf" file was infected and wouldn't copy it. I copied the rest of the files over and re-archived them according to the naming convention used on the SApper instructions page in a screengrab.

I copied the files into the named locations per the instructions after unzipping the SApper archive. I then used the isomaker to make an iso file and burned it using Nero 9. The PC won't boot off the disc.  I don't know if the autorun file is crucial to the disc creation (I thought autorun.inf was a windows system file...), but if it is I'm hosed since mine's corrupt.

I've done a lot of research over at "the other place" about what's used to add functionality to the TiVoHD. (Of course, they do their mods manually.) There's a newer, more "accepted" method of applying patches to tivoapp using a program called tvapppatch.tcl. They mention the need for a "hacked" GEN06 custom kernel to install and use any extra functionality (including EXT3 filesystems and no initrd) and give links to get one. The kernels require some additional drivers (included with the kernel) which are also copied to particular locations, et cetera. 

This makes me wonder whether or not the scripts in the SApper should or could be modified to include these files and do the requisite copying work. I know that only a portion of the work is done in the script that comes on the disk; the tweak.sh would probably need modification too but the program downloads a newer version if one's available. If you modified the version on the disk you'd also have to modify any newly downloaded version as well...

This is all new to me as I've not mucked around much in Linux. Could anyone share any insights they might have on what's involved in an update?


----------



## MungoJerrie

Sbmocp said:


> Could anyone share any insights they might have on what's involved in an update?


You should probably read through the script in post #1, here's a snippet.


Code:


########## TivoHD ####
	elif [ "$service" == 652 ]; then
		export kernel=Gen06
  	export driver=2.4.20_Gen06
  	echo "Tailoring hacks for TivoHD..."

This utility will not however apply tvapppatch for you.


----------



## Sbmocp

MungoJerrie said:


> You should probably read through the script in post #1, here's a snippet.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ########## TivoHD ####
> elif [ "$service" == 652 ]; then
> export kernel=Gen06
> export driver=2.4.20_Gen06
> echo "Tailoring hacks for TivoHD..."
> 
> This utility will not however apply tvapppatch for you.


MungoJerrie--

I downloaded the main sapper file from the project's download page at mastersav.com and looked through the files in the archive. I didn't see the code snippet quoted above, so I downloaded the file in the first post--that script wasn't part of the main archive. So...how do these two relate?


----------



## MungoJerrie

Sbmocp said:


> MungoJerrie--
> 
> I downloaded the sapper files and have spent some time looking through them, but...which file had the code snippet you quoted from? I can't find it.


It's the main script used in the program located in the first post of this thread here.


----------



## Sbmocp

MungoJerrie said:


> It's the main script used in the program located in the first post of this thread here.


I edited my response and re-posted probably just after you replied (your quote was from the earlier version). That script isn't part of the main archive.


----------



## MungoJerrie

Sbmocp said:


> I edited my response and re-posted probably just after you replied (your quote was from the earlier version). That script isn't part of the main archive.


"sapper.sh" is the source script that is compiled into the executable program "sapper" that is included in the mastersav.com zip file.


----------



## Sbmocp

MungoJerrie said:


> "sapper.sh" is the source script that is compiled into the executable program "sapper" that is included in the mastersav.com zip file.


Ah, now that makes sense. I was reading through the file thinking I'd be able to modify it and thus its operation. If its compiled, well...I'm not sure what to do there. It's been a while since I've programmed anything like that.


----------



## MungoJerrie

Sbmocp said:


> Ah, now that makes sense. I was reading through the file thinking I'd be able to modify it and thus its operation. If its compiled, well...I'm not sure what to do there. It's been a while since I've programmed anything like that.


I'm not sure you would have to compile it. I don't see why you couldn't modify and just run the shell script "sapper.sh" from the boot cd (lba48). It should just be executed by the shell interpreter assuming the lba48 has /bin/bash (can't remember haven't used it in awhile), if not I'm sure you could find another linux boot cd that does.


----------



## slider_wc

Sbmocp said:


> I dug out the LBA48 file(s) I purchased several years back as well as the slicer file I had (v1.7, from 2007). I didn't have the original archive of the LBA48 files, just the unarchived version on a CD. When I tried copying the files over to my PC, NOD32 antivirus claimed that the "autorun.inf" file was infected and wouldn't copy it. I copied the rest of the files over and re-archived them according to the naming convention used on the SApper instructions page in a screengrab.
> 
> I copied the files into the named locations per the instructions after unzipping the SApper archive. I then used the isomaker to make an iso file and burned it using Nero 9. The PC won't boot off the disc.  I don't know if the autorun file is crucial to the disc creation (I thought autorun.inf was a windows system file...), but if it is I'm hosed since mine's corrupt.
> 
> I've done a lot of research over at "the other place" about what's used to add functionality to the TiVoHD. (Of course, they do their mods manually.) There's a newer, more "accepted" method of applying patches to tivoapp using a program called tvapppatch.tcl. They mention the need for a "hacked" GEN06 custom kernel to install and use any extra functionality (including EXT3 filesystems and no initrd) and give links to get one. The kernels require some additional drivers (included with the kernel) which are also copied to particular locations, et cetera.
> 
> This makes me wonder whether or not the scripts in the SApper should or could be modified to include these files and do the requisite copying work. I know that only a portion of the work is done in the script that comes on the disk; the tweak.sh would probably need modification too but the program downloads a newer version if one's available. If you modified the version on the disk you'd also have to modify any newly downloaded version as well...
> 
> This is all new to me as I've not mucked around much in Linux. Could anyone share any insights they might have on what's involved in an update?


Here is my process for upgrading the TivoHD.

- Pull the drive and take a backup using WinMFS.
- Run the Sapper against the drive
- Replace the kernel with Jamies Gen06 custom kernel using WinMFS.
- Apply cci patches, install TivoWebPlus, etc.


----------



## Sbmocp

slider_wc said:


> Here is my process for upgrading the TivoHD.
> 
> - Pull the drive and take a backup using WinMFS.
> - Run the Sapper against the drive
> - Replace the kernel with Jamies Gen06 custom kernel using WinMFS.
> - Apply cci patches, install TivoWebPlus, etc.


Thanks for this--I'll try it later tonight. I may have to try and dig deeper to "hack" the SApper to do these steps automatically. For now it'll get me going.


----------



## Sbmocp

Well, that didn't go smoothly. :down:

I pulled the TiVo drive after making a SApper disc, put the drive on a PC and booted with the SApper disc. I followed instructions and noticed that there were a few errors (apparently some things didn't copy the way they should have). I put the drive back onto a PC with WinMFS and "restored" a modded Gen06 kernel to it, then put the drive back into the TiVo and booted.

I was able to telnet to the TiVo. Off the root directory was a directory called /hacks, no /enhancements directory. I changed to the /hacks directory and found about five files, one of them being rbautch_files.tgz. I used tar to dump the files in the directory. There was no tweaks.sh file, only the start.sh file. I tried running that and it attempted to install some things but failed most of them. I then manually created an /enhancements directory, moved all the files, and tried again. Again, things failed.

I'm giving it up for tonight. At least I can telnet in. Maybe I'll try again in a few nights...


----------



## slider_wc

Sbmocp said:


> Well, that didn't go smoothly. :down:
> 
> I pulled the TiVo drive after making a SApper disc, put the drive on a PC and booted with the SApper disc. I followed instructions and noticed that there were a few errors (apparently some things didn't copy the way they should have). I put the drive back onto a PC with WinMFS and "restored" a modded Gen06 kernel to it, then put the drive back into the TiVo and booted.
> 
> I was able to telnet to the TiVo. Off the root directory was a directory called /hacks, no /enhancements directory. I changed to the /hacks directory and found about five files, one of them being rbautch_files.tgz. I used tar to dump the files in the directory. There was no tweaks.sh file, only the start.sh file. I tried running that and it attempted to install some things but failed most of them. I then manually created an /enhancements directory, moved all the files, and tried again. Again, things failed.
> 
> I'm giving it up for tonight. At least I can telnet in. Maybe I'll try again in a few nights...


For what it is worth, I've never run the enhancement script on the TivoHD. I usually only apply cci patches and install TivoWebPlus (manually).


----------



## Sbmocp

slider_wc said:


> For what it is worth, I've never run the enhancement script on the TivoHD. I usually only apply cci patches and install TivoWebPlus (manually).


Hmm...you'd said that your process included "running the SApper against the drive." If you don't run the enhancement script then which part of the disc do you run?


----------



## slider_wc

Sbmocp said:


> Hmm...you'd said that your process included "running the SApper against the drive." If you don't run the enhancement script then which part of the disc do you run?


I run the main script cdrom/sapper


----------



## rbautch

Sbmocp said:


> Well, that didn't go smoothly. :down:
> 
> I pulled the TiVo drive after making a SApper disc, put the drive on a PC and booted with the SApper disc. I followed instructions and noticed that there were a few errors (apparently some things didn't copy the way they should have). I put the drive back onto a PC with WinMFS and "restored" a modded Gen06 kernel to it, then put the drive back into the TiVo and booted.
> 
> I was able to telnet to the TiVo. Off the root directory was a directory called /hacks, no /enhancements directory. I changed to the /hacks directory and found about five files, one of them being rbautch_files.tgz. I used tar to dump the files in the directory. There was no tweaks.sh file, only the start.sh file. I tried running that and it attempted to install some things but failed most of them. I then manually created an /enhancements directory, moved all the files, and tried again. Again, things failed.
> 
> I'm giving it up for tonight. At least I can telnet in. Maybe I'll try again in a few nights...


lt failed because you didn't follow the last step of the instructions:


> D. Run the Enhancement Script with:
> cd /hacks
> sh tweak.sh


This script pulls files from rbautch_files.tgz and installs all the hacks. If tweak.sh is not there, you can ftp it to your tivo from the sapper tools folder contained in sapper.zip. You can also find it here.


----------



## Sbmocp

rbautch said:


> lt failed because you didn't follow the last step of the instructions:
> This script pulls files from rbautch_files.tgz and installs all the hacks. If tweak.sh is not there, you can ftp it to your tivo from the sapper tools folder contained in sapper.zip. You can also find it here.


I ended up having to ftp the tweak.sh up to the TiVo (before I saw your reply) and then ran it per the instructions.

I noticed that TivoWebPlus was installed to the root (/) and not in the /enhancements directory. I figured it would be safer there so I moved everything and changed my rc.sysinit.author file. Do I need to rerun the var-symlinks script at this point? I'm a little fuzzy on whether or not it "finds' where things are installed or if it has to be edited...


----------



## rbautch

Sbmocp said:


> I ended up having to ftp the tweak.sh up to the TiVo (before I saw your reply) and then ran it per the instructions.
> 
> I noticed that TivoWebPlus was installed to the root (/) and not in the /enhancements directory. I figured it would be safer there so I moved everything and changed my rc.sysinit.author file. Do I need to rerun the var-symlinks script at this point? I'm a little fuzzy on whether or not it "finds' where things are installed or if it has to be edited...


No, no need to run the var-symlinks script. That's only for things stored in /enhancements/varhacks.


----------



## slider_wc

I attempted to apply the 11.0j update to my TivoHD using the "SApper" but could not get the Tivo to boot. The result was an endless reboot loop. I thought it might be a bad hard drive so I reran it on a spare. Same result. I have since gone back to 11.0h. Has anyone successfully upgrade to 11.0j using the "SApper"?


----------



## Sbmocp

slider_wc said:


> I attempted to apply the 11.0j update to my TivoHD using the "SApper" but could not get the Tivo to boot. The result was an endless reboot loop. I thought it might be a bad hard drive so I reran it on a spare. Same result. I have since gone back to 11.0h. Has anyone successfully upgrade to 11.0j using the "SApper"?


Well, I was going to try this weekend after I changed out my bad hard drive, but now I'm not sure.

This program r-e-a-l-l-y needs a good updating...


----------



## Soapm

I have a Tivo TCD652160 on the way and the prom has been replaced. I plan to run SApper when I get it.

1. I checked DVRUpgrade and it says there is no slicer for this model. What do I do to run the script if I don't have slicer? Can I use the previous version I had for my S2 DT?

2. I would like to extract the image from the drive that comes with the Tivo instead of buying instacake. What is the best took for extracting or making an image of the drive that can be expended to the 2TB I have on the way?

3. Any way I can hook both my new S3 drive and my old S2 DT drive to a computer and transfer the stored shows over?

4. On the enhancement script, anyway I can update the versions in the script before I run it? Example, TWP has a nice version I've been using. Can I slip that in so the enhancement script installs the latest version?

Edited to add... 5. On the SApper site there is a file named 000001. Where does that come from?


----------



## wkearney99

svenn said:


> Specifically, I would like to know if the scripts will disable the CCI bytes.


I believe forum rules here strictly prohibit discussions regarding theft of service and/or programming.

Perhaps those that handled modifying your PROM would be the ones to ask. And DDB seems to pride itself on making it difficult for newbies.


----------



## wkearney99

If you don't like how your cable provider encodes their programming you're going to have to ask them to change it (fat chance). It's within their rights to limit further distribution of the content they deliver. Your choice is to abide by their legal rights and the contract to which you agreed or use some other service that doesn't encode the programming (unlikely). Not the ideal situation, but such is the state of that kind of media.

That your bill is "astronomical" is the choice you make when agreeing to purchase their services, encoding and all. Hey, we'd all like to get something for nothing... but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Soapm

Anyone seen Russ around lately? I was hoping he would've been by to look at our questions? I guess he moved on in life???


----------



## classicsat

I don't think Series 2s are updated anymore, so there is no need for Slicer. Let it update to the latest software, then backup, and apply Sapper.

WinMFS is probably the best tools these days. Although I have only used MFSTools, and as big as a 200GB drive.

There is no supported way at TiVo Communiuty (read:within accepable rules), to pull programming outside of TiVoToGo. I am not saying you cannot (from what I gather it isn't easy), just that it is not discussed here.

I think is should be easy to upgrade the TWP in the script.

I think the 000001 file is the TiVo backup from Instantcak, or your mfsbackup named that.


----------



## Soapm

classicsat said:


> I don't think Series 2s are updated anymore, so there is no need for Slicer. Let it update to the latest software, then backup, and apply Sapper..


Thanks CC, I think we're both have TivoHD but I think you're advice still applies with the exception of using jmfs instead of MFSTools (2TB drive). Is that correct?

Last question, do we need that image 000001 or can SApper just hack the OD on the drive?

I want to use jmfs to copy and expand my stock image onto the new 2TB drive then run SApper telling it to keep the image just hack the OS. Do you know if that's an option?


----------



## Soapm

Can someone look at the SApper code and see why it doesn't recognize my TivoHD image on a 2TB drive but it sees it just fine on the factory drive. When running it on my 2TB drive I get to where it says,

"backing up kernel to alternate partition" then it says;

0+0 record in
0+0 record out

Mounting Tivo drive
/dev/hda: success
mount: you must specify file type
Unable to mount your Tivo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image on the drive and that it is properly connected to the PC.
Exiting...


----------



## Soapm

Ok, I'm back to where I was with SApper able to modify my stock 160gb drive but it fails like above when I run it on my 2TB drive with same image except expanded. Thanks to the source code in the first post of this thread I was able to isolate the portion of the script that appears to be failing on the 2TB drive.

The first point of failure has to do with this line;

*"dd if=$bootpath of=$altbootpath bs=1024 count=2048"*

On the stock drive it comes out with numbers (I don't remember what they were) but on the 2TB I'm getting 0 for both in and out. That can't be good.

What I don't know is if the previous lines failed to set correct parameters for bootpath, rootpath, altbootpath or altrootpath causing the "0" or is there a tool being used here that's not handling the size of the drive. Could it be the "dd" utility not working on this drive? I think "dd" is the copy command???

The the script goes on to;

echo "Mounting tivo drive..."

Then I believe this command must also be failing because I get the "else" message instead of the "if" message (sorry, not a code guy);

*mount $rootpath tivo*

Again, could it be a failure to previously identify the rootpath correctly meaning the parameter is wrong or is there something about the tool that makes it "mount" that works on the 160gb but unable to handle a 2tb drive?



Code:


bootpath="/dev/$location$boot"
rootpath="/dev/$location$root"
altbootpath="/dev/$location$altboot"
altrootpath="/dev/$location$altroot"
echo "Your root filesystem is located on $rootpath"
echo "Your boot partition is $bootpath"
if [ "$1" = "restore" ]; then
	echo "Restoring your alternate root filesystem..."
	dd if=$altrootpath of=$rootpath
	echo "Restoring the kernel from alternate partition..."
	dd if=$altbootpath of=$bootpath bs=1024 count=2048
	echo
	echo "Done! Now exiting..."
	exit 0
elif [ "$1" != "nobackup" ]; then
  echo "Backing up your root filesystem to alternate partition..."
  dd if=$rootpath of=$altrootpath
  echo "Backing up your kernel to alternate partition..."
  [B]dd if=$bootpath of=$altbootpath bs=1024 count=2048[/B]
  echo
fi
[B]echo "Mounting tivo drive..."[/B]
sleep 2
cd /
mkdir -p tivo
mount $rootpath tivo
sleep 2
if [ -d /tivo/tvbin ];then
	echo "Your Tivo drive was mounted successfully. Proceeding..."
else
	echo
	[B]echo "Unable to mount your Tivo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image"[/B]
	echo "on the drive, and that it is properly connected to your PC."
	echo "exiting..."
	exit 1

I am thinking (which isn't always good) is if the tools are unable to handle a 2tb drive then perhaps I can find some of the same tools with the same names that are able to handle 2tb and switch them into the file structure before making the disc.

I ran into a similar situation when trying to run ciphercheck after using the tivoapppatch and ScanMan from the other place had me "Make sure you are using the 64-bit mfs_utils for the TivoHD."

Is it the size of the drive the necessitates using 64-bit mfs_utils or is the TivoHD disc structure different? Is it possible to insert these same files somehow in the SApper CD and all would be happy, happy, happy???

Am I on the right street or should I be pissing on a different fire hydrant?


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> The first point of failure has to do with this line;
> 
> *"dd if=$bootpath of=$altbootpath bs=1024 count=2048"*


 This is a safety measure that backs up your system to the alternate partition. You can force the script to skip this non-essential step by invoking it with the argument "nobackup". Like this:


> cdrom/sapper nobackup


See if that gets you any further. If it still won't mount your drive, trying mounting manually outside of the script. FYI, the purpose of making the backup is so that if you brick your tivo running the script, you can always restore it by using the "restore" argument. Like this:


> cdrom/sapper restore


 Sorry I haven't been around in awhile. Life has a way of intervening sometimes.


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> You can force the script to skip this non-essential step by invoking it with the argument "nobackup". Like this:
> 
> See if that gets you any further..


No problem buddy, I know life will intervene and we appreciate the time you've already given. I ended up loading a machine with Debian just so I could insert Jamies kernel then get FTP and Telnet working. Once I got in I was able to run the enhancement script that appears to have installed the rest of your setup.

I had a heck of a time realizing my profile file was /etc/profile instead of /.profile but it was all down hill once I figured that out. It also helped that I still have my working S2DT on the network since I was able to copy files from it to my new Tivo so in the end you were still there in spirit...

Thanks...

PS... question... If I delete the /etc/profile with it automatically start using the /.profile file or is there a setting I have to make somewhere? If this were windows it would be a registry setting but Linux is a strange animal to me...


----------



## rbautch

Not sure about that. It's in /.profile on all my DTivos. This may throw off some of the non-essential script items like custom bash prompts and shortcuts. It you delete it, may want to symlink it to /etc/profile.


----------



## Soapm

Good idea, thanks... then I will have the same file in both places...


----------



## 55tbird

Anybody heard from Rbautch this year? Hope he's doing ok. His scripts and feedback have been greatly appreciated.

LOL


----------



## 69mgb

hello;

I have followed the instructions at ww.mastersav.com/Tivo_SApper.html

when I insert the cd to run it loads & the stops with "Boot:" prompt, I hit the enter key it runs though a scrip & then stops with a blinking curser.

What is the problem?

I have a TIVO Series 2 model TCD649080 / SERVICE # 649-0001-808C-74CB

All I want to do is manual record or auto record with channel & time set.

Help.....
AL


----------



## brycepowell

slider_wc said:


> I attempted to apply the 11.0j update to my TivoHD using the "SApper" but could not get the Tivo to boot. The result was an endless reboot loop. I thought it might be a bad hard drive so I reran it on a spare. Same result. I have since gone back to 11.0h. Has anyone successfully upgrade to 11.0j using the "SApper"?


I'm actually in a similar situation. Although it's 6 years ahead of when the last post was put up, I really need help. I ran SApper on my PROM-modded TiVo HD and keep getting a reboot loop. I tried everything, from erasing the drive format in WinMFS to installing an image with InstantCake. Just so you know, I found InstantCake on this website with an "Index of /" since DVRupgrade is no longer in business.

The first step I took was erasing the drive's format with WinMFS. Before this it had TiVo software with no hacks or mods. Next came the InstantCake restore. I then ran SApper and I got a successful result (finally!) after modifying the script. Here's the downside: when I put the drive back in the unit, it just keeps rebooting about every 20-30 seconds. I even pulled the drive right back out and manually installed the modified kernel, but that made it worse. Believe it or not, I did that several times with the same old result. What am I doing wrong? Is there anyone still out there after 6 years of inactivity who can help me?


----------



## jmbach

brycepowell said:


> I'm actually in a similar situation. Although it's 6 years ahead of when the last post was put up, I really need help. I ran SApper on my PROM-modded TiVo HD and keep getting a reboot loop. I tried everything, from erasing the drive format in WinMFS to installing an image with InstantCake. Just so you know, I found InstantCake on this website with an "Index of /" since DVRupgrade is no longer in business.
> 
> The first step I took was erasing the drive's format with WinMFS. Before this it had TiVo software with no hacks or mods. Next came the InstantCake restore. I then ran SApper and I got a successful result (finally!) after modifying the script. Here's the downside: when I put the drive back in the unit, it just keeps rebooting about every 20-30 seconds. I even pulled the drive right back out and manually installed the modified kernel, but that made it worse. Believe it or not, I did that several times with the same old result. What am I doing wrong? Is there anyone still out there after 6 years of inactivity who can help me?


Does it boot up without the mods? I have seen issues with a power supply going bad. (Capacitors)

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wil

brycepowell said:


> I ran SApper on my PROM-modded TiVo HD and keep getting a reboot loop. I tried everything ... InstantCake ...


Sapper predated the series 3 and I don't think was tweaked for that use.

I have a pretty decent manual step by step procedure based on my own experience with help from others which lots have people have used successfully, and more indicative: even _I_ was able to follow it myself 10 years later even though I had forgotten everything! It was an attempt to do a "one-pager" but with enough context so that the user would have some understanding of what was going on. Wound up two or three pages.

There was also an _excellent_ automated script by "lrhorer" (but I've mis-spelled his screen name and I'm not getting anything searching); he is/was a member here. Much more on point for the series 3/HD than Sapper.

If you want to start from scratch and do it right, and if you have or can find the software tools, I'll find my description for you. I'd rule out hardware problems first before undertaking this.


----------



## ClearToLand

Wil said:


> ...There was also an _excellent_ automated script by "lrhorer" (*but I've mis-spelled his screen name and I'm not getting anything searching*); he is/was a member here. Much more on point for the series 3/HD than Sapper.
> 
> If you want to start from scratch and do it right, and if you have or can find the software tools, I'll find my description for you. I'd rule out hardware problems first before undertaking this.


@Wil ,

You spelled it right! @lrhorer on TCF is not (initially) finding it (it shows now as a LINK in Preview; don't forget the '@' sign preceeding) but

*GOOGLE:* "lrhorer site:tivocommunity.com"​
did find: "lrhorer"



lrhorer said:


> Oh, well, thank you. That is most kind. And frankly, I've been called far worse things than irhorer.


----------



## brycepowell

Wil said:


> Sapper predated the series 3 and I don't think was tweaked for that use.
> 
> I have a pretty decent manual step by step procedure based on my own experience with help from others which lots have people have used successfully, and more indicative: even _I_ was able to follow it myself 10 years later even though I had forgotten everything! It was an attempt to do a "one-pager" but with enough context so that the user would have some understanding of what was going on. Wound up two or three pages.
> 
> There was also an _excellent_ automated script by "lrhorer" (but I've mis-spelled his screen name and I'm not getting anything searching); he is/was a member here. Much more on point for the series 3/HD than Sapper.
> 
> If you want to start from scratch and do it right, and if you have or can find the software tools, I'll find my description for you. I'd rule out hardware problems first before undertaking this.


Thanks so much for updating me! I've been advocating for so long. And yes, my TiVo HD booted up just fine without PROM mods and I don't have hardware problems as far as I'm aware.

I would like you to post the instructions ASAP. I'm installing my image right now, so that would be great!


----------



## Wil

Revised 3rd time [clarity] 7/30/2021 (derived from my own experience, lrhorer's auto script, and a bunch of other people's one-pagers)

SUMMARY
• Copy complete existing kernel partition from Tivo disk to thumb
• Patch kernel on thumb with NillaZilla's replace_initrd
• Copy patched kernel back to Tivo
• Copy tivoftpd & Alphawolf's Tools (as .tar) to Tivo disk
• Copy rc.sysinit.author, with required additions to Tivo disk
• Hard drive back into Tivo & startup Tivo
• Expand Alphawolf's Tools (tivoftpd will obviously message as redundant)
• Patch tivoapp

This is a step-by-step to get a telnet prompt and get FTP for a TIVOHD. This gives access to allow additional changes, such as tivoapp patches, as desired.

0. Collect tools.
• NillaZilla's distro of replace_initrd, called: replace_initrd.x86.tar.gz
• SATA enabled, tivo-aware linux boot disk: mfslive.org 1.4 or greater
• PC with a SATA interface and FAT32 formatted hard drive or USB flash drive
• Alphawolf's tivotools.tar.7z (for S2/S3 systems)
• Create (or add to) the rc.sysinit.author file with following content in UNIX (lf only) text format.

#/bin/bash
########################
#Make sure this is in unix format
#chmod it to 755 on the tivo
#
# Add /tivo-bin to path
export PATH=$PATH:/tivo-bin
# Start telnet
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
# Disable firewall
iptables -F
#start FTP
/tivo-bin/tivoftpd
########################
The rc.sysinit.author file must be UNIX format text file (LF only), NOT DOS (CRLF termination) format. This is a common error.

• Place all of these files in a directory called /tivohacks3 on a FAT32 (?) thumb drive
or a FAT32 (?) hard drive. We'll assume it's a thumb drive from here on
• Open replace_initrd.x86.tar.gz while in windows; drag the files busybox.replace_initrd.x86 and null-linuxrc.img.gz back to the /tivohacks3 directory on the thumb drive
• Extract tivotools.tar from the 7z archive, extract out the tivoftpd file and place BOTH tivotools.tar and tivoftpd in the same /tivohackS3 directory. The 7z archive is no longer needed.

1. Setup
• Boot pc with mfslive.org disk
• Select option 1 or 3 on the mfslive menu
• Connect the TiVo drive to the PC (I use a sata to USB adapter).
• Determine the Tivo disk designation (sda, sdb, etc. depending on hardware configuration.)

[I don't understand this advice: "You can determine this by typing 'dmesg' at the command prompt and tabbing through the resulting display to find the hard disk discovery."]

• Insert USB thumb drive and determine its designation (sdb, sdc or whatever)
• If computer sees it but doesn't give it an sdx designation, take it out, try again.

We will assume sdb for the TIVO disk and sdc for the thumb drive in the following instructions. Adapt accordingly.

• Mount the thumb drive so we can copy files to it:
• mkdir /thumb (name it whatever you want in place of "thumb")
• mount /dev/sdc1 /thumb (or sdb1 or sdd1 or whatever)
• Create a mount point for the Tivo drive where we can later mount it.
• mkdir /tivodisk

2. Use bootpage (resident on the mfslive.org disk) to figure out which partition the active kernel is in on the Tivo hard drive.

• bootpage -p /dev/sdb [reminder that it might not be "b" if your commuter assigned "a" or whatever to the Tivo drive]. This will display: Root = /dev/hda7 or hda4. If it doesn't, your tivo disk is not a tivo disk or corrupted or not attached as you expected. We will assume it returned 7 for the below instructions. If bootpage returned 4, then use 3 & 4 below instead of 6 & 7.

3. Use DD to copy the kernel from the Tivo drive to a file on the thumb drive. The kernel is the complete partition. [Reminder: use sdb6 or sdb3 depending on whether bootpage returned 7 or 4 (and also a reminder that the "b" may be "a" or whatever as previously determined)]:

• dd if=/dev/sdb6 of=/thumb/tivohacks3/vmlinux.px

Save a copy of the original kernel so in case something breaks, you can put it back.

• dd if=/dev/sdb6 of=/thumb/tivohacks3/vmlinux.px.orig

4. The mfslive.org disk uses busybox, so we use busybox.replace_initrd that was extracted in step 0 to patch the kernel, then copy it back. [Reminder: Use 6 or 3 in the dd command based upon bootpage returning 7 or 4]

• cd /thumb/tivohacks3

./busybox.replace_initrd.x86 ./vmlinux.px ./null-linuxrc.img.gz ./original_kernel.bak

replace_initrd should describe its changes. If it says 'Nothing found', something is wrong.

• dd if=./vmlinux.px of=/dev/sdb6

where vmlinux.px is the copy of the extracted kernel from the S3 drive and original_kernel.bak is a backup copy of the unpatched kernel (this is created as an output from the above process and is not something you need to create ahead of time).

5. Copy tivoftpd and AlphaWolf's Tools to the tivo drive into /tivo-bin. tivoftpd should be in the thumb's /tivohacks3 directory from step 0

AlphaWolf's tools need to be installed on a running Tivo, so just copy the tar file (not the 7z archive) to the Tivo drive and wait until you are logged into the Tivo via telnet to expand it. [Reminder: below is 7 or 4 depending upon the bootpage result]

• mount /dev/sdb7 /tivodisk
• mkdir /tivodisk/tivo-bin
• cp ./tivotools.tar /tivodisk/tivo-bin
• cp ./tivoftpd /tivodisk/tivo-bin
• export PATH=$PATH:/tivo-bin

6. Copy rc.sysinit.author to /etc/rc.d to tivodisk and make it runnable. Important reminder! The rc.sysinit.author file is UNIX format text file (LF only), NOT DOS (CRLF termination) format. Repeated again because this accounts for 90% of failures!

• cp /thumb/tivohacks3/rc.sysinit.author /tivodisk/etc/rc.d [directory path should already be set, but this is full path anyway]
• chmod 755 /tivodisk/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

7. Put drive back into the TIVOHD and boot. After it is running, you should be able to telnet into it using your favorite telnet program. Telnet in, execute the following at the TIVO command prompt to expand tivotools:

• Probably need to make Tivo r/w: mount -o remount,rw /
• cd /tivo-bin
• cpio -i -H tar < tivotools.tar [message that tivoftpd already there is expected]
• export PATH=$PATH:/tivo-bin
----------------
If you want to patch tivoapp, get Lrhorer's hack_tivoapp tool for this.

• Put hack_tivoapp and appropriate (for system version) patch file titled "hacks.fil" into /var/hack (or wherever you want directory, created via terminal mkdir) via an ftp program
• chmod 755 both files
• from /var/hack enter ./hack_tivoapp

Hack file needs line end at end or last hack won't execute.
Most users need only 3 cci byte patches; unencrypted (or mek?) patches only if using something like mfs_ftp.tcl rather than normal kmttg or whatever (which de-encrypts).

To patch tivoapp manually with hex editor:
Get patch address by ignoring first 2 digits (0x) and subtracting 400,000 from the listed address. Find the locations, verify the old values, edit in the new values. Replace tivoapp with the new edited tivoapp and chmod.
----------------
REBOOT

8. Delete vmlinux.px, vmlinux.px.orig and original_kernel.bak from thumb drive to prepare for next use. Store the originals if you think you might need them.

Install tivoweb or whatever else you like.


----------



## brycepowell

Wil said:


> Revised 7/30/2021
> This is a step-by-step (derived from my own experience, lrhorer's auto script, and a bunch of other people's one-pagers) to get a telnet prompt and FTP for a TIVOHD. This gives access to allow additional changes, such as tivoapp patches, as desired.
> 
> 0. Collect tools.
> • NillaZilla's distro of replace_initrd, called: replace_initrd.x86.tar.gz
> • SATA enabled, tivo-aware linux boot disk: mfslive.org 1.4 or greater
> • PC with a SATA interface and FAT32 formatted hard drive or USB flash drive
> • Alphawolf's tivotools.tar.7z (for S2/S3 systems)
> • Create (or add to) the rc.sysinit.author file with following content in UNIX (lf only) text format.
> 
> #/bin/bash
> ########################
> #Make sure this is in unix format
> #chmod it to 755 on the tivo
> #
> # Add /tivo-bin to path
> export PATH=$PATH:/tivo-bin
> # Start telnet
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> # Disable firewall
> iptables -F
> #start FTP
> /tivo-bin/tivoftpd
> ########################
> The rc.sysinit.author file must be UNIX format text file (LF only), NOT DOS (CRLF termination) format. This is a common error.
> 
> • Place all of these in a directory called /tivohacks3 on a FAT32 (?) thumb drive
> • Instead of a thumb drive this can be any FAT32 (?) hard drive.
> • Open replace_initrd.x86.tar.gz while in windows, drag the files busybox.replace_initrd.x86 and null-linuxrc.img.gz back to the /tivohacks3 directory on the thumb drive.
> • Extract tivotools.tar from the 7z archive, extract out the tivoftpd file and place BOTH tivotools.tar and tivoftpd in the same /tivohackS3 dir. The 7z archive is no longer needed.
> 
> 1. Setup
> • Boot pc with mfslive.org disk (do not mount yet)
> • Select option 1 or 3 on the mfslive menu
> • Connect the TiVo drive to the PC (I use a sata to USB adapter).
> • Determine the Tivo disk designation (sda, sdb, etc. depending on hardware configuration.)
> 
> [I don't understand this advice: "You can determine this by typing 'dmesg' at the command prompt and tabbing through the resulting display to find the hard disk discovery."]
> 
> • If using a USB thumb drive, insert and determine its designation (sdb, sdc or whatever) or if using a FAT32 hard drive determine its designation
> • If it sees it but doesn't give it a sdx name, take it out, try again.
> 
> We will assume sdb for the TIVO disk and sdc for the thumb drive or FAT32 HD in the following instructions. Adapt accordingly.
> 
> • Mount the thumb drive or FAT32 drive or stick so we can copy files to it:
> • mkdir /thumb (name it whatever you want in place of "thumb")
> • mount /dev/sdc1 /thumb (or sdb1 or sdd1 or whatever)
> • Create a mount point for the Tivo drive where we can later mount it.
> • mkdir /tivodisk
> 
> 2. Use bootpage (resident on the mfslive.org disk) to figure out which partition the active kernel is in on the Tivo hard drive.
> 
> • bootpage -p /dev/sdb [reminder that it might not be "b" if your commuter assigned "a" or whatever to the Tivo drive]. This will display: Root = /dev/hda7 or hda4. If it doesn't, your tivo disk is not a tivo disk or corrupted or not attached as you expected. We will assume it returned 7 for the below instructions. If bootpage returned 4, then use 3 & 4 below instead of 6 & 7.
> 
> 3. Use DD to copy the kernel from the Tivo drive to a file on the thumb drive or FAT32 HD. The kernel is the complete partition. [Reminder: use sdb6 or sdb3 depending on whether bootpage returned 7 or 4 (and also a reminder that the "b" may be "a" or whatever as previously determined)]:
> 
> • dd if=/dev/sdb6 of=/thumb/tivohacks3/vmlinux.px
> 
> Save a copy of the original kernel so in case something breaks, you can put it back.
> 
> • dd if=/dev/sdb6 of=/thumb/tivohacks3/vmlinux.px.orig
> 
> 4. The mfslive.org disk uses busybox, so we use busybox.replace_initrd that was extracted in step 0 to patch the kernel, then copy it back. [Reminder: Use 6 or 3 in the dd command based upon bootpage returning 7 or 4]
> 
> • cd /thumb/tivohacks3
> 
> ./busybox.replace_initrd.x86 ./vmlinux.px ./null-linuxrc.img.gz ./original_kernel.bak
> 
> replace_initrd should describe its changes. If it says 'Nothing found', something is wrong.
> 
> • dd if=./vmlinux.px of=/dev/sdb6
> 
> where vmlinux.px is the copy of the extracted kernel from the S3 drive and original_kernel.bak is a backup copy of the unpatched kernel (this is created as an output to the above process and is not something you need to create ahead of time).
> 
> 5. Copy tivoftpd, AlphaWolf's Tools to the tivo drive into /tivo-bin. tivoftpd should be in the /usbdisk/tivohacks3 directory from step 0
> 
> AlphaWolf's tools need to be installed on a running tivo, so just copy the tar file (not the 7z archive) to the tivo drive and wait until you are logged into the tivo via telnet to expand it. [Reminder below is 7 or 4 depending upon the bootpage result]
> 
> • mount /dev/sdb7 /tivodisk
> • mkdir /tivodisk/tivo-bin
> • cp ./tivotools.tar /tivodisk/tivo-bin
> • cp ./tivoftpd /tivodisk/tivo-bin
> • export PATH=$PATH:/tivo-bin (and you should already have put this in rc.sysinit.author)
> 
> 6. Copy rc.sysinit.author to /etc/rc.d on tivodisk and make it runnable. Important reminder! The rc.sysinit.author file is UNIX format text file (LF only), NOT DOS (CRLF termination) format.
> 
> • cp /thumb/tivohacks3/rc.sysinit.author /tivodisk/etc/rc.d [directory path should already be set, but this is full path anyway]
> • chmod 755 /tivodisk/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> 
> 7. Put drive back into the TIVOHD and boot. After it is running, you should be able to telnet into it using your favorite telnet program. Telnet in, execute the following at the TIVO command prompt to expand tivotools:
> 
> • Probably need to make Tivo r/w: mount -o remount,rw /
> • cd /tivo-bin
> • cpio -i -H tar < tivotools.tar [message that tivoftpd already there is expected]
> • export PATH=$PATH:/tivo-bin [and this should already have been put in rc.sysinit.author; not sure why we're doing this]
> 
> ----------------
> If you want to patch tivoapp, get Lrhorer's hack_tivoapp tool for this.
> 
> • Put hack_tivoapp and appropriate patch file titled "hacks.fil" into /var/hack (or wherever you want directory created via terminal mkdir) via an ftp program
> • chmod 755 both files
> • from /var/hack enter ./hack_tivoapp
> 
> Hack file needs line end at end or last hack won't execute.
> Need only 3 cci byte patches; unencrypted (or mek?) only if using something like mfs_ftp.tcl rather than normal kmttg or whatever, which de-encrypts.
> 
> To patch manually:
> Get address by ignoring first 2 digits (0x) and subtracting 4000,000 from the listed address. Find the locations, verify the old values, edit in the new values. Replace tivoapp with the new elite tivoapp and chmod.
> ----------------
> REBOOT!
> 
> 8. Delete vmlinux.px, vmlinux.px.orig and original_kernel.bak from thumb drive to prepare for next use. Store the originals if you think you might need them.
> 
> AInstall tivoweb or whatever else you like.
> 
> SUMMARY
> • Copy complete existing kernel partition from Tivo disk to thumb
> • Patch kernel on thumb with NillaZilla's replace_initrd
> • Copy patched kernel back to Tivo
> • Copy tivoftpd & Alphawolf's Tools (as .tar) to Tivo disk
> • Copy rc.sysinit.author, with required additions to Tivo disk
> • Hard drive back into Tivo & startup Tivo
> • Expand Alphawolf's Tools (tivoftpd will obviously message as redundant)
> • Patch tivoapp


Where can I download these files? The other forum isn't around anymore as far as I know.


----------



## brycepowell

brycepowell said:


> Where can I download these files? The other forum isn't around anymore as far as I know.


Also, who is NillaZilla and why isn't he a member on the forum? I haven't been able to find him or his stuff online.


----------



## Wil

brycepowell said:


> Where can I download these files? The other forum isn't around anymore as far as I know.


The problem right now is that Alphawolf didn't want any distribution from anywhere outside HIS thread on the other place. I've made an effort over the last few days to get a message to him asking whether it's OK, we'll see. I can get a package together but I'm not going to troubleshoot this thing; not going to get into that.


----------



## brycepowell

Wil said:


> The problem right now is that Alphawolf didn't want any distribution from anywhere outside HIS thread on the other place. I've made an effort over the last few days to get a message to him asking whether it's OK, we'll see. I can get a package together but I'm not going to troubleshoot this thing; not going to get into that.


Okay. That's fine with me. If you could get the package from AlphaWolf, that would be great. Otherwise, what else is there for TiVo HD hacking options?


----------



## brycepowell

brycepowell said:


> Okay. That's fine with me. If you could get the package from AlphaWolf, that would be great. Otherwise, what else is there for TiVo HD hacking options?


Hi all,

I followed the instructions recently posted on this thread to an extent, but have had no luck yet.

The reason I said "to an extent" is because I sort of went my own way when it came to the files I was instructed to use. I did not receive a download link for a "package" from AlphaWolf nor anybody else ever since I first heard about and requested it. So I decided to use the files I downloaded a long time ago instead of "replace_initrd.x86" and "tivopart.x86" as stated in the instructions. The files did have the same names, just without the ".x86" at the end. However, I somehow happened to have NillaZilla's exact current distro of "tivotools.tar". I forgot I even downloaded it. I probably found the file while browsing archives of DDB.com on the Wayback Machine. Nevertheless, it's still stuck in a reboot loop, even with the PROM mods applied.

To try to solve this, I just purchased another TiVo HD unit. It was new and in the box, but now want a PROM modification on that DVR. I haven't found many other modders since the days of DDB. It would suck to do it on my own mainly because I've heard it's a long and possibly dangerous process. As I stated above, the older modded unit has been in an infinite loop. Here's the thing though: it's malfunctioning with all of my TiVo drives, whether they're unhacked ones or even the original, in which case I didn't use WinMFS whatsoever. Can anyone help me find a person still willing to offer mods after all these years? If not, what instructions do you have so I could perform the mod on my own? I don't usually like to take risks, but if I have no other option, I'd be glad to move forward with the modding and hacking process.


----------



## brycepowell

brycepowell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I followed the instructions recently posted on this thread to an extent, but have had no luck yet.
> 
> The reason I said "to an extent" is because I sort of went my own way when it came to the files I was instructed to use. I did not receive a download link for a "package" from AlphaWolf nor anybody else ever since I first heard about and requested it. So I decided to use the files I downloaded a long time ago instead of "replace_initrd.x86" and "tivopart.x86" as stated in the instructions. The files did have the same names, just without the ".x86" at the end. However, I somehow happened to have NillaZilla's exact current distro of "tivotools.tar". I forgot I even downloaded it. I probably found the file while browsing archives of DDB.com on the Wayback Machine. Nevertheless, it's still stuck in a reboot loop, even with the PROM mods applied.
> 
> To try to solve this, I just purchased another TiVo HD unit. It was new and in the box, but now want a PROM modification on that DVR. I haven't found many other modders since the days of DDB. It would suck to do it on my own mainly because I've heard it's a long and possibly dangerous process. As I stated above, the older modded unit has been in an infinite loop. Here's the thing though: it's malfunctioning with all of my TiVo drives, whether they're unhacked ones or even the original, in which case I didn't use WinMFS whatsoever. Can anyone help me find a person still willing to offer mods after all these years? If not, what instructions do you have so I could perform the mod on my own? I don't usually like to take risks, but if I have no other option, I'd be glad to move forward with the modding and hacking process.


Update:

After spending all this time searching for solutions, I finally got it working! How did I do that? I retrieved Lrhorer's "hack_tivo" script and used it to hack my TiVo HD without any issues. I'm going to post the script right here, modified with some extra steps Lrhorer forgot to put in, like copying "rc.sysinit.author" and setting the "bootpage" parameters. It even detects whether you have a US or AU/NZ TiVo! What on Earth?! To put it straight, I added a way to detect the TSN (TiVo Service Number) and extract a "busybox" distro based on what country the TSN is from. The archives also come complete with the MFS utilities, "TiVoWebPlus", "MFS_FTP", and "Slicer", among others.

A quick heads up, but a few of the items in the two attached tar.gz archives aren't compatible with the S3 (x86/MIPS) architecture, so please ignore using those once you try them. I placed those files in there for users with S1 and S2 TiVo units to be able to dig deep within the MFS filesystem, as well as hack their devices just like us S3 fanatics would. Nevertheless, if you attempt to run a file built for a different architecture, you'll get an error saying "cannot execute binary file: exec format error", meaning that it isn't compatible with your TiVo's software.

However, I need help on one more thing: patching "tivoapp". I currently have four drives with 8.1.7c2, 11.0k, 11.3b3, and 11.3b10 software, respectively. In other words, older software versions for US and AU/NZ TiVos. Now I'm struggling to find a source where I can get the appropriate patches to enable "Backdoors", disable encryption, allow MRV (Multi-Room Viewing) transfers for encrypted recordings, etc. I have the "tvapppatches.tcl" and "tvapppatch.tcl" files in the distro, but they're not for my specific versions. Does anyone have those patches available? If so, can you post them here? I would greatly appreciate it.

Otherwise, I don't necessarily need any other help. I've got everything under control. If there's anything I forgot to mention, or you think that I do need help with something, please write to me ASAP.


----------



## Wil

brycepowell said:


> I need help on one more thing: patching "tivoapp" ... Does anyone have those patches available?


I found this for 11.0n.K1. That version has Tivo's final (as far as I know) mpeg 4 channel capabilities. Hard to understand why anyone would want to use anything earlier, but in any case I can't find any earlier patches. As psxboy mentions, these are theoretical, just based on finding the apparent relevant locations in 11.0n.K1, but I checked those few I'm using and they're the same and work fine. If you absolutely had to use those other systems you mention, you could "reverse engineer" by brute force searching for the contexts in other versions (you might have to explore an 11.0n.K1 to get _more_ context). But a lot of trouble for no advantage I can see.

Originally Posted by psxboy 
Patches for 11.0n.K1 (Note: I omitted the 30secskip patch as that no longer seems to work, but it can still be enabled via the remote code):

Code:
0x005d2990 "104000aa 100000aa" //noencryption
0x00655e44 "30b000ff 00008021" //cci1
0x00655e68 "00e08821 24110000" //cci2
0x00772f58 "00008021 24100001" //backdoors
0x01090c4c "30b000ff 00008021" //cci3
0x009634b8 "12400003 10000003" //deletethisrecording?
0x00ba6afc "0c2e9e36 00000000" //nopauseads

A couple of miscellaneous patches:

Code:
0x007c4d1c "10400008 10000008" //nothanks
0x0056a4b8 "1200ffaf 1000ffaf" //ignoredrmsig1
0x00597bb0 "1200ff87 1000ff87" //ignoredrmsig2

And here's the NoMEK patch - it replaces the generic noencryption patch (above) to allow MRV of encrypted recordings:

Code:
0x005d298c "92220024 27a40028"
0x005d2990 "104000aa 0c156b35"
0x005d2994 "27a40028 00000000"
0x005d2998 "0c156b35 0c440709"
0x005d29a0 "8fa20020 106000aa"
0x01101bfc "27bdfec8 03e00008"
0x01101c00 "afb40128 24020001"
0x01101c24 "00a0a021 8e230040"
0x01101c28 "0c1b5d0e 10600002"
0x01101c2c "00602821 00000000"
0x01101c30 "00408021 8c630000"
0x01101c34 "1200000a 03e00008"
0x01101c38 "00001021 8fa20020"

And finally, the updated bufferhack:

Code:
set sys(11.0n.K1)
[list 0x11464a 0x114316 0x6c 0x1bc5ee 30366736 325F14DAA33CC105AD841D8F73E3E67B7A85EDBF]

The tivoapp I used has the following MD5 hash: 0A5E528A0672237B965090005E10016D

These are all untested as of yet, so use at your own peril.

-psxboy


----------



## brycepowell

Wil said:


> I found this for 11.0n.K1. That version has Tivo's final (as far as I know) mpeg 4 channel capabilities. Hard to understand why anyone would want to use anything earlier, but in any case I can't find any earlier patches. As psxboy mentions, these are theoretical, just based on finding the apparent relevant locations in 11.0n.K1, but I checked those few I'm using and they're the same and work fine. If you absolutely had to use those other systems you mention, you could "reverse engineer" by brute force searching for the contexts in other versions (you might have to explore an 11.0n.K1 to get _more_ context). But a lot of trouble for no advantage I can see.
> 
> Originally Posted by psxboy
> Patches for 11.0n.K1 (Note: I omitted the 30secskip patch as that no longer seems to work, but it can still be enabled via the remote code):
> 
> Code:
> 0x005d2990 "104000aa 100000aa" //noencryption
> 0x00655e44 "30b000ff 00008021" //cci1
> 0x00655e68 "00e08821 24110000" //cci2
> 0x00772f58 "00008021 24100001" //backdoors
> 0x01090c4c "30b000ff 00008021" //cci3
> 0x009634b8 "12400003 10000003" //deletethisrecording?
> 0x00ba6afc "0c2e9e36 00000000" //nopauseads
> 
> A couple of miscellaneous patches:
> 
> Code:
> 0x007c4d1c "10400008 10000008" //nothanks
> 0x0056a4b8 "1200ffaf 1000ffaf" //ignoredrmsig1
> 0x00597bb0 "1200ff87 1000ff87" //ignoredrmsig2
> 
> And here's the NoMEK patch - it replaces the generic noencryption patch (above) to allow MRV of encrypted recordings:
> 
> Code:
> 0x005d298c "92220024 27a40028"
> 0x005d2990 "104000aa 0c156b35"
> 0x005d2994 "27a40028 00000000"
> 0x005d2998 "0c156b35 0c440709"
> 0x005d29a0 "8fa20020 106000aa"
> 0x01101bfc "27bdfec8 03e00008"
> 0x01101c00 "afb40128 24020001"
> 0x01101c24 "00a0a021 8e230040"
> 0x01101c28 "0c1b5d0e 10600002"
> 0x01101c2c "00602821 00000000"
> 0x01101c30 "00408021 8c630000"
> 0x01101c34 "1200000a 03e00008"
> 0x01101c38 "00001021 8fa20020"
> 
> And finally, the updated bufferhack:
> 
> Code:
> set sys(11.0n.K1)
> [list 0x11464a 0x114316 0x6c 0x1bc5ee 30366736 325F14DAA33CC105AD841D8F73E3E67B7A85EDBF]
> 
> The tivoapp I used has the following MD5 hash: 0A5E528A0672237B965090005E10016D
> 
> These are all untested as of yet, so use at your own peril.
> 
> -psxboy


Attached is a link to the hack folder with the busybox AU/NZ and US distros, hack_tivo, hack_tivoapp, and hacks.fil:

Dropbox - hack - Simplify your life


----------



## brycepowell

brycepowell said:


> Attached is a link to the hack folder with the busybox AU/NZ and US distros, hack_tivo, hack_tivoapp, and hacks.fil:
> 
> Dropbox - hack - Simplify your life


Also, I did find some more tivoapp patches for 11.0k, courtesy of some old pages from the now-obsolete "other" forum that I found on the Wayback Machine. They're included in hacks.fil, which is located in the hack folder.


----------



## brycepowell

brycepowell said:


> Also, I did find some more tivoapp patches for 11.0k, courtesy of some old pages from the now-obsolete "other" forum that I found on the Wayback Machine. They're included in hacks.fil, which is located in the hack folder.


Attached is a link to an enhanced version of the hack folder in .zip format, updated with the newest scripts and programs, along with some extra tools to help you hack your S3 TiVo as you would like. Software-specific hacks.fil tivoapp patch files, several examples of videos I extracted from different models (both US and AU/NZ), a kernel and tivoapp backup folder, newly-compiled US and AU/NZ busybox distros with assorted utilities, a GUI program where you can set a SSH password for easier and more secure access to Bash, the tivopart tool, separate replace_initrd programs for US and AU/NZ units, rc.sysinit.author, bootpage, and modified hack_tivo/tivoapp/oztivoapp scripts that can detect your TSN prefix and apply hacks based on its country of origin are all included in this archive.

Dropbox - hack.zip - Simplify your life


----------



## bingzap2

brycepowell said:


> Attached is a link to an enhanced version of the hack folder in .zip format, updated with the newest scripts and programs, along with some extra tools to help you hack your S3 TiVo as you would like. Software-specific hacks.fil tivoapp patch files, several examples of videos I extracted from different models (both US and AU/NZ), a kernel and tivoapp backup folder, newly-compiled US and AU/NZ busybox distros with assorted utilities, a GUI program where you can set a SSH password for easier and more secure access to Bash, the tivopart tool, separate replace_initrd programs for US and AU/NZ units, rc.sysinit.author, bootpage, and modified hack_tivo/tivoapp/oztivoapp scripts that can detect your TSN prefix and apply hacks based on its country of origin are all included in this archive.
> 
> Dropbox - hack.zip - Simplify your life


Sounds like great work. Unfortunately the link you posted has been deleted on dropbox. Could you please re-upload the hack.zip files again when you get a chance? 

I'm also looking for the modified PROM image for a TivoHD (TCD652160) or the diffs to patch in the PROM if you might know a source. Sadly, the old S3 files are disappearing on the web.

Thanks!


----------



## brycepowell

bingzap2 said:


> Sounds like great work. Unfortunately the link you posted has been deleted on dropbox. Could you please re-upload the hack.zip files again when you get a chance?
> 
> I'm also looking for the modified PROM image for a TivoHD (TCD652160) or the diffs to patch in the PROM if you might know a source. Sadly, the old S3 files are disappearing on the web.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,

Yes, I will post that right now. The reason I deleted that zip file is because I didn't feel confident enough with having it available online. Each script in the archive had quite a number of flaws, and I thought I should change the name to be more clever. So that's exactly what I did. The name I chose was HackD, a hybrid of "hack" and "HD". It also describes how you modified your TiVo in the end. Just without the "e", though. The new project name sounded great, but there was still one thing left to do: revise a whole bunch of the scripts to make them a lot easier. Once again, I did just that. In addition to editing them, I created some new scripts and deleted ones I didn't want or need. Then I tested them and found out they are all ready for non-commercial use. Finally, I signed up for GitHub and developed a repository where you can download my entire program and its subdirectories, scripts, binary files, country-specific zipped and tarred BusyBox distros with included hacks and MFS Utilities, TiVoWebPlus and MFS_FTP archives, and tivoapp patches. All of these, among many more, are required for HackD to do its magic.

Here are the links to HackD. I have them uploaded on both Dropbox and GitHub. Enjoy!

HackD
GitHub - Brithub77/HackD: Everything you need in order to get your Series3 TiVo HackD.


----------



## brycepowell

brycepowell said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, I will post that right now. The reason I deleted that zip file is because I didn't feel confident enough with having it available online. Each script in the archive had quite a number of flaws, and I thought I should change the name to be more clever. So that's exactly what I did. The name I chose was HackD, a hybrid of "hack" and "HD". It also describes how you modified your TiVo in the end. Just without the "e", though. The new project name sounded great, but there was still one thing left to do: revise a whole bunch of the scripts to make them a lot easier. Once again, I did just that. In addition to editing them, I created some new scripts and deleted ones I didn't want or need. Then I tested them and found out they are all ready for non-commercial use. Finally, I signed up for GitHub and developed a repository where you can download my entire program and its subdirectories, scripts, binary files, country-specific zipped and tarred BusyBox distros with included hacks and MFS Utilities, TiVoWebPlus and MFS_FTP archives, and tivoapp patches. All of these, among many more, are required for HackD to do its magic.
> 
> Here are the links to HackD. I have them uploaded on both Dropbox and GitHub. Enjoy!
> 
> HackD
> GitHub - Brithub77/HackD: Everything you need in order to get your Series3 TiVo HackD.


As far as the PROM code goes, I only have two modified PROM images, and they happen to be for the TiVo HD. I'll post both of them just in case one of them isn't what you want.

Here they are:

TiVo24AA2561eeprom.bin
tivo_hd_prom_v1.04_virgin.bin


----------



## bingzap2

brycepowell said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, I will post that right now. The reason I deleted that zip file is because I didn't feel confident enough with having it available online. Each script in the archive had quite a number of flaws, and I thought I should change the name to be more clever. So that's exactly what I did. The name I chose was HackD, a hybrid of "hack" and "HD". It also describes how you modified your TiVo in the end. Just without the "e", though. The new project name sounded great, but there was still one thing left to do: revise a whole bunch of the scripts to make them a lot easier. Once again, I did just that. In addition to editing them, I created some new scripts and deleted ones I didn't want or need. Then I tested them and found out they are all ready for non-commercial use. Finally, I signed up for GitHub and developed a repository where you can download my entire program and its subdirectories, scripts, binary files, country-specific zipped and tarred BusyBox distros with included hacks and MFS Utilities, TiVoWebPlus and MFS_FTP archives, and tivoapp patches. All of these, among many more, are required for HackD to do its magic.
> 
> Here are the links to HackD. I have them uploaded on both Dropbox and GitHub. Enjoy!
> 
> HackD
> GitHub - Brithub77/HackD: Everything you need in order to get your Series3 TiVo HackD.


Fantastic! Thank you very much!

Now on to some fun with the past


----------



## bingzap2

brycepowell said:


> As far as the PROM code goes, I only have two modified PROM images, and they happen to be for the TiVo HD. I'll post both of them just in case one of them isn't what you want.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> TiVo24AA2561eeprom.bin
> tivo_hd_prom_v1.04_virgin.bin


The second file seems to be a copy of the original boot prom. It has the base boot code and the embedded gziped segment which I would expect and is the correct size. Using some old posts I should be able to work out the patches.

I'm not certain what the first file is but I don't think it is a boot prom. The boot prom on the TivoHD is 128K and this is only 32K. It may be truncated at 32K to save space (the rest would all be 0xFF on the remainder of the EEPROM.) The contents don't match what I expect in boot code either. It looks like a blowfish cert with a hardcoded TSN for a Tivo 663 model (AU Series 3). 

Thank you again!


----------



## brycepowell

bingzap2 said:


> The second file seems to be a copy of the original boot prom. It has the base boot code and the embedded gziped segment which I would expect and is the correct size. Using some old posts I should be able to work out the patches.
> 
> I'm not certain what the first file is but I don't think it is a boot prom. The boot prom on the TivoHD is 128K and this is only 32K. It may be truncated at 32K to save space (the rest would all be 0xFF on the remainder of the EEPROM.) The contents don't match what I expect in boot code either. It looks like a blowfish cert with a hardcoded TSN for a Tivo 663 model (AU Series 3).
> 
> Thank you again!


Thanks for that information. I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## jjcheap

Hi,
Looking for a working S3 modified PROM images TivoHD (TCD652160) . The links to dropbox has expired. Can someone help me out please

Thanks!


----------

